# Finally, the prep for my lingerie photoshoot



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I'm finally at a stage where I can have a journal devoted to obtaining the desired physique for a lingerie photoshoot that will actually materialise!

Assuming that the prototypes for my first lingerie range are as I want them (they're currently being made), I will be modelling them within the next 2-3 months.

Over the past 8 months I've dropped at least 1.5 stone:



*To:*



I now need to drop some remaining fat and gain some muscle to look how I want to model lingerie for my website. I need to maintain my curves but look healthy and sexy to promote the lingerie as best as possible.

Since the latest photos, I've had about a month off due to the wedding taking over and relaxing after the wedding. But having put my feet up and acclimatised to post-wedding life, I'm ready to get back to improving my appearance.

*Stats:*

Height: 5ft 3"

Measurements:


(inches)*15/05/2013*

*
** 23/05/2013*

*
**Weight *

*
Waist*

*
Hips*

*
Bust*

*
Thigh*128 lbs

27

34.5

37

22126.5 lbs

26.5

33

36

21.75


*Diet*

*
*

*
Meal 1:*

2 egg omelette with mushroom, courgette, red pepper, asparagus & spring onion

OR

2 poached egges, smoked salmon & dill

*Meal 2:*

Salad (lettuce, spinach, basil, celery & cucumber)

Balsamic drizzle

Meat/fish

OR

Veg and meat soup

*Snack:*

Lean meat or fish

*Snack 2:*

Nuts or apple

*Meal 3:*

Meat (e.g. fillet steak/chicken/tuna/salmon)

Veg (e.g. roast mediterranean vegetables/carrot & peas/salad

*Treats:*

2 squares of 85% cocao chocolate

*Fluids:*

Water

Herbal/fruit tea

*Supps:*

Female multi vits (Solgar)

2 x EFA capsules

Probiotics

N.B For health reasons, my diet is almost Paleo; I'm avoiding wheat, legumes and dairy.*Training routine*

*Routine 1:*

Warm up Tabata workout 4 min total *(am and PM on this day*)

Bodyweight squat jumps 20 sec

10 sec rest

Burpees 20 sec

10 sec rest

1 leg lunge onto step box 20 sec

10 sec rest

Press ups off knees 20 sec

10 sec rest

Repeat....

The aim for this is to do as many as I can in the 20 sec then rest for 10

Kettlebell squats - 4 sets of 15

Wide stand SLDL - 4 x 15

Plank - 2 x 1min 30sec

Side plank 2 x 1min 30secs

Bicycles- 2 x 30

*Routine 2:*

Warm up Tabata workout 4 min total* (am and PM on this day*)

Bodyweight squats 20 sec

10 sec rest

Kettlebell swings 20 sec

10 sec rest

high knee jog on spot 20 sec

10 sec rest

Press ups off knees 20 sec

10 sec rest

Repeat....

The aim for this is to do as many as I can in the 20 sec then rest for 10

Squat/Press with kettlebells - 4 x 15

Power Squats 4 x 20

Bulgarian split squat (20KG) 4 x 12

Scissors - 2 x 30

Side crunches - 2 x 30

Alternate heel touches 2 x 30

Weighted lateral stretch 2 x 30*Weeks routine:*

*Monday:*

Routine 1

*Wednesday:*

Routine 2

*Friday:*

Routine 1

*Monday:*

Routine 2

*Wednesday:*

Routine 1

*Friday:*

Routine 2

As always, any constructive criticism welcome. And of course, support and general chit chat very welcome 

Thanks for looking


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow....gonna leave it at that.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

all the best Katy!

What vitamins are you using? I would get vit c in at 2-3000mg ED and plenty of water. 4-5 litres

diet looks good!


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2013)

Lorians lucky.


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

very nice


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

In spite of my bunk TMTE, I appear to have got my "drive" back :lol: Awesome work


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Thanks guys 



Sambuca said:


> all the best Katy!
> 
> What vitamins are you using? I would get vit c in at 2-3000mg ED and plenty of water. 4-5 litres
> 
> diet looks good!


I take female multi vits (Solgar), EFA and probiotics every night  I'l go add that to the OP.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

You look great already Katy. I'm looking forward to seeing how you look for the shoot. Hit it hard


----------



## Bigmantraps (Jan 7, 2013)

Good luck with it all! nice diet to! :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good luck with this Katy


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> You look great already Katy. I'm looking forward to seeing how you look for the shoot. Hit it hard


Thank you. I'm a tad squidgier from a month of being more relaxed but it shouldn't take long to whip myself back into shape and improve 



Bigmantraps said:


> Good luck with it all! nice diet to! :thumbup1:


Ooo good, glad you like  I rarely get any feedback on my diet.



Greshie said:


> Good luck with this Katy


Thanks hun  Still keeping my other journal for now until I can share some wedding pics as a nice conclusion


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Started the day a little disordered with food; I haven't actually had a proper meal...just bits here and there; banana and meat. I'm about to do a little intro into training again with:

Bulgarian split squat 4 x 8 reps

Power squat - 5 x 5

I know I'm going to be weak but I've just got to suck it up and crack on!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Bulgarian Split Squats are killers ! :thumb:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Bulgarian Split Squats are killers ! :thumb:


I know! :crying: Off to do them now


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Good luck katy  looking great


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Best of luck Katy, hope your all your hard work pays off.

Looking great by the way.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Gary29 said:


> Best of luck Katy, hope your all your hard work pays off.
> 
> Looking great by the way.


Thank you


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Just done squats. It wasn't bad as anticipated  But I am now waddling around! :laugh:

Time to make some homeade soup, then more work followed by a nice relaxing bath  I've been making extra efforts lately not to let work become my life and so far I've managed to stay on top of work and finish at a decent time to ensure a nice, ejoyable meal and time to relax...and I am definately happier as a result. So hopefully I can keep it up


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Mmmmmmmmmmm lol!

Looking good there! And what a transformation, well done


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Goodluck


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

1.5 stone lost in 8 months..looking real good for it:thumb:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

wahaaaaaaaaaaaaayeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...and we're off....  go split and squat and stuff....missis...I mean Mrs....oooeerrrrrrr....how vewy vewy formal of me....


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

lambrettalad said:


> 1.5 stone lost in 8 months..looking real good for it:thumb:


Thank you  My relatives think I've lost more than that but the scales don't lie. It was a nice steady and healthy loss.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Flubs said:


> wahaaaaaaaaaaaaayeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...and we're off....  go split and squat and stuff....missis...I mean Mrs....oooeerrrrrrr....how vewy vewy formal of me....


Ha ha, great to have your bouncey energy in here Flubster!


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Well done on the weight loss Katy :thumbup1:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Well done on the weight loss Katy :thumbup1:


Thank you


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I'm having fun using the stairs at the moment! I practically fall down! :laugh: 'tis a good feeling though.

After having permitted myself chocolate and simple carbs the past few weeks I'm struggling with cravings today but I know from past exeprience that within 3 days I'll be fine. Feels good to be back on track on again...loosening up on diet can be fun for a bit but before too long I just feel sh!t!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I've had to make the painful decision to postpone our honeymoon futher :crying: Just found out that Michelle Mone is giving a talk fairly near by. I'd be a fool to miss it. It's really bad timing...a funding opportunity has popped up as well which is happening as of May and throughout the summer...so fitting in the honeymoon is proving difficult. I'm torn between business and pleasure!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Business needs to come first when you are getting it off the ground, it is just one of those unfortunates of life, but try to get Mr Katy to take you out to dinner or for a day out/weekend away somewhere so at least you can relax and have a break ...


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Such a great transformation already Katy! Brilliant. You definitely know what you're doing. Keep doing it!


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

I so want to be Lorian,,,its so damn unfair


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Business needs to come first when you are getting it off the ground, it is just one of those unfortunates of life, but try to get Mr Katy to take you out to dinner or for a day out/weekend away somewhere so at least you can relax and have a break ...


He did that last week  He took me out for dinner and then lunch the next day after a relaxed morning exploring the area. Felt like we were on holiday! The funding competition is for the equivalent of £100K!!! (part money, part services) So I've of course entered. Just need to figure out how to fit in a holiday.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

defdaz said:


> Such a great transformation already Katy! Brilliant. You definitely know what you're doing. Keep doing it!


Oh wow, thank you :blush: I always feel like I should be doing more and trying harder!



BigTrev said:


> I so want to be Lorian,,,its so damn unfair


Ha ha!! I'll pass that on!


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Woow Looking great , well done


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Katy u look great...good work


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Chris86 said:


> Woow Looking great , well done


Thank you


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

Good luck lovey.. you are gorgeous :tongue:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Looking fab Katy. Good luck


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Transformation is awesome already, that's where I wanna be at, drop the fat so I'm at an overall slim but solid(ish) frame and then just train specific area's, bum mainly. You'll look fab for modelling, good boobs.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

:wub:

all the best katy .


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

I really like your kitchen¬!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> Transformation is awesome already, that's where I wanna be at, drop the fat so I'm at an overall slim but solid(ish) frame and then just train specific area's, bum mainly. You'll look fab for modelling, good boobs.


Thank you  Dropping fat makes such a difference to definition! That's had the most affect. I want to work my bum too!! I'm mainly focussing on squats for that reason. Since not exercising for a month my bum feels a little flat so need to plump it up!!

My boobs have gone down sadly since dropping fat and can't really afford for them to get smaller due to the aim of my lingerie company. I'm actually planning on implants down the line, after kids, because I miss them being bigger :crying: Thank you suggesting they're good though 



madocks said:


> I really like your kitchen¬!


Really? I don't...I'm planning on painting the cupboards an off white to look more country like.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Got DOMS today! :crying: It's always a love/hate thing with DOMS...good to feel I've worked my muscles but annoying to walk around!

Off for an omelette now


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

very impressive pics and well done x


----------



## maketheface (Jan 22, 2013)

Amazing work Katy, have passed on your progress and diet to the wife as she is looking to change what she eats etc


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

maketheface said:


> Amazing work Katy, have passed on your progress and diet to the wife as she is looking to change what she eats etc


Oh wow! How flattering! Thank you


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Katy said:


> Thank you  Dropping fat makes such a difference to definition! That's had the most affect. I want to work my bum too!! I'm mainly focussing on squats for that reason. Since not exercising for a month my bum feels a little flat so need to plump it up!!
> 
> My boobs have gone down sadly since dropping fat and can't really afford for them to get smaller due to the aim of my lingerie company. I'm actually planning on implants down the line, after kids, because I miss them being bigger :crying: Thank you suggesting they're good though
> 
> Really? I don't...I'm planning on painting the cupboards an off white to look more country like.


I was never blessed with natural boobs so I had implants back in November 2007. Had it in my mind that they could make me a double D straight away but I literally had woman's nipples on an 11 year old boys chest so didn't have enough breast tissue to cover the size implant that I wanted and I had to have submuscular implants behind my chest muscle. Now I've had a child and over the years some of the elasticity has stretched I could have bigger implants I'm a full c cup now at a push could be a d depending on time of the month but the bonus to losing weight my boobs will look bigger the smaller I get!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> I was never blessed with natural boobs so I had implants back in November 2007. Had it in my mind that they could make me a double D straight away but I literally had woman's nipples on an 11 year old boys chest so didn't have enough breast tissue to cover the size implant that I wanted and I had to have submuscular implants behind my chest muscle. Now I've had a child and over the years some of the elasticity has stretched I could have bigger implants I'm a full c cup now at a push could be a d depending on time of the month b*ut the bonus to losing weight my boobs will look bigger the smaller I get*!


Really? How does that work? Because more of your implant is seen as you lose weight?

From what I've heard, under the chest muscle is best anyway because it helps keeps the implant in place and avoids the dramtic raise where the implant starts. Looking at how slim you are in your avatar, a C to D looks like a really good size on you. I used to have quite big breasts for my size when I was younger and hated them...I thought they made me look fat but now I've learnt to like my curves  I've no idea what impact breast feeding will have on them but if they lose their volume I'll get small implants to plump them up a bit  My husband supports it but has expressed concern about scarring.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Diet's been pretty good so far today. Had a banana a banana first thing then used some lean bits of pork from Sunday's roast to make a pork, courgette and spring onion omelette. And am now just having a red grapefruit because I fancied something sweet. My carb craveings are less than yesterday's so that's all going in the right direction.

Only depressing thing today is the rubbish weather and having to do my accounts  On the plus side, I freed a cute litle mouse today that had been dragged in by the cats and forgotten about


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Just come across this Katy.... one word Awesome! !!!!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Katy said:


> Really? How does that work? Because more of your implant is seen as you lose weight?
> 
> From what I've heard, under the chest muscle is best anyway because it helps keeps the implant in place and avoids the dramtic raise where the implant starts. Looking at how slim you are in your avatar, a C to D looks like a really good size on you. I used to have quite big breasts for my size when I was younger and hated them...I thought they made me look fat but now I've learnt to like my curves  I've no idea what impact breast feeding will have on them but if they lose their volume I'll get small implants to plump them up a bit  My husband supports it but has expressed concern about scarring.


The scars are tiny and they are in the natural fold of the breast anyway so you really have to look hard to see them. I took arnica tablets 2 weeks leading up to my op and 2 weeks after it helps with the healing. Even at my skinniest which was size 6 before I got pregnant you couldn't see the implants I went with transform and my surgeon was great. If my belly wasn't as fat and I lost some inches off my hips then my bust would look bigger compared to the rest of my body. With submuscular it's hard to see the implants anyway that's why they suggest those with no breast tissue at all to have them behind the muscle. If I had them on top with my frame the would see the ridge of the implant.

With regards to breast feeding you can still do it and I did try for the first 3 days but I just couldn't do it and she lost too much of her birth weight so had to put her on formular milk. Think some people can breastfeed some can't, don't think it was to do with the implants, I had engorgement on my right breast and it's made me get capsular contraction on my right boob so my right boob is harder than my left. They said they'd replace it for free but I want bigger implants so when I get the funds I'm going to buy the implants and get both boobs done again. Would be 5,600 for a second op, removal of old implants and new ones but under my guaranty (I paid for extended 10 year) i can get the second op for about 3 grand cos they'd have to put me under to correct that problem. Just finding 3 grand though, not so easy this time round!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Just come across this Katy.... one word Awesome! !!!!


Aww, thank you :blush:



beefdinner said:


> The scars are tiny and they are in the natural fold of the breast anyway so you really have to look hard to see them. I took arnica tablets 2 weeks leading up to my op and 2 weeks after it helps with the healing. Even at my skinniest which was size 6 before I got pregnant you couldn't see the implants I went with transform and my surgeon was great. If my belly wasn't as fat and I lost some inches off my hips then my bust would look bigger compared to the rest of my body. With submuscular it's hard to see the implants anyway that's why they suggest those with no breast tissue at all to have them behind the muscle. If I had them on top with my frame the would see the ridge of the implant.
> 
> With regards to breast feeding you can still do it and I did try for the first 3 days but I just couldn't do it and she lost too much of her birth weight so had to put her on formular milk. Think some people can breastfeed some can't, don't think it was to do with the implants, I had engorgement on my right breast and it's made me get capsular contraction on my right boob so my right boob is harder than my left. They said they'd replace it for free but I want bigger implants so when I get the funds I'm going to buy the implants and get both boobs done again. Would be 5,600 for a second op, removal of old implants and new ones but under my guaranty (I paid for extended 10 year) i can get the second op for about 3 grand cos they'd have to put me under to correct that problem. Just finding 3 grand though, not so easy this time round!


Do they always cut on the fold of the breast or can they cut around the areola?

Due to my concerns about breast feeding after implants, that's one reason I want to wait until I've had kids. Also, I don't know what damage breast feeding will do to them...some people find they get permenently bigger breasts and some lose their breasts. If mine get bigger for good then I won't need implants and if they get smaller, I'll need bigger implants 

Yep, finding the money will be hard!! I have a while to save at least. The guaruntee sounds like a good idea!! Have you got a journal going on here?


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Yeah I've got a journal but only seriously adding to it this week up until now I've been a bit clueless in the gym but I've made friends with a female body builder and she's sort of taken me under her wing!

With the insertions the most common is under the fold of the breast but you can have them put through your arm pit and they can even put them in through your belly button which would leave you with no scarring at all, you're talking about 8 grand that way though! They only ever take the nipple off with breast reductions cos after they have removed fat tissue from the breast the nipple needs to be realigned so that would leave you with scars on your nipple like a line going down.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Don't have a clue about training but if you wanna know about boob jobs I'm your woman!


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Great work Katy!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> Don't have a clue about training but if you wanna know about boob jobs I'm your woman!


Ha ha! Thank you


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

OP updated to include my stats. Since my last measurements in my previous journal, as a result of my month off I've gained 1.5lbs, 0.5 inch on my waist and 1 inch on my bust.

That's not really anything major and I think I can drop that within 2 weeks 

I'll use myfitnesspal for a few days I think just to ensure I'm back on top of knowing what and how much to eat.

Feeling very nauseous today but no idea why. I have done, on and off for a few days now (before anyone suggests it, no I'm not pregnant).

Still got DOMS today and will train legs again tomorrow with a different routine to target other muscles 

On a completely unrelated topic, I had a positive call from a friend of mine today who's been battling with alcoholism for a long time. She's amazingly been permitted an 'at home detox' with the aid of Librium. She ran out of money yesterday and panicked because she couldn't buy any alcohol. She got into a right state and so went to the GP and amazingly they swiftly put her on librium. I wasn't allowed this and talking to her, the Dr's at her surgery are far less strict which I think is great. I needed that help but they were too strict so I had to do it the hard way; experiencing horrendous withdrawal. I'm glad she doesn't have to go through that! Anyway, really pleased for her and can't wait to see how she is next week


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

awesome progress and you look amazing well done .


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

ewen said:


> awesome progress and you look amazing well done .


Thanks Ewen  I just need to make more progress now! Having a month off has already resulted in fat gain so I need to whip myself back into better shape! And potentially, I don't have long in which to do that!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Katy said:


> Thanks Ewen  I just need to make more progress now! Having a month off has already resulted in fat gain so I need to whip myself back into better shape! And potentially, I don't have long in which to do that!!


your more than capable katy .


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Well, I've been poor with my eating today...just been too caught up with work to think about eating! Had a banana for breakfast and then thankfully my lovely hubby cooked a burger for me. I didn't have any bread with it so it was essentially a piece of meat, with salad and pickle; not exacty high in calories so unsurprisingly I'm now feeling very cold and hungry! Going to get a snack now and think about what to do for dinner...I'm thinking fish  Followed by an evening of Dexter and Mad Men!!  :bounce:

Had a disturbed nights sleep last night...at 3am our doorbell rang which startled me. I sat up really quiet waiting to hear anything but there was nothing. Lorian convinced me it was just a fault with the doorbell so I settled back to sleep. But then the power went! I was quite scared. It then came back on, then went off followed by the doorbell going again and again and again! I'll be hoenst, I was a whimp. I was convinced that someone was outside messing with us. But when Lorian shone a light on the front door as the doorbell was going, there was no one there. We found out this morning that due to stormy weather, the doorbell had filled with water and caused the power cuts! :laugh: Hopefully I'll sleep better tonight!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Just as you are both rational ... many people would have claimed paranormal activity lol ... but it must have been rather unsettling


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Just as you are both rational ... many people would have claimed paranormal activity lol ... but it must have been rather unsettling


It was! All sorts was going through my mind :lol: Ah well...should be ok tonight 

Off to cook some skate wings for the first time ever....


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh hell yes.

That's genuinely all I could think to say :drool:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Good luck mate, not that you need luck


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

WilsonR6 said:


> Oh hell yes.
> 
> That's genuinely all I could think to say :drool:


Why thank you 



Leeds89 said:


> Good luck mate, not that you need luck


Cheers hun...just need to stay focussed ... and strict!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Katy said:


> Why thank you
> 
> Cheers hun...just need to stay focussed ... and strict!


No doubt you'll manage it you seem good at being strict and focussed. I wish I could say the same :lol:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> No doubt you'll manage it you seem good at being strict and focussed. I wish I could say the same :lol:


You're focussed aren't you? I'm only focussed since getting sober. If I relapsed it would all turn to sh!t. But I guess staying sober in itself means that I'm disciplined


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Katy said:


> You're focussed aren't you? I'm only focussed since getting sober. If I relapsed it would all turn to sh!t. But I guess staying sober in itself means that I'm disciplined


Not at the moment mate, move to Aus in 8 days coupled with final uni projects it's just too much for me to handle, even bought a packet of cigarettes today after having none for 3 weeks :no:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Not at the moment mate, move to Aus in 8 days coupled with final uni projects it's just too much for me to handle, even bought a packet of cigarettes today after having none for 3 weeks :no:


I think that's perfectly normal and to be expected. I think that few people manage to stick to a strict routine when their world is changing so dramatically! I stopped training and dieting 2 weeks before my wedding due to my attention being completely consumed with work and planning. And you're moving to Aus, so that's far more unsettling than a wedding!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Katy said:


> I think that's perfectly normal and to be expected. I think that few people manage to stick to a strict routine when their world is changing so dramatically! I stopped training and dieting 2 weeks before my wedding due to my attention being completely consumed with work and planning. And you're moving to Aus, so that's far more unsettling than a wedding!


I hope that's the way I am at the moment due to my house move. I'm on cycle and feel like I'm wasting it due to not eating enough good food and drinking too much lol


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I really need to sort my eating habits out! Only just eaten...a banana. So been running on empty until now. Going to have some egg and smoked salmon in a bit and then have some fish skewers planned for lunch.

I've been quite good recently with seeking support with my business. Going to a conference next week where I'll get to see Michelle Mone and have just applied for a free business coach and also entered a £100K competition. There's quite a bit of support on offer at the moment due to Cornwall needing to draw in busienss...yet another bonus of moving to such a lovely area!!

Tried skate wings last night. Can't say I was impressed. Not really much taste! The veggies were nice though! At least it as all very healthy


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> I hope that's the way I am at the moment due to my house move. I'm on cycle and feel like I'm wasting it due to not eating enough good food and drinking too much lol


Moving house is supposed to be the second (or third) most stressful thing in life I think...so that's not surprising


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Glad to see you starting to knuckle down!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Glad to see you starting to knuckle down!


Ha...only starting! What do you think I've been doing the past 8 months! 

How's everything with you lately? Getting a new journal up soon?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Ha...only starting! What do you think I've been doing the past 8 months!
> 
> How's everything with you lately? Getting a new journal up soon?


Haha. Knew you would pick up on that lol!

My training and diet are going well still. Im off to Tarragona on saturday morning for a week so when i get back i think i'll start a journal then.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Haha. Knew you would pick up on that lol!
> 
> My training and diet are going well still. Im off to Tarragona on saturday morning for a week so when i get back i think i'll start a journal then.


You seem to holiday quite frequently!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> You seem to holiday quite frequently!


Haha. Egypt in january and now spain. Cornwall in september! Work and life are good!

I realised recently there is more to life than constantly saving money all the time.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Haha. Egypt in january and now spain. Cornwall in september! Work and life are good!
> 
> I realised recently there is more to life than constantly saving money all the time.


We're struggling to even get away for our honeymoon!! We're aiming for the beginning of June. This will be our first ever holiday together...in 5 f'ing years!  And my first time abroad in 11 years! That's how often I holiday.:no:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> We're struggling to even get away for our honeymoon!! We're aiming for the beginning of June. This will be our first ever holiday together...in 5 f'ing years!  And my first time abroad in 11 years! That's how often I holiday.:no:


I suspect thats because you both have been so busy with everything.

I used to have this thing about retiring at 50. My pension and savings were all geared up for hitting the big 5 0. Literally i have been paying a fortune into them for the past 5-6 years. A couple of years ago i used my savings and started to invest in property. Im not preoccupied about retiring at 50 anymore because my job doing drawings is not physical and i may even do it as a sideline until i get really old lol. Back in march i stopped my pension payment and instead bought an acre of land on the edge of a town near me which i recently got planning permission to build a house and detached annexe with its own access. This will now be my pension in 20 years time! Feels like a weight has been lifted and now ive started to enjoy life lol!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> I suspect thats because you both have been so busy with everything.
> 
> I used to have this thing about retiring at 50. My pension and savings were all geared up for hitting the big 5 0. Literally i have been paying a fortune into them for the past 5-6 years. A couple of years ago i used my savings and started to invest in property. Im not preoccupied about retiring at 50 anymore because my job doing drawings is not physical and i may even do it as a sideline until i get really old lol. Back in march i stopped my pension payment and instead bought an acre of land on the edge of a town near me which i recently got planning permission to build a house and detached annexe with its own access. This will now be my pension in 20 years time! Feels like a weight has been lifted and now ive started to enjoy life lol!


That sounds like a birlliant plan!! That's similar to what my parents have done. My dad spent his career stressing about saving for his retirement (wasting his youth) but the stress was killing him, so instead, they invested their money in property developemtn and he retired early. He's lmost finished building his first property and is looking for another plot of land  He's a transformed man...happy! ANd I'm certain it's saved his life...he was destiend for a heart attack/stroke and he spent his life stressed! I'm just glad he turned around in the end.

So many people aspire to be 'free' when they hit retirement; wasting their most healthy and youthful days for the sake of old age!! Madness!


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Katy said:


> We're struggling to even get away for our honeymoon!! We're aiming for the beginning of June. This will be our first ever holiday together...in 5 f'ing years!  And my first time abroad in 11 years! That's how often I holiday.:no:


Wow that is a long time not going away and getting some sun!

I didn't think I was going to get away this year but last minute jumpped on to a pal's stag do day before and got near enough 5 days in Portugal.

I think I need holidays booked to look forward to and they totally help with my training telling myself gotta look the best by the pool. Vain I know!

I have got Mexico in 2016 for mother inlaws 10 year anniversary at the Moon Palace which I cannot wait for!!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> That sounds like a birlliant plan!! That's similar to what my parents have done. My dad spent his career stressing about saving for his retirement (wasting his youth) but the stress was killing him, so instead, they invested their money in property developemtn and he retired early. He's lmost finished building his first property and is looking for another plot of land  He's a transformed man...happy! ANd I'm certain it's saved his life...he was destiend for a heart attack/stroke and he spent his life stressed! I'm just glad he turned around in the end.
> 
> So many people aspire to be 'free' when they hit retirement; wasting their most healthy and youthful days for the sake of old age!! Madness!


Thats very true. It was always in the back of my mind what will my pension and things be worth in 25-30 years time and the uncertainty really disturbed me. The thought of not getting the return i was told was terrifying.

So i changed my plan. Ive got planning permission for a 5 bed detached house in the ribble valley. To build it using timber frame and with the cost of the land etc will probably cost best part of £200k. After speaking to the estate agents they think that the moment the council sign it off that it would instantly command a fee of £250k+ now. I plan to start putting the foundations in by early next year and by doing this i can then build it anytime in the future as the planning permission can not run out as a suitable start has been made. Ill probably finish it off in a couple of years once ive tied up all financial loose ends. Im going to let my parents live in the annexe and when i come to retire in 30 years id then move into it and sell the main house. It should easily make a huge profit without any fear of capital gains tax etc... Sounds good in principal lol


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Katy, just so you don't feel bad about your honeymoon. Me n the Wifey have been married over 2 years now and still haven't had ours yet!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Slater8486 said:


> Wow that is a long time not going away and getting some sun!
> 
> I didn't think I was going to get away this year but last minute jumpped on to a pal's stag do day before and got near enough 5 days in Portugal.
> 
> ...


I know...I've just been too career focussed and also, poor! But my time has now come and hopefully we'll be off to the Maldives 



tyramhall said:


> Thats very true. It was always in the back of my mind what will my pension and things be worth in 25-30 years time and the uncertainty really disturbed me. The thought of not getting the return i was told was terrifying.
> 
> So i changed my plan. Ive got planning permission for a 5 bed detached house in the ribble valley. To build it using timber frame and with the cost of the land etc will probably cost best part of £200k. After speaking to the estate agents they think that the moment the council sign it off that it would instantly command a fee of £250k+ now. I plan to start putting the foundations in by early next year and by doing this i can then build it anytime in the future as the planning permission can not run out as a suitable start has been made. Ill probably finish it off in a couple of years once ive tied up all financial loose ends. Im going to let my parents live in the annexe and when i come to retire in 30 years id then move into it and sell the main house. It should easily make a huge profit without any fear of capital gains tax etc... Sounds good in principal lol


Sounds fantastic! Your expertise are certainly being utilised with that project too!



B4PJS said:


> Katy, just so you don't feel bad about your honeymoon. Me n the Wifey have been married over 2 years now and still haven't had ours yet!


Ooo, I certianly couldn't wait too long. We would be prone to leaving it that long too which is why we're insisting to ourselves that we must not keep leaving it! Besides, I want the honeymoon pics to be of me before having kids...when I have a flat stomach!!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Katy said:


> Ooo, I certianly couldn't wait too long. We would be prone to leaving it that long too which is why we're insisting to ourselves that we must not keep leaving it! Besides, I want the honeymoon pics to be of me before having kids...*when I have a flat stomach!!*


Seeing as you are talking about boob jobs anyway, aint that what a tummy tuck is for?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Seeing as you are talking about boob jobs anyway, aint that what a tummy tuck is for?


I'm not sure how well they turn out with regards to scarring and shape. But, if I do end up with excess skin I will most likely have surgery. I'm that vein that anything ruined by babies, I will most likely pay to have fixed!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Katy said:


> I'm not sure how well they turn out with regards to scarring and shape. But, if I do end up with excess skin I will most likely have surgery. I'm that vein that anything ruined by babies, I will most likely pay to have fixed!


IIRC they generally try and keep the scars within the bikini line. They do realise its a cosmetic job so they do their best to hide the work.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> IIRC they generally try and keep the scars within the bikini line. They do realise its a cosmetic job so they do their best to hide the work.


Yeah I have seen it done on TV...but they haven't always looked great but then they've often been done on people with lots to be removed (after extreme weight loss) so can look a little Franenstein ish. Either way, I'll be sure to have my honeymoon sooner rather than later.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Katy said:


> Yeah I have seen it done on TV...but they haven't always looked great but then they've often been done on people with lots to be removed (after extreme weight loss) so can look a little Franenstein ish. Either way, *I'll be sure to have my honeymoon sooner rather than later*.


Definitely do that. You get a bit blasé about it after a while.

As long as you keep bio oiled up on your belly whilst pregnant, you should be able to keep the skin fairly supple and so should reduce the chance of stretch marks.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Well, done SLDL's and lunges. I'm surprised that I'm not actually as weak as I'd expected. Haven't really pushed myself though as I've wanted to just ease in this week but next week I want to really start pushing. And good news about the 2 week honeymoon is that everywhere we're looking at has a gym which will be great! I don't even have access to a gym here so it'll be a nice change!

Just had a very late lunch of fish kebab: Cornish scallops, salmon and monkfish with cumin seeds and mustard. This was admittedly a very indulgent choice of fish! We went to the local fishmonger for the first time since moving to Cornwall and went a bit overboard with the fish choices!! :lol:



Feeling quite good at the moment...had some decent weather, my little seeds have started emerging into little seedlings, have finished my accounts and got a few nice outfits arriving for some and up and coming meetings 

Good times


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Those fish Kebab looks nice 

Three of my cosmos seeds have sprouted 

Took a look round the garden today and got rather overwhelmed by the amount of stuff needing doing, so came back inside and made a list :laugh:

At least I can prioritise ... (ie do the easier non heavy stuff first! )


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Those fish Kebab looks nice
> 
> Three of my cosmos seeds have sprouted
> 
> ...


Ha ha...lists do help. I was overwhlemed last year so left some stuff for this year which I've now sorted. I want to create some raised beds for root veggies but that's too big a job for me this year...that's for next year 

My little polytunnel is looking quite healthy at the moment...I love popping in to see the little sprouting seedlings popping up from under the compost!!! Found some wicker raised beds from Tesco so ordered some to arrive by the weekend so I can at least get started on some potatoes and carrots this year  And my strawberries are all covered in flowers at the moment.

It's not exactly the best year for growing stuff though is it...still pretty cold!!

The fish kebabs were actually really nice...so simple but nice...and of course very healthy!

How are your wrists doing at the moment? Getting stronger?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Try to keep the slugs and birds away from the strawberries... I'm contemplating growing some in the greenhouse this year!

Had an outpatient's appointment yesterday (my last) consultant was amazed that both wrists have gone out by exactly the same degree, and they do look identical! (not right but identical) he was also impressed with the amount of movement I have got back (didn't tell him about the dumbbell exercises I've been doing for weeks now lol), wont get full flexibility back. May be prone to arthritis in the future, but as the break wasn't on the joint that's not a given. Strength is returning almost imperceptibly ... can hold the kettle without straining now and picked the hoover up with one hand the other day .. and am driving again thankfully which is a huge relief ... Physio on Tuesday so will see what they have to say, and depending on that outcome I may swop some of the dumbbell exercises for the oly bar (only the oly though no additional weights)

so all progressing nicely... but they do ache at times and my right hand still stiffens overnight...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Try to keep the slugs and birds away from the strawberries... I'm contemplating growing some in the greenhouse this year!
> 
> Had an outpatient's appointment yesterday (my last) consultant was amazed that both wrists have gone out by exactly the same degree, and they do look identical! (not right but identical) he was also impressed with the amount of movement I have got back (didn't tell him about the dumbbell exercises I've been doing for weeks now lol), wont get full flexibility back. May be prone to arthritis in the future, but as the break wasn't on the joint that's not a given. Strength is returning almost imperceptibly ... can hold the kettle without straining now and picked the hoover up with one hand the other day .. and am driving again thankfully which is a huge relief ... Physio on Tuesday so will see what they have to say, and depending on that outcome I may swop some of the dumbbell exercises for the oly bar (only the oly though no additional weights)
> 
> so all progressing nicely... but they do ache at times and my right hand still stiffens overnight...


Your progress sounds fantastic and you've obviously really worked hard. I keep kind of forgetting just how serious the impact is. It's such an important movement for day to day living! My ex had a broken bone in his wrist for years...it wasn't spotted until he fell during a football match. Scans showed that it broke years ago after a fall and because it wasn't fixed, it had started to 'degrade'. The impact it had on his wrist and future was quite signifiacnt considering it was just one tiny little bone. He had surgery but he was destined for pain and arthritis. That was just one tiny little bone whereas you, ya big loon, broke the whole bloody thing on both arms!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Got DOMS in the ol' hamstrings. Always a good sign  I will push harder next week though...this week was more an intro.

I've certainly eased back into a heatlhy diet without the simple carbs. Although I will be making some yummy treats for family this weekend: lemon and rum cakes, pecan and chocolate brownies and also choocolate fondont! I'll have to resist! I just have this desire to do some baking so will have to just fatren up those around me as opposed to myself!

I'm also planning on starting IF next week. I've enjoyed time off from it but I think it'll be a good thing to start again.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Katy said:


> *Your progress sounds fantastic and you've obviously really worked hard. I keep kind of forgetting just how serious the impact is. It's such an important movement for day to day living! *My ex had a broken bone in his wrist for years...it wasn't spotted until he fell during a football match. Scans showed that it broke years ago after a fall and because it wasn't fixed, it had started to 'degrade'. The impact it had on his wrist and future was quite signifiacnt considering it was just one tiny little bone. He had surgery but he was destined for pain and arthritis. That was just one tiny little bone whereas you, *ya big loon, broke the whole bloody thing on both arms*!!


 :lol: Katy ... yes I can't argue with that !,

Neither of my parents have arthritis, though one of my Aunts has it in her head and hands ( mind you she will be 90 at the end of this month) so I'm sort of hoping I may not succumb ... but who knows!

I seem to be getting a bit stronger everyday which is good ... later I may take and upload some photos into my journal so people can see my equally wonky wrists.

I think my determination to continue exercising throughout ... body weights at first, then just the DB Bars, then adding small weights has helped tremendously as well as trying to continue with everyday activities as far as practically possible.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> :lol: Katy ... yes I can't argue with that !,
> 
> Neither of my parents have arthritis, though one of my Aunts has it in her head and hands ( mind you she will be 90 at the end of this month) so I'm sort of hoping I may not succumb ... but who knows!
> 
> ...


Yeah arthritis in your 90's is sort of expected!!

Just goes to show what determination can achieve! I imagine the frustration with having not been able to garden, drive or cook etc has been a big driving fator but I bet a lot of people would have just given up and waited for things to improve, but you've challenged yourself


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Katy said:


> Yeah arthritis in your 90's is sort of expected!!
> 
> Just goes to show what determination can achieve! I imagine the frustration with having not been able to garden, drive or cook etc has been a big driving fator but I bet a lot of people would have just given up and waited for things to improve, but you've challenged yourself


Exactly ! though I didn't see it as a challenge really, just as something that had to be done.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I've once again been sh!t with diet!! Have only had a banana so far  I seem to be lacking an appetite and just getting caught up with work!

Must eat now...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

*OP edited to include the following routine:*

*
*

*Day 1:*

Warm up Tabata workout 4 min total *(am and PM on this day*)

Bodyweight squat jumps 20 sec

10 sec rest

Burpees 20 sec

10 sec rest

1 leg lunge onto step box 20 sec

10 sec rest

Press ups off knees 20 sec

10 sec rest

Repeat....

The aim for this is to do as many as I can in the 20 sec then rest for 10

Kettlebell squats - 4 sets of 15

Wide stand SLDL - 4 x 15

Plank - 2 x 1min 30sec

Side plank 2 x 1min 30secs

Bicycles- 2 x 30

*Day 2:*

Warm up Tabata workout 4 min total* (am and PM on this day*)

Bodyweight squats 20 sec

10 sec rest

Kettlebell swings 20 sec

10 sec rest

high knee jog on spot 20 sec

10 sec rest

Press ups off knees 20 sec

10 sec rest

Repeat....

The aim for this is to do as many as I can in the 20 sec then rest for 10

Squat/Press with kettlebells - 4 x 15

Power Squats 4 x 20

Bulgarian split squat (20KG) 4 x 12

Scissors - 2 x 30

Side crunches - 2 x 30

Alternate heel touches 2 x 30

Weighted lateral stretch 2 x 30


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Loving the look of the tabata workout Katy, was thinking about giving that a shot after reading about that in Milky's journal...Also loving the look of that kebab, all that's missing for me is a bit of wild rice. Scrummy!!

Have a lush weekend baking all those treats x


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Loving the look of the tabata workout Katy, was thinking about giving that a shot after reading about that in Milky's journal...Also loving the look of that kebab, all that's missing for me is a bit of wild rice. Scrummy!!
> 
> Have a lush weekend baking all those treats x


I'd like rice with most things tbh!! But I'm keeping my carbs low 

The tabata was recommended to me by Pscarb. I've did HIIT like this a few years ago but didn't stick to it. Hopefully I will do this time 

Off to make lemon drizzle cake to treat my man! :bounce:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

What a gorgeous day! Just had some poached egg and salmon and now off to stain the garden furniture and clean my car whilst my man prepares the BBQ for a nice lunch 

I've run out of compost though so can't garden but still have lots of other stuff to do...

I'm thinking of starting my IF tomorrow so we'll see how that goes...I do find it harder on weekends.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Feeling motivated today  I haven't been perfect with diet the past week (had the odd thing here and there e.g. lots of teas with milk, a piece of cake) but I think that some psychological work has been happening and I now feel ready to go for this now.

Im starting my new training routine today and so far diet is great 

Here was last nights dinner (cod, slow roast tomatoes, courgette & leek coulis):



And this mornings breakfast (poached eggs, salmon and dill):



I plan to have chicken and veg soup for lunch and steak and veg tonight. I've been asked to make chocolate brownies today in exchange for a favour but I'm feeling strong...I don't think I'll even taste one!

I'm going to an important conference this Thursday and I think it's helping me gain focus and discipline. If I can keep this attitude I should do well 

I've also decided to start IF this Wednesday with the aim of the following weekly routine:

Mon: Training day 1

Tues: Rest

Wenesday: Fast

Thursday: Training day 2

Friday: Rest

Saturday: Fast

Sunday: Rest

And here's just a random picture of my cat that I found when uploading the food pics...this is soon after I moved into my new office and gave her a box to sleep in...she took literally 3 seconds to settle in!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice food as always Katy

and love the cat asleep in the sun on the window sill !


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Gotta congratulate you on your progress.. every update you post gets better and better, well done, you look spot on!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Nice food as always Katy
> 
> and love the cat asleep in the sun on the window sill !


She's such an awesome cat!



Bulk1 said:


> Gotta congratulate you on your progress.. every update you post gets better and better, well done, you look spot on!


Aww, thank you! That means a lot


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Started my new training routine today ( didn't yesterday because literally mintues after I posted about it, we had some unexpected visitors who stayed for horus).

It wasn't too bad actually. But got a lot of pain in the musclejust above my knee...felt like it had gone hard...is that what people refer to as 'pumps'?

I amazingly manged to rope Lorian in to doing it with me. I explained that it would be so motivating for me and nice to do it together. He didn't fair as well unfortuantely...in fact, he felt sick for about 2 hours. He didn't eat beforehand whereas I had a banana which I think is why he felt so sick. It was also a sign that he probably needs to work on his fitness. I thought today would be a one off but he has said that he intends to stick with it with me  He's even conisdering starting a competition journal with someone because he responds well to competition  I hope he does that because it's nice to feel that we're in it together.

Diet wise I've started off really well. Last night I had a prawn stir-fry which I'll definately have again:



So far today I've had:

1 black coffee

Banana

Omelette (2 eggs, asparagus, red pepper, muschroom, spring onion & courgette):



For lunch I plan to have a smoked salmon salad with yogurt and dill dressing and tonight I think I'll have chicken salad  I'll do my tabata before dinner though and can then relax 

I'm feeling confident that I can stick to this


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Today's lunch:



Smoked salmon, salad with dill, mustard and natural yogurt dressing.

This was actually really yummy!!! Time to crack on with work.

I must say, at the moment, I'm feeling pretty good


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Amazingly I am actually finishing work at a decent time! mg: It would be amzing if I could keep this up!!

Gping to have a plum (oh how exciting! A plum! :lol: ) and might find some source of protein to keep me going til dinner. I've decided on white fish with homeade mint mushy peas.

Also, got my outfit sorted for a conference this week where I get to meet Michelle Mone...quite exciting!! Just been reading about her actually...and I can kind of relate to her a bit...she turned to alcohol to cope with her divorce and gained weight as a result but has now gained focus again and is training hard and pushing ahead with her life and business.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hullo there...hummm...I have a dilemma...do I prefer the salmon with eggs for brekkie...orrrrr......prawn stir fry....can't quite make my mind up..both look sooo very yummy...I know..I think I will go for the salmon and eggs...look so pretty on that plate....yummmmeeeeee......Michelle Mone? I don't know that name....will google....sounds like an inspiring story...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm blaming Katy for buying eggs , salmon and dill at Tesco's today when all I went in for was garlic and eggs! If I'd had more time today I would have made for lunch, but am hoping tomorrow ................

and then today she had salmon with a lovely looking salad ...  I could see what looked like asparagus (which I love), and avocado and a few leaves...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Asparagus bleurrrrrrrgh...but avocado I truly heart...yum...chicken with mashed avocado and lemon juice....phwoarrrrr.....


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Hullo there...hummm...I have a dilemma...do I prefer the salmon with eggs for brekkie...orrrrr......prawn stir fry....can't quite make my mind up..both look sooo very yummy...I know..I think I will go for the salmon and eggs...look so pretty on that plate....yummmmeeeeee......Michelle Mone? I don't know that name....will google....sounds like an inspiring story...


I wouldn't recommend prawn stir-fry for breakfast! :lol:

Michelle Mone is the founder of the lingerie company Ultimo. She left school at 15 with no qualifications but became a millionaire by her mid 20's  She received an OBE a few years back for her entrepeneurship and is just an incredibly focussed and strong woman  She recently got screwed over though by her husband and chief designer! They both started a relationship and created a rival company!! Talking about twisting the knife in...having an affair and then startng a rival company! Anyway, in her true style she's bounced back and lost 7stone adn fought ahead with her company  Quite a fighter IMO



Greshie said:


> I'm blaming Katy for buying eggs , salmon and dill at Tesco's today when all I went in for was garlic and eggs! If I'd had more time today I would have made for lunch, but am hoping tomorrow ................
> 
> and then today she had salmon with a lovely looking salad ...  I could see what looked like asparagus (which I love), and avocado and a few leaves...


Nice one! It's a good breakfast! How are you going to have the eggs?

The salmon lunch had cress, lettuce, avacado and asparagus. The dressing is what binds it all together though: 4tbsp natural yogurt, 1tsp english mustard, 1tsp wholegrain mustard, a glug of white wine vinegar and a big load of fresh dill


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Had haddock, mint mushy peas, salad and yogurt dressing last night for dinner:



I love this dish! I was so hungry though and still wanted more food afterwards!

I was pleased to wake up early this morning...I seem to be back into a good routine and sleeping pattern. Got DOMS today but it's not very bad...maybe it will be tomorrow. Had the same omelette today as yesterday, but again, still hungry!! I just have a massive appetite when I get back into training.

Im only training two days this week but as of next week it'll be 3 days a week which means I can't do IF. But that's no biggy really...I'd rather be more active and build msucle than eat less.


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

What an amazing transformation , good luck with your lingerie business !


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

loganator said:


> What an amazing transformation , good luck with your lingerie business !


Ah thank you  I'm not done yet though...got one last stint to achieve model status!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i should of avoided coming in here today im hungry and all the food looks delicious!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> i should of avoided coming in here today im hungry and all the food looks delicious!


Thank you  I do try to make healthy food tasty


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

they look like top notch restaurant food lol. you should post some of your favourite recipes up!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> they look like top notch restaurant food lol. you should post some of your favourite recipes up!


I do...in here 

Thanks for compliment


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Katy said:


> I do...in here
> 
> Thanks for compliment


ah i dont read every page ;'(((((( to much of a pita trying to press the page button on my phone


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

for lack of a better term you're looking "bang tidy" Miss Katy


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Katy said:


> Nice one! It's a good breakfast! How are you going to have the eggs?
> 
> The salmon lunch had cress, lettuce, avacado and asparagus. The dressing is what binds it all together though: 4tbsp natural yogurt, 1tsp english mustard, 1tsp wholegrain mustard, a glug of white wine vinegar and a big load of fresh dill


Realised there isn't time today before I go out ( physio at 1pm then volunteering this afternoon) so it will be tomorrow's lunch... will poach the eggs using a pan of boiling water, had to throw out my egg poacher when the induction hob was installed ... just hoping the 'leaves' remain unwilted in the fridge


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

cudsyaj said:


> for lack of a better term you're looking "bang tidy" Miss Katy


Thank you very much! 



Greshie said:


> Realised there isn't time today before I go out ( physio at 1pm then volunteering this afternoon) so it will be tomorrow's lunch... will poach the eggs using a pan of boiling water, had to throw out my egg poacher when the induction hob was installed ... just hoping the 'leaves' remain unwilted in the fridge


I've only just nailed poached eggs...just need to nail boiling!

Well I hope it doesn't disappoint tomorrow morning  I'll be having the smoked salmon salad for lunch again today.


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

I am now completely Hank Marvin! Thanks Katy!

Are you going for the tailored, kick @ss business suit for when you meet Ms Mone?

Easy boiled eggs - Lower your eggs in boiling water for exactly one minute. Put lid on, take off heat - for soft boiled allow them to sit for 6 minutes, for creamy yolk and set white, leave for 7 minutes. Works like a treat. x


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi katy n wow your looking stunnin and good look with all your goals


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> I am now completely Hank Marvin! Thanks Katy!
> 
> Are you going for the tailored, kick @ss business suit for when you meet Ms Mone?
> 
> Easy boiled eggs - Lower your eggs in boiling water for exactly one minute. Put lid on, take off heat - for soft boiled allow them to sit for 6 minutes, for creamy yolk and set white, leave for 7 minutes. Works like a treat. x


Awesome, thank you! I;'ll try that.

I am indeed  ...here's the dress:



It's very tight around my butt!! :lol: But hey, I'm selling lingerie for curvey women...gotta show the curves!

Given the importance of image I've invested in 3 Karen Millen dresses, a Ted Baker coat and bag. I've never ever spent money like this on work clothes but from this point on I have improtant meetings and given that I'm essentially working in fashion I gotta look sharp


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Katy,

You look totally fabulous. You will knock em dead! Good luck   x


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Katy,
> 
> You look totally fabulous. You will knock em dead! Good luck  x


Aww, thank you :blush:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Just had my salmon salad (@Greshie, it has pancetta on top as well...just in case you decide to try it  ) and Lorian told me that it's now his favourite lunch! And that's saying something as he isn't really a fan of smoked salmon! By the time we sat down to eat I was quite grumpy from low calories. I won't be able to hold off now til dinner so I think I mght have to introduce a fourth meal for the afternoon...I'm just ravenous at the moment!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Finishing work even earlier today!! I did start early though. I have a headache from staring at this damn screen so going to busy myself with more practical tasks and take a peak in my polytunnel to see how things are progressing 

My first ever designer handbag arrived today to complete my new outfit  My new shoes are a tad high though!! I used to be great in heels but since working from home and living in slippers it can be quite a shock to the old ankles to be in heels! Ah well...I'll feel great on Thursday swaning about in my fancy business clothes


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Had yet another lovely dinner last night - Jamie Oliver's low calorie Caesar Salad:



All of his recipes so far are fantastic. I usually do my own amendments though to remove the carbs. For example, the recipe was supposed to have polenta and bread in which I took out. It just doesn't need it anyway and is a great way to keep the calories down.

I'm fasting today so only having 600kcals. I think I might struggle! For three hours I've felt sick from hunger :crying: Making up some low calorie soup soon to keep me going.

The DOMS are actually less today so my muscles weren't as pathetic as I thought!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

All this Cooking With Katy is making me hungry ! :laugh:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> All this Cooking With Katy is making me hungry ! :laugh:


Ha ha...maybe I should have a thread called 'Cooking with Katy'! :lol:

That dinner was so nice! I ate is so fast! Lately, with this new diet I am wolfing my food down!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

My God I have found work boring today!! I've had work to do, which I've done...but I've *hated *it  Really glad actually that I'm not working til next Tuesday now  Although technically tomorrow is work it's not the same as being stuck at a computer screen all day! So will make a nice change.

So far today food wise, I've had:

1.5 banana

Half tin tuna

Roast root veg soup

I'll proboably just have more soup and the remaining tuna tonight. I haven't counted caloiries but I reackon it's approx 600kcals.

Looking forward to watching some Mad men and Dexter tonight. Got to go to bed at 9pm though so that I can get up at 5am to catch the train :crying:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

OP edited to include yesterdays measurements.

I've lost 1.5 lbs, half an inch off my waist and 1.5 inches off my hips!!! Now that shocked me! And also 1/4 inch off my thighs. All in just 8 days!!

So, it all seems to be going to plan!! I'm very happy with this progress so far 

Doing tabata in a sec before heading out for various errands and a GP appointment and then I get to have a cheat meal tonight...out with my man.

Went to the Inspiring Female Entrepreneurship conference yesterday and saw Michelle Mone. I got a little start struck when she was 2cms away from me in the tilets and I thanked her for the talk :lol:

It was just such a fantastic day...managed some incredible netwroking, got great advice and ideas and was reassured to find that actually my way of thinking is just like that of the successful entrepreneurs I heard from and spoke to. So I feel like I am definately doing the right thing. Funny thing was, one of the speakers was the lady who owns the community cafe 1 minute from me. I saw her and was like 'Oh my God, hi!'. Turns out they hold monthly networking meetings there (at her cafe) and she's won all sorts of awards. Who'd have thought that moving to the end of the country, to the most remote area I would find that I have female networking groups literally on my doorstep! It all feels like fate to me!

Anyway, on to more improtant topics...the food at the conference was amazing! I've never seen such an exciting and tasty display of food. I had to refrain though...I wanted everything but instead had a chicken wrap, some chicken tikka stick thing (very lean) and olives. And only had fruit to pick at. There was also an afternoon cream tea which I didn't cave in to. So I was actually very proud of myself for not giving in. It could have been so easy and I had had such a stressful start to the day with panic attacks on the train so could have easily convinced myself that I deserved it...but I stayed strong 

Anyway, off to do tabata and leg routine. Hope everyone's well 

x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Sounds a great day yesterday Katy and brilliant there is a networking group just down the road from you!

Now you see I would have caved in a little at the food yesterday ... but then I suppose you have tonight to look forward to


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Well, for the first time in 9 months I had a mini relapse. I became very unwell on Friday and struggled to cope and then on Saturday when I still felt horrnedous I made the unwise decision to have some cider and white wine to help with how I was feeling. The next day I had the cravings again (first time in ages). I am however very proud of myself to have realised that I had relapsed and to seek help asap. So I called the out of hours practice, they commended me on nipping it in the bud asap and prescribed me some diazepam to reduce cravings. Had those till 4am and since then I've been fine. Felt a bit dopey and down as a result of diazepam but no more cravings and feel normal again 

It's been a bit of a shock for me and Lorian and brought back some very unpleasant memories of a time we thought was long gone.

But, with that little blip over and not much damage caused I'll be back to training again tomorrow  I', putting this down to a lesson learnt really. And a useful injection of fear to keep me on the straight and narrow.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Ooo, and in other news....we've decided not to go on a honeymoon! We're decided instead to spend 2 nights away at a gorgeous 5 star British hotel and spend the rest of the budget on the things that we need for our house; stuff that will make us happier day to day as opposed to just 2 weeks  For example, we need an oven that works! We need a new bed etc...these are things that we think we'd get more out of long term


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Katy said:


> Well, for the first time in 9 months I had a mini relapse. I became very unwell on Friday and struggled to cope and then on Saturday when I still felt horrnedous I made the unwise decision to have some cider and white wine to help with how I was feeling. The next day I had the cravings again (first time in ages). I am however very proud of myself to have realised that I had relapsed and to seek help asap. So I called the out of hours practice, they commended me on nipping it in the bud asap and prescribed me some diazepam to reduce cravings. Had those till 4am and since then I've been fine. Felt a bit dopey and down as a result of diazepam but no more cravings and feel normal again
> 
> It's been a bit of a shock for me and Lorian and brought back some very unpleasant memories of a time we thought was long gone.
> 
> But, with that little blip over and not much damage caused I'll be back to training again tomorrow  I', putting this down to a lesson learnt really. And a useful injection of fear to keep me on the straight and narrow.


Bloody hell katy you have just added a bit more grease to that pole to recovery. I am no expert but you have added one substance to replace another. Harsh to say but fear is the best medicine to stop it happening again. Have a few sleepless nights remembering what addiction did to you.

I do not want to sound uncaring or harsh but if you are not careful relapse will again occur. You obviously have the strength to tackle this, you just need to again know that you have. You are a lovely lady, you have looks, talent and a brilliant future, so long as you keep the will not to do this ever, ever again.

I hope lorian gave you a good telling off.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Katy said:


> Well, for the first time in 9 months I had a mini relapse. I became very unwell on Friday and struggled to cope and then on Saturday when I still felt horrnedous I made the unwise decision to have some cider and white wine to help with how I was feeling. The next day I had the cravings again (first time in ages). I am however very proud of myself to have realised that I had relapsed and to seek help asap. So I called the out of hours practice, they commended me on nipping it in the bud asap and prescribed me some diazepam to reduce cravings. Had those till 4am and since then I've been fine. Felt a bit dopey and down as a result of diazepam but no more cravings and feel normal again
> 
> It's been a bit of a shock for me and Lorian and brought back some very unpleasant memories of a time we thought was long gone.
> 
> But, with that little blip over and not much damage caused I'll be back to training again tomorrow  I', putting this down to a lesson learnt really. And a useful injection of fear to keep me on the straight and narrow.


Don't dwell on it and brilliant how you handled it!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Katy said:


> Well, for the first time in 9 months I had a mini relapse. I became very unwell on Friday and struggled to cope and then on Saturday when I still felt horrnedous I made the unwise decision to have some cider and white wine to help with how I was feeling. The next day I had the cravings again (first time in ages). I am however very proud of myself to have realised that I had relapsed and to seek help asap. So I called the out of hours practice, they commended me on nipping it in the bud asap and prescribed me some diazepam to reduce cravings. Had those till 4am and since then I've been fine. Felt a bit dopey and down as a result of diazepam but no more cravings and feel normal again
> 
> It's been a bit of a shock for me and Lorian and brought back some very unpleasant memories of a time we thought was long gone.
> 
> But, with that little blip over and not much damage caused I'll be back to training again tomorrow  I', putting this down to a lesson learnt really. And a useful injection of fear to keep me on the straight and narrow.


Hmmm didn't expect that! wonder where those cravings came from ... wonder if you will ever really recover fully, and if there will be times when for some reason relapses will recur ? or possibly it's just a matter of creating more distance - 9 months isn't long in the scheme of things ... at least though you got on top of it asap.. :thumb:

And yes money is better spent on everyday things that improve quality of life for you, as you are a keen cook I'm not sure how you cope with an iffy oven!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Blinkey said:


> Bloody hell katy you have just added a bit more grease to that pole to recovery. I am no expert but you have added one substance to replace another. Harsh to say but fear is the best medicine to stop it happening again. Have a few sleepless nights remembering what addiction did to you.
> 
> I do not want to sound uncaring or harsh but if you are not careful relapse will again occur. You obviously have the strength to tackle this, you just need to again know that you have. You are a lovely lady, you have looks, talent and a brilliant future, so long as you keep the will not to do this ever, ever again.
> 
> I hope lorian gave you a good telling off.


I replied to your PM before seing this.

I am thick skinned enough not to be emotionally affected by what your perception is of what happened. I do however disagree with your view but then we are two different people with different life experiences. I don't however think that you have a right to judge what happened, what action I took to resolve the problem or how Lorian should react to me. You are not qualified in my life, my experiences and my relationships to cast such judgement

Each individual goes on their unique journey when it comes to alcohol addiciton; finding what unique factors affect them...we have to become our own expert in the area. No one else is therefore qualified to tell me what I should or shouldn't do and it certainly is no one's place to say that my husband should 'tell me off'.



Kimball said:


> Don't dwell on it and brilliant how you handled it!


We're not dwelling  It cast a dark shadow over our weekend but we can both tell that I am back to myself within  Just looking forward to training and work tomorrow  It's just another lesson learnt...making me stronger for the future  I am really proud of myself though for recognising and reacting really quickly!



Greshie said:


> Hmmm didn't expect that! wonder where those cravings came from ... wonder if you will ever really recover fully, and if there will be times when for some reason relapses will recur ? or possibly it's just a matter of creating more distance - 9 months isn't long in the scheme of things ... at least though you got on top of it asap.. :thumb:
> 
> And yes money is better spent on everyday things that improve quality of life for you, as you are a keen cook I'm not sure how you cope with an iffy oven!


No it was a shock...and weird. I didn't have cravings until the day after I drank. And it was a feeling I had not missed one bit and didn't want again so I instantly contacted the doctor to stop that downward spiral. I'm lucky in that I don't get cravings once alcohol has been out of my system for a few days; I become free of the hold it can have.

I'm seeing it as a necessary reminder  that thankfully didn't have any negative consequences other than having a bit of a shtty weekend.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Katy said:


> I replied to your PM before seing this.
> 
> I am thick skinned enough not to be emotionally affected by what your perception is of what happened. I do however disagree with your view but then we are two different people with different life experiences. I don't however think that you have a right to judge what happened, what action I took to resolve the problem or how Lorian should react to me. You are not qualified in my life, my experiences and my relationships to cast such judgement
> 
> ...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Blinkey said:


> *1. Obviously the content of a pm on ukm is not private, I thought it was. My mistake.*
> 
> *
> 2. I have not judged you, I was only trying to help a person in need. call it a fault if you like.*
> ...


The content of PM's are private...what do you mean?

I appreciate that your post had no ill intent behind it and that you're expressing concern and a desire for me to stay well. And for that I am flattered and grateful.

The action I took to swiftly stop a downward spiral worked. I did not ask for, nor appreciate your comment that 'I have added one substance to replace another'; this felt like judgment and a criticisim. One of the most trying things a person with addicton has to deal with is everyone else telling them what they should or shouldn't do, what is or isn't right for them...when at the end of day, someone with an addiction is the only person who can decide what the right action is to take. And the best thing that those around them can do is show compassion and support. Had Lorian adopted an approach of 'telling me off', we would not be together and he would not have been able to support me. The one thing my family did to make things worse was assume that they were in a position to tell me what to do, that they knew best and to get angry at me.

This addiction is my burden and only mine to learn how to manage. I am therefore very tired of others thinking that they should impose their advice or opinion onto me...it is no one's place to tell me how to handle this problem of mine.

I would like to clarify that I am not a 'person in need'. I am a person with a problem, that I am learning to manage. 

I would like to reiterate that I understand that you meant well with your post, I really do.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Back to normal today  It was nice to have a nights sleeps without any medication in my system (diazepman, whilst effective, can make me rather dopey in the morning). Feel normal now with the exception of the residual bug that I caught last week. I can only assume that I caught something from someone at the conference on Thursday. It really threw me! My heart was racing, couldn't think straight and even my hands and arms went numb! :confused1: very odd...not to mention a rather upset tummy!

Did some reading on relapse last night...apparently 90% of people will relapse once before achieving full sobriety and one of the causes is re-experiencing withdrawal symptoms that are then alleviated by alcohol. It's safe to say that's what happened with me...for whatever reason, the bug I caught felt very much like withdrawal and I self medicated. Lesson learned. Book closed 

Going to do tabata in a sec (once my coffee has gone down) and then face the literally hundreds of emails in my inbox! I do still feel a bit ill but I so badly want to get back on track with everything and hope that exercise will help as opposed to make me feel more ill. It turns out I am very intolerant of being ill!! :laugh: I'm almost refusing to let it happen! :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Katy said:


> Back to normal today  It was nice to have a nights sleeps without any medication in my system (diazepman, whilst effective, can make me rather dopey in the morning). Feel normal now with the exception of the residual bug that I caught last week. I can only assume that I caught something from someone at the conference on Thursday. It really threw me! My heart was racing, couldn't think straight and even my hands and arms went numb! :confused1: very odd...not to mention a rather upset tummy!
> 
> Did some reading on relapse last night...apparently 90% of people will relapse once before achieving full sobriety and one of the causes is re-experiencing withdrawal symptoms that are then alleviated by alcohol. It's safe to say that's what happened with me...for whatever reason, the bug I caught felt very much like withdrawal and I self medicated. Lesson learned. Book closed
> 
> Going to do tabata in a sec (once my coffee has gone down) and then face the literally hundreds of emails in my inbox! I do still feel a bit ill but I so badly want to get back on track with everything and hope that exercise will help as opposed to make me feel more ill. It turns out I am very intolerant of being ill!! :laugh: I'm almost refusing to let it happen! :lol:


 :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Right, I've processed approximately 150 emails...time to exercise :crying: don't want to...but know I have to  I'll feel better for it....laters....


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Tryng super hard to look after myself today. I've been very aware that I've felt quite down, most likely as a result of the combination of the relapse really throwing me and bringing up horrible memories and also the neurological aftermath of both alcohol and diazepam.

So, today I've exercised, had a decent 2 egg omelette, lots of water, sorted through the emails that were overwhelming in number and have ignored a phone call that I knew would be emotionally difficult. I've also asked Lorian to chip in with the housework and cooking (before it gets so bad that I buckle and end up doing it all...as is usually the case) because it upsets me when it's left for me to do. He's agreed  We're also thinking of booking just a small and cheaper holiday as something to look forward to, whilst saving the remainder of the honeymoon fund.

And this is all working...I'm starting to cheer up 

On another and totally random note, I watched the Lorax in 3D yesterday! I friggin' loved it!! I highly recommend it to anyone who gets that warm fuzzy feeling from feel good and cute films!!


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice to read things are back on track Katy, how you handled your blip is far better than spending days and weeks in a self loathing cycle undoing all the good work your both doing. Rome wasn't built in a day we all know this one step at a time is all it takes. IMHO I wouldn't really call it a relapse as you haven't really relapsed into anything you nipped it in the bud and moved on. Brave posting it up but that's another sign of managing your recovery ie honesty and not denial tackling it head on. Anyway I won't go on about it any more suffice to say the Katy today is stronger than Fridays Katy


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

phoenix1980 said:


> Nice to read things are back on track Katy, how you handled your blip is far better than spending days and weeks in a self loathing cycle undoing all the good work your both doing. Rome wasn't built in a day we all know this one step at a time is all it takes. IMHO I wouldn't really call it a relapse as you haven't really relapsed into anything you nipped it in the bud and moved on. Brave posting it up but that's another sign of managing your recovery ie honesty and not denial tackling it head on. Anyway I won't go on about it any more suffice to say the Katy today is stronger than Fridays Katy


Thank you  Your message has certainly touched me, thank you 

Reading up on it, it's apparently a 'lapse' as opposed to a 'relapse'. Whatever it was, I didn't like it and I didn't want it!!

I do feel thrown a bit but I'm just focussing on how far I've come and trying to just get back to where I was headed before. It difficult though not to feel shame and guilt.

I've personally found that being open about it has helped me to really explore how I feel about things and the processes that are going on throughout this journey, I also feel that it's partly my responsiblity, as someone with an addiction, to help dispell the myths and stereoptypes that surround addiction. My friend and I were disucssing this just last week...we're both young and well dressed women who from the outside, look perfectly 'normal'. It was quite funny though...we were sat next to an elderly couple whilst we discussed her bipolar disorder, our withdrawals, our relapses, depression and abuse etc and we realised that the couple could hear everything. I don't know what the couple thought, but I would imagine they didn't expect to hear what they did just from looking at us.

Anyway, shame is one of the most destructive feelings that results from addiction...it serves nothing but to make recovery even more difficult...so if the stigma caused by the myths and stereotypes could be alleviated by people being more open about it, people might be better able to recover


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

For all you know Katy that elderly couple may have had their own addictions and demons to cross....

either that or you will both be the hot topic of the over 60's club :laugh:

But you are right sharing and exploring your emotions and actions with others is part of the healing process....


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> For all you know Katy that elderly couple may have had their own addictions and demons to cross....
> 
> either that or you will both be the hot topic of the over 60's club :laugh:
> 
> But you are right sharing and exploring your emotions and actions with others is part of the healing process....


Ha ha...you are so right. Addiction is quite a issue in rural areas so it wouldn't surprise me!

I haven't shared this with my family (as you know form more private conversations, they don't always respond in the best way!!!!) but it's different sharing it on here...my issues don't get caught up in family/emotional dynamics! and it helps 

I have just had my attention drawn to my friend though who is struggling with sobriety after 2 weeks. In a way, selfishly, it's helping me stay strong and focussed 

Anyway, pretty sure it's time for more food!!! :bounce:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Ooo @Greshie, with your gardening experience, if my polytunnel is so hot that my lettuce has flopped, should I just open the door for a bit? They're watered etc...I think they just got a bit too hot.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Katy said:


> Ooo @Greshie, with your gardening experience, if my polytunnel is so hot that my lettuce has flopped, should I just open the door for a bit? They're watered etc...I think they just got a bit too hot.


yes open the door


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Right, finished work a bit late but managed to dedicate some decent time to my business. Amongst the many very useful contacts I made last week, I met an 'export expert' whom I've been emailing. He's invited me to a workshop, free of charge, about establishing an international company. All very exciting. I've also forced myself to explore more of social media...today I got involved with Pinterest. I realsied last week during conversations with younger girls that I really need to get up to speed with it!

Overall, very productive day and feeling more and more capable of making my company succeed 

Time to do tabata


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Liking the new avi :thumb:

and it's always a boost having a productive day!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Liking the new avi :thumb:
> 
> and it's always a boost having a productive day!


Not sure about the avi...was a random thing as a form as procrastination! Thanks though 

Slight DOMS today but nothing major. Will do my 'routine 2' tomorrow.

Today, with the exception of some work for a charity, I get to focus on my business. Yay


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Amazingly my appetite has been well under control today! Only had 1 banana, 2 eggs, smoked salmon and asparagus. And I'm only just starting to feel hungry 

Had an amzing dinner last night but forgot to take a photo...was a Jamie Oliver recipe for a chicken tikka salad. So gooooood!! Will defo do again.

My friend has actually asked me for help with her diet too so I'm documenting a weeks worth of meals (with photos) to show her. I hope she follows it because she's so similar to me in weight and size when I strated out last year after quitting alcohol (which she's just done...although I sense she's relpasing  ).

Still carrying some emotions from the weekend and was weird speaking to my dad last night...we very rarely talk but he likes to hear how business is so had a chat and felt kind of guilty for not sharing what happened. For my own emotional stability I don't want to handle their disappointment/concern so it would be useless saying anything...but I felt like I was lying. Even though, rationally I know I'm not...nothing's changed and to be fair, I don't have to tell everyone my business! I had a blip, and within 24 hours knew I had two choices; get help or drink. And I made the right choice.

I guess that although in the end nothing too bad happened, it felt like I was teetering on the edge of disaster. But, I then think, whas I? Was I teetering on the edge? Or am I now strong enough to spot the mistake and rectify it before things get out of control? I suppose I don't know whether to think 'sh!t, I'm not as in control as I thought...disaster can be just around the corner' or think 'even after a drink and biochemically affected, I am aware and sensible enough to seek help'. Bit scary really.

Anyway, the more time that passes the better I'll feel and more able to put it behind me 

Time to eat


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Sometimes "what they don't know won't hurt them" is the best policy even though it may be hard... it protects you and your parents.

I suspect you will still have emotions from the weekend because it was so sudden and such a shock. The fact is you recognised you had an issue and dealt with it swiftly, and more importantly you were able to deal with it, that makes you a stronger person, and possibly if it happens again you wont even have a drink but take avoiding action straight away.

A 'recovered' alcoholic once said to me there are no such people as recovered alcoholics, there are just alcoholics who no longer drink alcohol, and I suppose the same can be said of dependency . As an afterthought it is interesting the number of people on UK-M with a history of dependency who have replaced potentially destructive behaviour with an equal obsession for weights and training !


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Sometimes "what they don't know won't hurt them" is the best policy even though it may be hard... it protects you and your parents.
> 
> I suspect you will still have emotions from the weekend because it was so sudden and such a shock. The fact is you recognised you had an issue and dealt with it swiftly, and more importantly you were able to deal with it, that makes you a stronger person, and possibly if it happens again you wont even have a drink but take avoiding action straight away.
> 
> A 'recovered' alcoholic once said to me there are no such people as recovered alcoholics, there are just alcoholics who no longer drink alcohol, and I suppose the same can be said of dependency . As an afterthought it is interesting the number of people on UK-M with a history of dependency who have replaced potentially destructive behaviour with an equal obsession for weights and training !


I think my business is my new obsession!!

Yeah, there is a strong view that people never recover. I know that with AA they edcuate you to always introduce yourself as an 'alcoholic' for this reason; so you never forget it. However, I don't agree with that as I am not defined by it. There is far more to me than my history of alcohol misuse. I see it that my brain is different...a brain that latches onto alcohol and other sedatives because naturally my brain is wired a bit differently (this is supported...in fact proven, by neurological research). I'm also someone who had some 'problems' in my past that weren't my fault and I did whatever I could find at the time to get through it and the only option I saw was alcohol. So I see it as that I have the 'potential' to become dependent, but for as long as I keep it out of my system, I don't have a 'problem'. If that makes sense? I only have a problem when alcohol is added to the equation.

Thanks for your input and support in my journal and previous journals Gresh  It really genuinely makes a significant difference to my life and ability to progress and achieve my goals


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Morning all (or few that follow this)!

Just about to crack on with tabata and various leg exercises. I've been feeling quite fat for the past few days so I'm hoping that if I just stick with this I'll feel a bit more trim by the weekend. I think I'm holding water tbh.

Only working for half the day today...for my sanity! The house needs tidying and it's dragging me down and I just need some time off from work. Received two email auto responses yesterday from people saying that they were on annual leave and it dawned on me that the last time I took more than a day off from work was Christmas! Madness! No wonder I need a break!

Right, must train then eat.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

If I'm feeling a bit stressed I go and sit in the garden and mull over the plants ... best way to relax looking how things have come on ...  even a bit of light weeding can be good as I just switch off to everything


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> If I'm feeling a bit stressed I go and sit in the garden and mull over the plants ... best way to relax looking how things have come on ...  even a bit of light weeding can be good as I just switch off to everything


I totally agree. The garden is the best place for me to relax adn jsut appreciate the little things. At least once a day I take a slow walk around the garden; checking the growth of plants, spotting weeds, looking at how to improve things and then popping into the polytunnel to see how things are progressing  The cats usually follow me as well and run up the trees...it's one of my favourite things to do 

No half work day today sadly  Just been notified of some urgent work for a client. I'm not actually too annoyed about it...I'm able to get into work mode. Bit annoying though!

On an upside we are still having a honeymoon but jsut a cheaper one. We aim to go to Thailand mind June! :bounce: And with the moeny we're saving buying a new bed and oven 

Did tabata and legs today...and now my legs are tired! :laugh: I'm not yet able to do the full leg routine though! But in a few weeks I'm sure I'll have the strength  Will tabata again tonight  The tabata I actually enjoy!! It livens me up and feels good to be moving around!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Here's my not so exciting dinner from last night (tuna nicoise):



The salad was mine and the tuna to share (I didn't eat all that tuna! :laugh

Perfectly nice, but not the best so probably won't have again. But healthy nonetheless  Got some tuna left over too to snack on which is good.

On an unrelated topic, only just started using Pinterest for business networking and found that a picture of me in my smart outfit at the conference last week has been re'pinned!  I feel flattered!!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

That food looks immense! When I'm cooking it ends up looking more like something you'd feed your dog.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Gary29 said:


> That food looks immense! When I'm cooking it ends up looking more like something you'd feed your dog.


Ha ha, thank you...food is one of the highlights of my day...if my dinner (my reward for a days work) doesn't look appetising I feel very sad!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

congrats wifey!....point me toward the wedding pics


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> congrats wifey!....point me toward the wedding pics


Ha ha, thanks. The professional ones haven't arrived yet and all the others have Lorian in...and he won't let me post them on here  (he's very private)

I'll try to find one that I can cut myself out of


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Here's a couple of me cut out from the non-professional ones 



And one that I am allowed to post:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> Here's a couple of me cut out from the non-professional ones
> 
> View attachment 123037
> View attachment 123038
> ...


aww u look fantastic mate!....is that lorian?....he's a handsome feker is he


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

also ur avi is cool as fuk, whats that for?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> aww u look fantastic mate!....is that lorian?....he's a handsome feker is he


Thank you :blush: I went for quite a reserved look 

That is indeed Lorian  I like him anyway! :lol:



JANIKvonD said:


> also ur avi is cool as fuk, whats that for?


Thank you  It was for my mums friend who was experimenting with photography:



You can tell I'm bored at work!! :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

very gothic......me likey lol.

lorain looks like Justin Bartha (Doug)


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> very gothic......me likey lol.
> 
> lorain looks like Justin Bartha (Doug)
> 
> View attachment 123060


Huh, perhaps. I can't quite think who he looks like really...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> Huh, perhaps. I can't quite think who he looks like really...


firt guy i thought of looking at that pic....prob looks fek all like um in person tho lol


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> firt guy i thought of looking at that pic....prob looks fek all like um in person tho lol


Ha ha...I think the only reason he let me show that picture is because he's wearing sunglasses...makes it harder to see what he actually looks like! A few have said that when he was younger he looked like Luke Perry


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Katy said:



> Thank you  It was for my mums friend who was experimenting with photography:
> 
> View attachment 123055
> View attachment 123056
> ...


Katy, erm, wow!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Katy said:


> Thank you :blush: I went for quite a reserved look
> 
> That is indeed Lorian  I like him anyway! :lol:
> 
> ...


There is a great gothic feel to those pics as JanVonD says

ps I always think Lorian doesn't want his face pics shown 'cos he's on Interpol's wanted list...  or more likely he's worried about being spotted in the street by some aggrieved banned UK-M plankton


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Katy, erm, wow!


Thanks hun. You're always very good at boosting my self-esteem...genuinely I was quite a bit younger in those pics but I don't think I look much different!! Not quite old yet! :laugh: I'm really looking forward to having porfessional lingerie pictures before I get older and potentially lose my figure from babies...at least until I can whip myself back into shape post pregnancy!

Oh, btw, had dream about you last night!! Consisting of me, you Lorian and your wife ... :whistling:



Greshie said:


> There is a great gothic feel to those pics as JanVonD says
> 
> ps I always think Lorian doesn't want his face pics shown 'cos he's on Interpol's wanted list...  or more likely he's worried about being spotted in the street by some aggrieved banned UK-M plankton


It is a bit suspcious isn't it...that he needs to hide his face! :sneaky2: Maybe there's something he's keeping from me! :scared:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Here's last nights healthy version of chicken Caesar salad:



Glad to be having a rest day today! My body feels quite tired. Will train again tomorrow.

I'm insiting on time off from work today! I feel so tempted to work on my website though so will no doubt get lured in!!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Yup...I was right...I got lured into my website!! :laugh: So not taking the day off but will take time out to hunt for a holiday!

Just had a smoked salmon salad...very nice, fresh and healthy  I did however cave and have a Hotel Chocolat chocolate though!! Ooops.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Wow Katy...you look great & it's no wonder Lozza asked you to marry him.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Wow Katy...you look great & it's no wonder Lozza asked you to marry him.


Aww, you charmer  Only took him 5 years to decide I was what he wanted!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Katy said:


> Thanks hun. You're always very good at boosting my self-esteem...genuinely I was quite a bit younger in those pics but I don't think I look much different!! Not quite old yet! :laugh: I'm really looking forward to having porfessional lingerie pictures before I get older and potentially lose my figure from babies...at least until I can whip myself back into shape post pregnancy!
> 
> Oh, btw, had dream about you last night!! Consisting of me, you Lorian and your wife ... :whistling: :


I'm liking the sound of that dream a lot Katy I'll remind you when we come for that summer barbecue, lol, if we ever get a summer!

You don't look any different at all.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Kimball said:


> I'm liking the sound of that dream a lot Katy I'll remind you when we come for that summer barbecue, lol, if we ever get a summer!
> 
> You don't look any different at all.


Ah summer has hit Cornwall it seems. Been stuck inside all day but looks amazing outside 

The dream was exciting! 

That's good to hear...glad the years of drinking and stress haven't taken their toll on my face!!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Katy said:


> Here's a couple of me cut out from the non-professional ones
> 
> View attachment 123037
> View attachment 123038
> ...


Did you guys leave your wedding on a motorbike?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> Did you guys leave your wedding on a motorbike?


Ha ha...no. That was our photographers scooter


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Katy said:


> Ha ha...no. That was our photographers scooter


Aww, that would have been awesome. You could have at least said it was the photographers Harley Davidson haha.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> Aww, that would have been awesome. You could have at least said it was the photographers Harley Davidson haha.


Haha...I'm not one to lie  It was light blue in colour and looks quite good in the colour pictures. Everyone ended up getting on it and having pictures taken!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Right, I'm done for the day. So much for taking any time off at all this week! :laugh: Ticked off a few big 'to-do's today though 

Had a blip with my company progress...I'm having prototypes being made at the moment and the factory called to say that the lace isn't sticthing well (some threads snap under the machines) and I don't trust that we can use it. So have had to hunt around for an alternative...no success yet but had some leeds. Hopefully by Monday I'll be able to resolve it as it's now stalling any progress  But in a weird way, I saw this as a good thing...these sorts of challenges are what I need to learn from to know what I'm doing!!

Looking forward to some sweet chilli and sesame seed chicken with salad tonight and I'll treat myself to some non-alcoholic rose that I've discovered is very yummy and moreish.

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Morning all! What a fab weekend!

Despite a bad nights sleep and waking up to the oh so wonderful 'women's cramps', I did still go full throttle with my tabata and leg workout. I woke up starving but needed to wait for painkillers to kick in before I could train so by the time I finally did tabata I was shaking and ravenous! But, quickly whipped up a smoked salmon, asparagus and dill omelette:



Last night I was so shattered from the week that I was really craving comfort food but am pleased that I still stayed with my diet and had sweet chilli and sesame seed chicken with watermelon and corriander salad:



It was really tasty and did satisfy me and now I don't have any guilt 

Usually, for the weekend, I write a stupidly long and abitious 'to do' list but this weekend I've ensured it's a small list. It has been becoming increasingly clear to me (for some reason since the wedding) that I need to take time out to relax. It seems to be in my nature to always be doing things productive which means I don't just relax and that means that I'm then always so serious!!  So, once I've pottered in the garden just a little and at a steady pace, I shall enjoy a nice BBQ with my man and then sunbath whilst reading a book! Bliss!!! :bounce:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

You actually don't scrub up too bad on some of them pics


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Irish Beast said:


> You actually don't scrub up too bad on some of them pics


You're talking about Lorian, aren't you, pmsl.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Irish Beast said:


> You actually don't scrub up too bad on some of them pics


Hey stranger! Was thinking of you te other day...wondering how things are going. How's things?

Cheers for the compliment...sounds like it was hard for you to say (type) :lol:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Ok, so here are my first progress pics since taking 2 months off for the wedding:



I've only been dieting and exercising again for 2 weeks so wasn't exactly expecting much and I'm also holding a little water (hormones and all that [email protected])

So, this is where I'm starting from. Just need to drop some fat and build muscle to gain some definition. I reakon if I stick with what I'm doing and not let my diet slip, it should be manageable to make a noticeable difference. We'll see with the progess pics.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Looking good Katy


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Legs and lower back are sufficiently tired this morning. Rest day today.

Tomorrow, instead of tabata in the evening I'm going to circuits.

Felt a bit disappointed with my pics yesterday....i'm looking a bit more 'padded' than the pics in my op. I know it's because I took about 2 months off....but its a bit disheartening. Hopefully, after I drop some water, I'll look better. But I think I need to calorie count again to ensure my calorie intake isn't letting me down.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

We booked our honeymoon :bounce: 14 days in the Maldives for less than half the original price. I genuinely can't believe what we've managed to get with our reduced budget! So friggin' excited! I haven't been on holiday for 11 years and never anywhere further than Greece.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Katy said:


> Ok, so here are my first progress pics since taking 2 months off for the wedding:
> 
> View attachment 123252
> View attachment 123251
> ...


These look fab


----------



## D.M.C (May 20, 2013)

What a transformation.. look fab! Any chance of getting a personal email off of u so I can chat about my girlfriend. Any advice would be great cheers


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

D.M.C said:


> What a transformation.. look fab! Any chance of getting a personal email off of u so I can chat about my girlfriend. Any advice would be great cheers


Thank you 

You can chat with me about it on here  the advantage of people sharing diets and training etc on here is that others can learn from it too. It's also what helps a forum grow


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Katy said:


> We booked our honeymoon :bounce: 14 days in the Maldives for less than half the original price. I genuinely can't believe what we've managed to get with our reduced budget! So friggin' excited! I haven't been on holiday for 11 years and never anywhere further than Greece.


You won't regret that! Fantastic experience ahead, when are you going and which island?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Kimball said:


> You won't regret that! Fantastic experience ahead, when are you going and which island?


We managed to get a holiday that on another site is £7,000 more expensive!! I am pretty damn proud of what I've managed to find us! It's a holiday that we hadn't even considered possible with our original budget, let alone a new smaller budget!! Unbelieveable. We leave on the 16th June to Kanuhura. :bounce: :bounce: It's so far from what Lorian and I are used to. We spend our days just pretty much working and pottering about...rarely going further than 20 mintues into town. So after we booked this we were sort of in shock and then felt a little apprehensive! :lol: We felt really weird for the rest of the day trying to comprehend what we'll be doing in 2 weeks! :lol: It truely is the dream honeymoon for us...feel so lucky!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Katy said:


> We managed to get a holiday that on another site is £7,000 more expensive!! I am pretty damn proud of what I've managed to find us! It's a holiday that we hadn't even considered possible with our original budget, let alone a new smaller budget!! Unbelieveable. We leave on the 16th June to Kanuhura. :bounce: :bounce: It's so far from what Lorian and I are used to. We spend our days just pretty much working and pottering about...rarely going further than 20 mintues into town. So after we booked this we were sort of in shock and then felt a little apprehensive! :lol: We felt really weird for the rest of the day trying to comprehend what we'll be doing in 2 weeks! :lol: It truely is the dream honeymoon for us...feel so lucky!


It will be amazing, starting when you descend to male, which looks like a fantasy painting! I hope you have a daytime landing, it's incredible.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Right, some food from the weekend:

Fillet steak and watercress from Saturday (we cooked this for Lorian's dad after he helped us put up a new cabinet):



And also Saturday and Sunday's BBQ chicken with Ceasar salad:



Doing tabata in sec. I would have done it earlier but have felt ill so been waiting to feel better. Will then have some breakfast (had a banana first thing). Then tonight I'll do circuits at our community hall.

I've started calorie counting today as I know I've been going over 1500kcals! But I now have a honeymoon to cut for and then the photoshoot so gotta sort out my act!!. Although, the photoshoot may be delayed again due to prototype issues


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Kimball said:


> It will be amazing, starting when you descend to male, which looks like a fantasy painting! I hope you have a daytime landing, it's incredible.


We do yeah, we arrive at around 8.30am so get to enjoy the entire first day :bounce: I dreamt about it last night...although that became more a nightmare! :lol: where a shark emerged and attacked someone!!

Where have you been in the Maldives?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Katy said:


> Thank you :blush: I went for quite a reserved look
> 
> That is indeed Lorian  I like him anyway! :lol:
> 
> ...


Wow you look amazing in these!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Wow you look amazing in these!


Thank you  Only amateur stuff and few years back now  Was fun though...there's tonnes of pics...we did some at a National Trust property and everyone stopped to watch and then did the rest in a graveyard...there's pictures of me draped over tombestones and those big stone coffin type things!! Freaked me out a bit :laugh:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Katy said:


> Thank you  Only amateur stuff and few years back now  Was fun though...there's tonnes of pics...we did some at a National Trust property and everyone stopped to watch and then did the rest in a graveyard...there's pictures of me draped over tombestones and those big stone coffin type things!! Freaked me out a bit :laugh:


Post em up then! sounds brilliant. Very photogenic and look very natural on the pics, not forced.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Post em up then! sounds brilliant. Very photogenic and look very natural on the pics, not forced.


Thanks. Growing up acting I'm used to just going with it so I'm hoping that I'll feel relaxed and natural for the lingerie shoot.

I'll have a hunt for more pics later  Not sure where the rest are at the moment


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Katy said:


> Thanks. Growing up acting I'm used to just going with it so I'm hoping that I'll feel relaxed and natural for the lingerie shoot.
> 
> I'll have a hunt for more pics later  Not sure where the rest are at the moment


Im sure you will with your new confidence in your body and how well you have progressed. Glad everything is well for you.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Just done tabata. I'm definately noticing a marked improvement in my fitness and strength! Yesterday's rest definately helped too. I've found that dring the 10 second rest I've pretty much recovered and feel ready for the next exercise. I'll need to up the weights next time and my squats are far better; I'm getting really low and find bodyweight squats really easy (during tabata...I add weight for weight training)!! Part of me doesn't want to add weight to the squats because I like the ease of them! :lol: but I will add weight now to continue progressing 

Jsut had 2 poached eggs, watercress, spinach and smoked salmon. I needed that!!!

Looking forward to circuits tonight  I'm really enjoying being active!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Here's my not so inspiring lunch!



Should do the job though!

So far I've had 770 calories..so doing alright I think  Will ahve a chicken salad tonight and maybe some nuts so should be able to stay within 1500kcals.

Just found out that our wedding pictures are ready! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Can't wait to see them!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

In a really good mood at the moment! Which is good...been feeling a bit weird lately but at the moment, quite chirpy!

Just took my blood pressure for the GP (they need it for the paperwork when referring me to a specialist for ongoing health problems). It was 120/68 which is apparently very good and discovered that my pulse rate is 58  Hasn't been that low since I did long distance running in my very early 20's!! So well chuffed with that


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Katy said:


> In a really good mood at the moment! Which is good...been feeling a bit weird lately but at the moment, quite chirpy!
> 
> Just took my blood pressure for the GP (they need it for the paperwork when referring me to a specialist for ongoing health problems). It was 120/68 which is apparently very good and discovered that my pulse rate is 58  Hasn't been that low since I did long distance running in my very early 20's!! So well chuffed with that


Those are both good readings, shows your getting fitter!

Enjoying the weather? It's fabulous here at the moment, you can tell because I'm at work


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Those are both good readings, shows your getting fitter!
> 
> Enjoying the weather? It's fabulous here at the moment, you can tell because I'm at work


Yeah I was pleased with those readings..apparently it's 'ideal' 

The weather is certainly amazing...just took 5 mins out to sit in the garden and saw that my lupins and snap dragons are showing buds which is exciting! Should be getting some bursts of colours in the garden soon  It is depressing working in an office though when the weather is so beautiful outside. And tomorrow, although I get to drive about, I can't have my car roof down because it broke last week! :crying:

So what work do you do that's realted to the weather? I'm sure I should know the answer..sorry if you've already told me :/


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Katy said:


> Yeah I was pleased with those readings..apparently it's 'ideal'
> 
> The weather is certainly amazing...just took 5 mins out to sit in the garden and saw that my lupins and snap dragons are showing buds which is exciting! Should be getting some bursts of colours in the garden soon  It is depressing working in an office though when the weather is so beautiful outside. And tomorrow, although I get to drive about, I can't have my car roof down because it broke last week! :crying:
> 
> So what work do you do that's realted to the weather? I'm sure I should know the answer..sorry if you've already told me :/


My work means I'm stuck in server rooms most of the time that's why it's always sunny when I'm at work, so I miss it.

Even Saturday morning, I had to work indoors during the amazing weather, then went to meet some friends in Birmingham to sit at a club with a sun terrace, when the biggest cloud covered just where we were, we could even see blue sky round it for 3 hours!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

It's very warm here as well, 20 degrees, but not seen the sun all day... 

Have done quite a bit in the garden today ... and my Lupins will be in flower shortly too


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Kimball said:


> My work means I'm stuck in server rooms most of the time that's why it's always sunny when I'm at work, so I miss it.
> 
> Even Saturday morning, I had to work indoors during the amazing weather, then went to meet some friends in Birmingham to sit at a club with a sun terrace, when the biggest cloud covered just where we were, we could even see blue sky round it for 3 hours!


Aww, you're post made me laugh!

I do have the advantage of being able to pop out every now again to enjoy the weather. But our windows are tiny and I face a wall so I don't get to enjoy the view from my office



Greshie said:


> It's very warm here as well, 20 degrees, but not seen the sun all day...
> 
> Have done quite a bit in the garden today ... and my Lupins will be in flower shortly too


Yay, bet you're glad to be able to do the gardening again!! I love lupins!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Meh...circuits was cancelled 

Turned up just to find the trainer there alone, packing up. She said that no one else had turned up and that she'd decided that she's going to cancel it! Apparently the numbers dwindle too much and during the summer people prefer to be outside than exercising. I'm quite different! I'm more motivated in the summer.

Anyway, had a nice chat and disovered that we can hire badminton and squash courts so will definately do that with Lorian (if I can twist his arm).

Will do tabata in a sec instead. Quite sad though that it's cancelled now.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Katy said:


> Aww, you're post made me laugh!
> 
> I do have the advantage of being able to pop out every now again to enjoy the weather. But our windows are tiny and I face a wall so I don't get to enjoy the view from my office
> 
> Yay, bet you're glad to be able to do the gardening again!! I love lupins!


Love my garden, so far behind this year though. My bananas have no new leaves and everything slow.

Have you tried New Guinea busy lizzies? They're spectacular!


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Katy said:


> Meh...circuits was cancelled
> 
> Turned up just to find the trainer there alone, packing up. She said that no one else had turned up and that she'd decided that she's going to cancel it! Apparently the numbers dwindle too much and during the summer people prefer to be outside than exercising. I'm quite different! I'm more motivated in the summer.
> 
> ...


badminton is pretty hard if done properly... go for it


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Rykard said:


> badminton is pretty hard if done properly... go for it


Yeah, I used to play it with my ex. Was really good cardio and fun


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Katy said:


> Yeah, I used to play it with my ex. Was really good cardio and fun


without putting my anorak on i think it's the one sport that the pros make look sooooo effortless, but in reality is soooooooooooooooooooooooo hard..


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Love my garden, so far behind this year though. My bananas have no new leaves and everything slow.
> 
> Have you tried New Guinea busy lizzies? They're spectacular!


Never heard of those! I'll do some reseach... 



Rykard said:


> without putting my anorak on i think it's the one sport that the pros make look sooooo effortless, but in reality is soooooooooooooooooooooooo hard..


Definately. You get out of it what you out into it I think...some people p!ssy about with it.

Lorian has actually suggested this morning that I book a court for tomorrow!! :bounce: Yay!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Right, some progress pics since dropping the water I was carrying from hormones:



Lorian actually commented that he can see definate differences. He said that I've lost fat from my lower tummy (I've noticed this too) and that I'm looking tighter around my middle and that the line between my thigh and butt cheek is more defined; like my 'bum has been lifted'  He's always been a fan of my butt anyway but his honesty about it's improvement is very flattering  I think he's right though. When I put on my leggings yesterday before circuits, I spent a while prancing around in front of the mirror looking at how pert my bum was and how flat my tummy was. So, I'm pretty happy with where I am and am hoping, that if I carry on with what I'm doing, changes should be easily noticeable at this stage as this is where any fat loss should improve definition 

Should hopefully look good for the Maldives! 

Quite sweetly Lorian looked a bit glum and said that I'm getting into shape and he's not which makes him look bad! He said, he doesn't want to be one of those men where people think 'oh, he must be rich' as an explanation for why I'm why with him!! :laugh: Sweet and amusing


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

No harm in a little bit of guilt if it makes Lorian get into shape ... 

Re the busy lizzies:- The New Guinea variety aren't subject to mildew=, and you should find them in the garden centre.



http://www.marshalls-seeds.co.uk/busy-lizzie-new-guinea-divine-mix-plants-pid4480.html?gclid=CJusw-qHyrcCFfMQtAodSQQAMg

I don't use much bedding myself other than geraniums and this year petunia's for the hanging basket... prefer perennials and shrubs


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Looking good Katy. Well done indeed.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Looking good Katy. Well done indeed.


Thank you  Feeling so much better since just dropping the weight I gained around the wedding...I'm back to wandering around the house in my underwear! :lol:


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

Well done Katy - Your stomach is looking a lot flatter - and your **** is looking more rounded and Firm. Legs are looking tighter 

Keep it up


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

We'll done missus ..what's next in your training


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Hamstrings looking well there katy


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Prospect said:


> Well done Katy - Your stomach is looking a lot flatter - and your **** is looking more rounded and Firm. Legs are looking tighter
> 
> Keep it up


Thank you  I feel firmer all over to be honest and it's making me feel a lot happier. Whenever I catch myself in the mirror I'm still surprised to see that I don't have the mini buldge in my lower tummy that I expect to see 



johnnya said:


> We'll done missus ..what's next in your training


Thank you  There's nothing much new in the training ahead...I aim to just increase weights for a bit and see how that goes.



Madoxx said:


> Hamstrings looking well there katy


Thank you. My workouts are predominantly aimed at leg development so that's where I'm aiming to see improvements.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking excellent. Obvious changes to me are glutes and hamstrings. Much better!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Looking excellent. Obvious changes to me are glutes and hamstrings. Much better!


Thank you very much  I'm quite excited to see what I've regained (or shall I say lost) and improved on since taking 2 months out


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> No harm in a little bit of guilt if it makes Lorian get into shape ...
> 
> Re the busy lizzies:- The New Guinea variety aren't subject to mildew=, and you should find them in the garden centre.
> 
> ...


I'm like you...more into perennials and shrubs  I do have hanging baskets but they have strawberries in at the moment.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Katy said:


> I'm like you...more into perennials and shrubs  I do have hanging baskets but they have strawberries in at the moment.


I tried strawberries in hanging baskets once .... not a good result !


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Greshie said:


> I tried strawberries in hanging baskets once .... not a good result !


Secret is plenty water daily... Act like your trying to drown them....

I tried last year for the first time and got 50+ huge strawberries (after the birds,slugs,caterpillars,cats,worms,budgies and seemingly everyone but me got there first..)


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Asouf said:


> Secret is plenty water daily... Act like your trying to drown them....
> 
> I tried last year for the first time and got 50+ huge strawberries (after the birds,slugs,caterpillars,cats,worms,budgies and seemingly everyone but me got there first..)


that is very true @Asouf ... I'm trying them in the greenhouse this year in an attempt to keep at least some of the local wildlife away!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> I tried strawberries in hanging baskets once .... not a good result !


The majority of my strawberries are in a big wicker encased box thing...off the ground from slugs and in direct sun. So far they look happy. The ones in my baskets are from last year and seem to be fine but not as great as the one's with more space and soil.



Asouf said:


> Secret is plenty water daily... Act like your trying to drown them....
> 
> I tried last year for the first time and got 50+ huge strawberries (after the birds,slugs,caterpillars,cats,worms,budgies and seemingly everyone but me got there first..)


Good tip...and yeah, the rest of the worlds creatures manage to get to them first!!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Katy said:


> Right, some food from the weekend:
> 
> Fillet steak and watercress from Saturday (we cooked this for Lorian's dad after he helped us put up a new cabinet):
> 
> ...


I only come in here to perv, you look great. The food looks good too. Me and my GF have been looking at going to the Maldives, hopefully around this time next year.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Found it!

Well done on recent progress pics Katy. Give Lorian a kick up the bum to get cracking.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Katy said:


> Definately. You get out of it what you out into it I think...some people p!ssy about with it.
> 
> Lorian has actually suggested this morning that I book a court for tomorrow!! :bounce: Yay!


lucky you, I wish my oh would play..


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

PaulB said:


> I only come in here to perv, you look great. The food looks good too. Me and my GF have been looking at going to the Maldives, hopefully around this time next year.


A word of warning about this time of year is that this is the time for tropical storms. So we're going to be likely to have greater humidity with far more rain and clouds. I quite like dramatic weather so think it will be fun but the humidity might not be much fun (thankfully our villa is air-conditioned) and there will still be lots of hours of sun 



Fatboy80 said:


> Found it!
> 
> Well done on recent progress pics Katy. Give Lorian a kick up the bum to get cracking.


He is actually doing tabata with me in a sec  I think that seeing me show signs of improvment, in jsut 3 weeks, has encouraged him to want the same.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Morning all. Not much to report. Went to my first Leading Women networking group last night which was thrice as long as I thought it would be. I thought it was an hour so told Lorian I'd be back to sort dinner at 8.30. But when it got to 10pm Lorian got a bit worried! I had walked to the meeting and by that time it was dark so he met me half way...aww! However, upon meeting me halfway, behind him I could see cows charging at him! I had to tell him to leap up over the hedge! :scared: He did but told me he'd be fine so got back down in the field to then have a bull charge right at him!! Suffice to say he did then leap up over the hedge out the way :no: and we walked back a safer route

Anyway, after that random story....nice calm day in the office today. Doing tabata in a sec and then just working. Will be good to get on top of things


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Always knew the countryside is a dangerous place lol

hope the networking was useful otherwise it would have been a long three hours!


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Im having a quick brouse on the forum this morning and checking out this last page but im so confused

Im reading about hanging baskets:confused1:

Not unless somebody is using extra large bras to plant in,,,,hmmmm never mind its too early and im not going back a page or 2 to find out the reasons:laugh:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Always knew the countryside is a dangerous place lol
> 
> hope the networking was useful otherwise it would have been a long three hours!


I was quite worried! The cows were all following him and I could see some further back were jumping around and charging a bit. So I yelled at him to jump over the hedge but he wouldn't listen. Eventually he did briefly but then said 'nah, they're fine' and got back in to the field only to hear a bull charging towards him from behind!  He jumped out of the way just in time!

On another countryside topic...I usually wake up expecting to see a dead rodent of sorts from the cats' evening killing spree but this morning I found a nest in the hallway! At first I was horrified but having scouted around I can't see any evidence of anything having been killed. So, I'm guessing that due to the strong winds outside today, the winds have blown a deserted nest out of the tree. It must smell very strongly of birds so I can just imagine that they grabbed it, all excited about the smell, and brought it in. But of course, it's not actually exciting for them...it's a just a ball of moss, feathers and hair! 

Oh, and there were pros and cons to the meeting; overall it was great though. It really feels like a beautiful thing to be integrating with the local community and with inspirational business women. They are all so lovely and like minded 



BigTrev said:


> Im having a quick brouse on the forum this morning and checking out this last page but im so confused
> 
> Im reading about hanging baskets:confused1:
> 
> Not unless somebody is using extra large bras to plant in,,,,hmmmm never mind its too early and im not going back a page or 2 to find out the reasons:laugh:


We have a few gardeners in my journal


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Well I did tabata, with Lorian. This time he coped ok! I then went on to do kettlebell squats and stiff leg deadlifts. I upped the weight for SLDL's which is positive. My legs do feel tired now and for a bit, like they were quite 'full'. Have guzzled down some mackeral, poached eggs and salad and about to soak in the bath before carrying on with work!

I'm actually really glad that today is calm...just me in my office getting stuff done


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Yo - Sorry i never replied to you. Things are Beast HQ are okay. Much the same as usual but Im getting through. Beens savagely hungover for days now. Cant seem to shift it. Need to get my fat **** down to the gym as Ive been well slack for some reason recently. Back to it tomorrow me thinks!

Things sseem to be on the up for you. Long may it continue


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Irish Beast said:


> Yo - Sorry i never replied to you. Things are Beast HQ are okay. Much the same as usual but Im getting through. Beens savagely hungover for days now. Cant seem to shift it. Need to get my fat **** down to the gym as Ive been well slack for some reason recently. Back to it tomorrow me thinks!
> 
> Things sseem to be on the up for you. Long may it continue


I guess if you're continuing to have sober days, the hangovers will continue to get worse. In case you haven't heard of it, it's called 'kindling'. Perhaps worth a google 

Just briefly:

"Kindling is the phenomenon where repeated alcohol detoxifications lead to an increased severity of the withdrawal syndrome. For example, binge drinkers may initially experience no withdrawal symptoms but with each period of resumption of drinking followed by abstinence their withdrawal symptoms intensify in severity and may eventually result in full blown delirium tremens with convulsive seizures. Alcoholics who experience seizures during hospital detoxification have been found to be much more likely to have experienced more previous alcohol detoxification episodes than alcoholics who did not have seizures. Those experiencing previous detoxification are more likely to have more medically complicated alcohol withdrawal symptoms. Kindling can cause complications and may increase the risk of relapse, alcohol-related brain damage and cognitive deficits. Chronic alcohol misuse and kindling via multiple alcohol withdrawals may lead to permanent alterations in the GABAA receptors."

Things are ok thanks. At present everything is going well....but you may have missed it in my journal but I had a 'blip' over a week ago where I got drunk. Just goes to show that even after a decent period of sobriety...we're all still vulnerable to relapse...seemingly out of the blue!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

You bum!

The kindling things seems about right I've probably een having more drinking days than sober ones lately. . Was horrendous yesterday. Not physically sick o anything. Just felt like I wasn't human at all! Total head wreck! At least the drunken night didnt lead to carnage. Dont think one night will do you any harm Just get back in the saddle now


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Irish Beast said:


> You bum!
> 
> The kindling things seems about right I've probably een having more drinking days than sober ones lately. . Was horrendous yesterday. Not physically sick o anything. Just felt like I wasn't human at all! Total head wreck! At least the drunken night didnt lead to carnage. Dont think one night will do you any harm Just get back in the saddle now


Kindling definately happens and I'm not sure if it can be reversed either. This is why, last year, each detox got more dangerous and painful for me. If it happens again we've agreed that it would need to be done with medical assistance as it would just be too dangerous. If you continue to stop and start with alcohol you will be making it harder and harder each time. Just something to be cautious of.

Oh I think I'll be fine after my blip. But it did scare me and for some reason I have been feeling more vulnerable around alcohol recently. One reason is that Lorian became a bit lazy with keeping alcohol out of my sight so I kept seeing it everywhere which kept reminding me of it. Also, with a lot of change happening in my life I feel a bit disorientated! But I'll be fine if I just stay focussed and aware.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

No tabata tonight. I've been quite poorly this afternoon. Felt really [email protected] with headache, really cold, dizzy and tingling in my hands which was weird. I had a small sleep which seems to have helped but I think I'd be an idiot to jump around...besides, my head hurts too much.

Just going to relax on the sofa I think. Just wish I didn't have to cook


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi Katy....can't you just have some soft boiled eggs or something like that? a cuppa tea and then rest your head for a bit? I'm sorry you feel a bit ickie...I hope it passes....x


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

We got our professional pics yesterday. I haven't sorted them all yet but he're a couple of me:



Pretty much all the other pictures are with other people who might not want their pictures shared (we do ahve some lovely ones).

Lorian and I both agree, after looking at the pictures, that if we were to get married again we'd wear something different. My dress just does not show my new figure at all and Lorian's jacket kept pulling funny. But hey, I'll just not show the pictures where I appear to have no waist!!


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Dayummmmm


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I've really struggled to get up today...think I'm still a bit ill from yesterday. I did manage to make a decent pork salad with Lorian though so my diet didn't go down the pan  As silly as this probably sounds, I felt like I was struggling with exhaustion yesterday! Perhaps that why I needed more sleep. Eitherway, I'm up now and need to work. But cannot wait for the weekend.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hope to see more wedding pics 

And hope you get a bit more energy over the course of the day ... sounds like a virus ... something you may have caught at that networking meeting..?

Rather dull here today so far, off to Homebase (I've a 15% discount voucher) to see if they've got any decent plants... Did quite a lot in the garden yesterday so want to keep the momentum going ...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Hope to see more wedding pics
> 
> And hope you get a bit more energy over the course of the day ... sounds like a virus ... something you may have caught at that networking meeting..?
> 
> Rather dull here today so far, off to Homebase (I've a 15% discount voucher) to see if they've got any decent plants... Did quite a lot in the garden yesterday so want to keep the momentum going ...


That's actually a good point about the networking meeting! Maybe! I am feeling a little perkier now. Going to have a bath in a sec to soak my tired body and then have quite a big breakfast (feeling very hungry since feeling ill).

Plant shopping sounds fun!! I love it...but I also feel frustrated at the same time because I can't aford everything I want! Hope you have fun


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Meh, part of my filling broke off yesterday and now my tooth is really sharp. Turns out I can't get a dental appointment before my honeymoon. I'm worried if it breaks further whilst I'm away! It was a nightmare filling in the first place...really deep that was in agony for ages. Anyone else had this? It's fine now but I now don't trust that more won't come off, and if more did I'd be in a lot of pain!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

im fuked with some sora bug too mate & exact sam symptoms as you! kids are ill & spewing, must be sumin floating about


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Katy said:


> We got our professional pics yesterday. I haven't sorted them all yet but he're a couple of me:
> 
> View attachment 123788
> View attachment 123789
> ...


You have good teeth.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> im fuked with some sora bug too mate & exact sam symptoms as you! kids are ill & spewing, must be sumin floating about


Ooo, sounds nasty. I felt more just run down...it was weird. I coudn't really pin down my symptoms. But I must be better now...been gradually feeling more and more alert throughout the day.



Greenspin said:


> You have good teeth.


Ha ha, thank you  Shame about my filling that's falling apart!!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Katy said:


> Ooo, sounds nasty. I felt more just run down...it was weird. I coudn't really pin down my symptoms. But I must be better now...been gradually feeling more and more alert throughout the day.
> 
> Ha ha, thank you  Shame about my filling that's falling apart!!


When I go for dental checkups, I basically go to arrange to have a filling, pmsl. I look after my teeth best I can (bar really, really hating to floss), but still I seems to need a fair few of them. Also, your teeth are a nice shape, mine look like a vampire has been punched in the gob with a sledge hammer a few times.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> When I go for dental checkups, I basically go to arrange to have a filling, pmsl. I look after my teeth best I can (bar really, really hating to floss), but still I seems to need a fair few of them. Also, your teeth are a nice shape, mine look like a vampire has been punched in the gob with a sledge hammer a few times.


Ha ha. My top teeth are pretty straight which I think is because I naturally had a gap between my two front teeth as a kid...creating room as I got older for my teeth to settle straight.

Due to bulimia when I was younger though I've needed three fillings and the most recent one was very deep...she practically drilled out most of my tooth and then rebuilt it. It fvcking hurt like hell!! I need to get it sorted before I go away just incase the rest of it breaks off


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Katy said:


> Ha ha. My top teeth are pretty straight which I think is because I naturally had a gap between my two front teeth as a kid...creating room as I got older for my teeth to settle straight.
> 
> Due to bulimia when I was younger though I've needed three fillings and the most recent one was very deep...she practically drilled out most of my tooth and then rebuilt it. It fvcking hurt like hell!! I need to get it sorted before I go away just incase the rest of it breaks off


Haha, do you have white fillings? Mine are reg silver ones, but are all on the top row, so not so visible from normal talking angles. When I had a bushy beard and long hair, my teeth just topped off the hillbilly look. Now I've cut my hair, and also have a more tame beard, I think I can pass it off better, lmao.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> Haha, do you have white fillings? Mine are reg silver ones, but are all on the top row, so not so visible from normal talking angles. When I had a bushy beard and long hair, my teeth just topped off the hillbilly look. Now I've cut my hair, and also have a more tame beard, I think I can pass it off better, lmao.


Ha ha...nice, the hillbilly look! :lol:

I have two at my very back top teeth and one part way to the back on my lower jaw. I don't think anyone can see them...certainly not the ones at the back. I have white ones but I'm going to have some cosmetic work done later in the year because the filling, in addition to some sealants on a few of my teeth have stained which doesn't look rgeat and gives the wrong message.

I'm actually going to bleech my teeth tomorrow as well to remove staining from coffee. I really do need to quit coffee!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Morning all. Doing tabata and leg routine in a sec once my breakfast has gone down (a rather odd breakfast of chicken then yogurt and strawberries). Tummy feels a bit unhappy too so waiting to feel better before leaping around the garden. Lorian isn't joining me today! :nono: Says his legs are too sore  I guess I'll find out on Monday if he really does plan to stick with it.

I'm at a unique stage with work where all the big priority work is done...and so today I can finally get round to all the niggly things that drag on for ages due to being lower priority! If I can get them all done today I will be very happy this weekend!


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Not come in here for a while, you've got a great transformation story there Katy the hard work has obviously paid off. :thumbup1: Wedding pictures look great. I feel that I should start a journal as got 2 months till my wedding help with the motivation but got some cold at the moment so not trained all week. Think I'm still recovering from the stag do tbh.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Jimboi said:


> Not come in here for a while, you've got a great transformation story there Katy the hard work has obviously paid off. :thumbup1: Wedding pictures look great. I feel that I should start a journal as got 2 months till my wedding help with the motivation but got some cold at the moment so not trained all week. Think I'm still recovering from the stag do tbh.


Thank you  I hopefully have more of a transformation happing now.

My journals have made a huge difference to my motivation; it makes me accountable, so I highly recommend it.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

If you go to your first post, click on the picture of you wearing the black pants then click next repeatedly you can make your bum wiggle like you're dancing.

not that i have been doing this for the last 15 minutes or anything *looks away*


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Katy said:


> Thank you  I hopefully have more of a transformation happing now.
> 
> My journals have made a huge difference to my motivation; it makes me accountable, so I highly recommend it.


Not sure I want to be accountable though :lol:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

-AC- said:


> If you go to your first post, click on the picture of you wearing the black pants then click next repeatedly you can make your bum wiggle like you're dancing.
> 
> not that i have been doing this for the last 15 minutes or anything *looks away*


Ha ha!! Whatever entertains you I guess!! Can't imagine it's the same as in real life though!



Jimboi said:


> Not sure I want to be accountable though :lol:


Ah, then you don't want to progress... :sneaky2:


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Katy said:


> Ah, then you don't want to progress... :sneaky2:


Fine Monday will get a journal together. :tongue:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Jimboi said:


> Fine Monday will get a journal together. :tongue:


That's more like it...I exepect to see a link in here, on Monday, to your new journal!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Right did tatata (a bit late) but then stopped during my leg workout due to a pain in my inner thigh. I have issues with my hips and inner thigh and I know that if I push I'll end up making it worse. Will still do tabata tonight though and then I'm very much looking forward to the weekend off! I'm losing motivation so a weekend off will hopefully help.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Just had a chicken and veg omelette.

Had to give myself a bit of a talking to...I've been craving sweet things and starting to feel like there's no point; that I won't achieve my goals. But, I then reminded myself that I won't acheive my goals if I don't do anything! The only way I'll make progress is by acting...e.g. with diet and training. So, instead of having a carb lunch I still went for the protein rich one and assured myself that after I eat it I'll feel better, and I do  I think I might have managed to steer myself away from slacking  I think that having a holiday coming up so soon can make it tempting to just give up for a bit but then I'm reminding myself that if I let it go during the holiday I'll feel fat and have even more work to do when I return!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> Right, some progress pics since dropping the water I was carrying from hormones:
> 
> View attachment 123575
> View attachment 123576
> ...


PMSL....tell um to get back involved with that journo then!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Katy said:


> Just had a chicken and veg omelette.
> 
> Had to give myself a bit of a talking to...I've been craving sweet things and starting to feel like there's no point; that I won't achieve my goals. But, I then reminded myself that I won't acheive my goals if I don't do anything! The only way I'll make progress is by acting...e.g. with diet and training. So, instead of having a carb lunch I still went for the protein rich one and assured myself that after I eat it I'll feel better, and I do  I think I might have managed to steer myself away from slacking  I think that having a holiday coming up so soon can make it tempting to just give up for a bit but then I'm reminding myself that if I let it go during the holiday I'll feel fat and have even more work to do when I return!


Smoked salmon, soft boiled eggs, asparagus and salad for me this lunchtime ... wonder who gave me that idea ? 

and gardening, gardening... gardening !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Lots to catch up on, so that's why you have so many likes pmsl

Congrats on lots of stuff MRS, Maldives....... lucky bugger 

Looking good as usual too, slacking on the food pics - that's all i came in for tbh :lol:

Enjoy the sun and enjoy the weekend Katy :beer:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> PMSL....tell um to get back involved with that journo then!


Ha ha...he won't do anything I tell him.



Greshie said:


> Smoked salmon, soft boiled eggs, asparagus and salad for me this lunchtime ... wonder who gave me that idea ?
> 
> and gardening, gardening... gardening !


Nice! Just bought some smoked salmon today so will have that tomorrow me thinks  Enjoy the gardening! Think I'll do the same this weekend 



R0BLET said:


> Lots to catch up on, so that's why you have so many likes pmsl
> 
> Congrats on lots of stuff MRS, Maldives....... lucky bugger
> 
> ...


You aren't kidding...came back to 24 likes! :laugh:

Things are going pretty well I must say...and now looking to having my dream holiday!! Getting sober sure enabled me to have the things I want in life 

I do have some pics actually...just need to upload them


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Right, time for the weekend baby! With the exception of wedding thank you cards, I've gotten all the niggly things done! Most notably, documenting the locations of all the ip addresses for spammers over the past 2 months (oh that was fun!)! Chasing up a materials order where they send me the wrong fabric, and my blog page::

http://blog.bosomgalore.com/

That isn't actually the correct page..it's a test...but will be moved to the live page this weekend


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

And bollox...just remembered I have to do tabata *dragging self off to put on training clothes* :crying:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Ah but once you've done the Tabata you'll be able to chill and relax and feel virtuous for having done it!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Ah but once you've done the Tabata you'll be able to chill and relax and feel virtuous for having done it!


Very true  All done and looking forward to steak tonight! My legs do need a weekend off!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Well it's nice to do F all for the weekend! Feeling so lazy. Couldn't even be @rsed to make breakfast...just ate some cold meats from the fridge. We have the in-laws over for a BBQ later and I feel that lazy that I can't be bothered! :laugh: God that's sad. I think that because I know that I'm having a holiday my body is relaxing early! When there's still things to do!

In other news, I found out yesterday that my parents and my sister are all moving to Somerset! Which is at least 2 hours nearer to me 

Right, I need to sort out my tomato plants...maybe that'll get me moving and sort out my laziness!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Just eaten a nice big bowl of prawn stir fry that included some pak choi that iv grown. This healthy meal was much needed! I chose to permit myself some simple carbs today and they really do make me feel a bit sh!t....I find that I still want to eat but dont know what. Whereas on my usual clean diet, if I crave something I know exactly what it is e.g fats, protein, water etc and so I then know what to eat....but with carbs, it just screws up my ability to know what my body wants.

I don't think I'll bother cheating with carbs again.

Going to catch up with game of thrones tonight and then tabata again tomorrow...looking forward to it


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Morning all

Tabata in a sec (Lorian is not joining me  ). I had mixed emotions towards him this monring, on the one hand he brought me a coffee in bed, on the other hand though he woke me up! :cursing: And I wasn't ready...whenever I get awoken before I'm ready I'm just tired all day  He also put milk in my coffee which I don't do due to diet...so was both grateful and miffed this morning! :laugh:

Was pleased today to receive a reply to an email from Coppafeel, a charity that I would like to work with. All looks promising so pleased with that  I get to spend more time on my business today which I enjoy.

Only 3 work days this week...Thursday I'm packing :bounce: and Friday am celebrating my mother-in-laws birthday...then Im off on honeymoon!! It's going to be weird being away from UK-M for 16 days!!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

poor Lorian in the dog house :lol:

To cheer you up I added some pics of my garden taken yesterday to I'm Straight' was going to link to my FB page which has more detail but realised my privacy settings would prevent access...

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/132340-im-straight-2191.html


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> poor Lorian in the dog house :lol:
> 
> To cheer you up I added some pics of my garden taken yesterday to I'm Straight' was going to link to my FB page which has more detail but realised my privacy settings would prevent access...
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/132340-im-straight-2191.html


Your link didn't go to any pics :sad:

He's not really in the dog house :laugh: I was just torn over how to feel! He's made up for any 'wrong doing' though by making a business decision today that showed his confidence in and committment to me  So he's definately in the good books now for being an amazing husband :wub:

Been feeling sick all morning so still not done tabata :no: Starting to perk up though so have no excuse...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Katy said:


> *Your link didn't go to any pics *:sad:
> 
> He's not really in the dog house :laugh: I was just torn over how to feel! He's made up for any 'wrong doing' though by making a business decision today that showed his confidence in and committment to me  So he's definately in the good books now for being an amazing husband :wub:
> 
> Been feeling sick all morning so still not done tabata :no: Starting to perk up though so have no excuse...


Scroll down the page .. they are half way down ...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Scroll down the page .. they are half way down ...


The link just goes to the last page...and there's no pics.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Right, done tabata and legs. My body didn't want to move at first so tabata started off as a bit of an effort but I soon gained pace. I increased the weight for legs routine and it was not hard enough! So it's time to buy a heavier kettlebell!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Katy said:


> The link just goes to the last page...and there's no pics.


oh don't know what I've done wrong ... try this, it works when I click on it ... should be page 2191 post 4236100

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/132340-im-straight-2191.html#post4236100


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> oh don't know what I've done wrong ... try this, it works when I click on it ... should be page 2191 post 4236100
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/132340-im-straight-2191.html#post4236100


Reeeeally nice Gresh! We evidently have very similar tastes in plants and border/bed arrangement!! Mine is less mature as I've only been here for 2 years but hope to have similarly mature and colourful beds in a few years; I love having varying heights and colours of mature plants and flowers along with pots dotted around amongst them.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I'm starting to notice quite an improvement in my shape. After getting out of the bath and wearing just underwear I was surprised to see how I looked in the mirrow. Usually, after a cheat weekend and also going all plumped up from a hot bath, I lose definition but in the mirror I could see the definition and shape created by my muscles that is almost certainly from my training. I'm quite looking forward to seeing how I like after my honeymoon when I get a tan and drop some water!! Just need to make sure I don't let it all go on the honeymoon!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

No tabata tonight. Iv been feeling sick with a headache. I still planned on doing it after a sit down but Lorian suggested that it was perhaps more wise to just rest. So I'm resting and about to watch Game of Thrones. Love it!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

No training today. Whoop! Managed to have all the sleep I needed last night so feeling perkier today. Woke up with my side of the bed taken up by cats though! :lol: They also caught their first rabbit of the year last night...and ate it's face :no: I'll have to throw it over the hedge in a bit.

Splitting my day between work and housework today. I want to get the place all nice and ready for when we get back


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm like you ... always make sure the house is cleaned and tidy before I go away ... it makes it so nice to come back to!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> I'm like you ... always make sure the house is cleaned and tidy before I go away ... it makes it so nice to come back to!


Absolutely...it wouldn't feel right leaving in the knowledge that the house isn't tidy and clean and would be pretty miserable to return home to after such a long journey. We have one room that has become the 'put anything in it' room which I also hope to organise today; get everything into a nice boxes and throw out anything that doesn't belong. I should hopefully feel on top of things after that...amongst other jobs


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Just about to do tabata...in the rain :sad:

Tensions are high in the UK-M office due to the stress of running out of time to finish work before leaving. We're both a bit snappy! What a great mood to leave for a honeymoon in! :laugh: I'm sure we'll be very different when we leave though...we'll just accept that nothing can be done!

Ooo, small confession too..I ate quite a bit of chocolate yesterday! Admittedly calorie wise, I was probably fine because I barely ate anything...but I should have just eaten properly instead!

Right...must train legs and eat....


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Right, well I skipped tabata as it's too slippy outside but I did push hard with legs and upped the weight. They're very tired now but that's of course a good sign! Had smoked salmon, asparagus and poached egg afterwards and now about to have some chicken soup.

I can't train on Friday as I'll be fasting and then can't train on Saturday ann Sunday because I'll be travelling. And, I doubt I'll train on Monday because it will be my first day on holiday after a loooong flight. So, I anticipate that the earliest I can get to the gym is Tuesday which means 6 days off! Best I can do is manage my food intake.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Erugghh...woke up at 5.20am and couldn't get back to sleep so feeling a bit sh!t!

Got DOMS in all the right places today; bum and thighs. Just working and finishing packing today. Can't do it tomorrow because we're hosting a birthday party.

Not long now till holiday! Whoop! I'm actually bricking it due to my phobia of travel but I'm trying not to think about it and just stay in the moment.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I appear to be a bit poorly  I've felt really weird all morning and Lorian's just come home to be surprised by how I look! He says I don't look too well!

Meh...hate beng ill. Got to work though...might just apce myself. Eating is proving a challenge at the moment. I need protein for my recovering muscles but I have no appetite.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Katy said:


> I appear to be a bit poorly  I've felt really weird all morning and Lorian's just come home to be surprised by how I look! He says I don't look too well!
> 
> Meh...hate beng ill. Got to work though...might just apce myself. Eating is proving a challenge at the moment. I need protein for my recovering muscles but I have no appetite.


this couldn't be a reaction to the thought of the long journey ahead of you on Saturday could it?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> this couldn't be a reaction to the thought of the long journey ahead of you on Saturday could it?


I doubt it. I'm used to anxiety and don't feel like this usually. I'm just really cold and feel weird  I'm gping to get the work done that needs doing, then have a hot chocolate on the sofa  I'll be alright, I'm just really intolerant of being ill since getting sober! :laugh:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I have been shocking with food! So far I've had a banana at 5.30am, piece of salmon at 8am and small piece of lemon cake that I permitted myself due to feeling sh!t :no:

We have chicken breasts for tonight so I need to summon the motivation to use them for something decent. It's days like this that I really appreciate the psychological benefit of eating proper meals!!

Felt really weird after a made a post in gen con this morning. It was the first time that I've shared in any depth on the main forum what I went through last year...It's really made me think. Alcoholism has been a topic that's been entering my consciousness a lot recently...I just happened to watch two films recently that covered addiction and it seems to be popping up a lot in conversations. It's probaby a good thing as a reminder before I go away...holidays are massive triggers! Many people relapse when on holiday!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there Katy...just diving in to wish you a happy holiday....I know you must be worried in case you come face to face with the drink and stuff...but you have come such a long way Katy, and just have a hundred things going for you at the mo.....try to lay in the warmth of the sun, breathe deep and congratulate yourself on what you have achieved.....it's really a loooong way from where you were isnt' it? I believe in you.....warm sand trickling through your toes, the wish of the waves rolling in...your man by your side....fresh fish? (okay I'm guessing there but ya know that's the way I roll...)..durrrr...

Hey misiss...take care, you can do this...someone quoted something to me once and it stuck with me...i don't know if it's any good to you now but here it is....think of this...

"It's not who is going to help me? it's who is going to stop me?"..........this carries me through sometimes when I feel that I can't get by....I hope maybe it resonates with you?

I can't offer anything else so that is it...x


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Awww, flubster, lovely, supportive post as always 

Thank you 

The issue of alcohol whilst away has occurred to me but I haven't pondered too much on it. The affect of a change of contenxt won't be felt until I'm there. My counsellor did say though, that unlike many, I will be expecting the possiblity...whereas many people don't; it doesn't occur to them that a change of context might make them feel immune. And so when they get there, they think 'oh I can drink' and boom, another relapse. And 2 weeks is a significant time to relapse in! I could do a lot of damage. At the moment I can't do much but wait and face that battle if it happens. But I do keep reminding myself of my desire not to ruin my honeymoon! It would just be tragic. I think I'll be fine....I think. It's going to be a massive test but the biggest thing that has kept me going is wanting children...and that hasn't changed....so that's my incentive still 

xxx


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Sorry for dragging you into that thread Katy :blush: I have just seen how strong you have been and thought the chap could do with some encouragement.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Sorry for dragging you into that thread Katy :blush: I have just seen how strong you have been and thought the chap could do with some encouragement.


Oh no need to apologise!! I was flattered to be thought of. It was a good thing for me to articulate a little about last year. It's just that it was the first time that I've given details about it. I made members on the forum aware when I was planning on going to rehab for 3 months but didn't go into detail about the real truth of my sitution last year. I think that 99% of people who are aware of it don't grasp the reality of the hell I was in. Even friends I've shared it with....I don't think they've really twigged what it's meant...I think they just think I drank too much and now I don't. And I know that people who know Lorian didn't realise quite what he was contending with...I just remember the days when I was in a sleeping bag on the floor of his office, withdrawing whilst he was trying to work and constantly having to monitor the units I was taking, making sure I was ok, checking I was alive!! I can't believe the stress he had handle at that time!!

Anyway, it's probably all really good that I'm thinking about it...a very strong reminder before I go away and put myself in a risky position.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Have a picture of one of my cat's sitting under an acer to distract you:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Katy said:


> Awww, flubster, lovely, supportive post as always
> 
> Thank you
> 
> ...


I can understand the change of context, but I think you will be able to cope because you are aware of the danger and already have had one small episode to shake you from any complacency and feelings of "immunity"

Just concentrate on making sure you both have a wonderful time and gather memories together you can both look back on in the years to come, after all with your busy business lives and the prospect of children on the way, this may be the last time just the two of you are away for many years.

Anyway all said and done I have faith in you... :thumbup1: xx


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Have a picture of one of my cat's sitting under an acer to distract you:
> 
> View attachment 124797


Ha ha, thanks!



Greshie said:


> I can understand the change of context, but I think you will be able to cope because you are aware of the danger and already have had one small episode to shake you from any complacency and feelings of "immunity"
> 
> Just concentrate on making sure you both have a wonderful time and gather memories together you can both look back on in the years to come, after all with your busy business lives and the prospect of children on the way, this may be the last time just the two of you are away for many years.
> 
> Anyway all said and done I have faith in you... :thumbup1: xx


I don't actually feel shaken up enough tbh. But anyway, in other news, just been out into the garden and noticed a nest hanging out a bit from our back wall (I noticed birds nesting there last week). So I searched the floor and found a baby bird, like this:

http://www.pbase.com/image/112748979

I went to pop it back into the nest and was startled by a bird (the mother I presume) flying out...I could then pop the baby back in. I hope it's ok! I'm just hoping it's not actually a case of another bird pushing it out....some birds do that. Like cukoos I think. I'll go take another look in a sec.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Katy said:


> Ha ha, thanks!
> 
> I don't actually feel shaken up enough tbh. But anyway, in other news, just been out into the garden and noticed a nest hanging out a bit from our back wall (I noticed birds nesting there last week). So I searched the floor and found a baby bird, like this:
> 
> ...


Chances are the mother will abandon the baby now its got your scent on it. I have done this several times as birds used to nest in parents garden all the time and always fall out. Every single time i put one back all the baby birds were abandoned.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Chances are the mother will abandon the baby now its got your scent on it. I have done this several times as birds used to nest in parents garden all the time and always fall out. Every single time i put one back all the baby birds were abandoned.


I didn't touch it...I picked it up with a handful of soil underneath it. The mother has returned and all seems ok so far


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Katy said:


> I didn't touch it...I picked it up with a handful of soil underneath it. The mother has returned and all seems ok so far


Phew, good thinking batman. Or was it just lucky that you didnt want to touch the little pink horrible looking thing lol.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Phew, good thinking batman. Or was it just lucky that you didnt want to touch the little pink horrible looking thing lol.


Ha ha...it was a bit ugly!! I wasn't too sure what it was at first and assumed it was dead until I nudged the soil it was on and it started to move! Was good timing though...poor thing is obviously very vulnerable...had I not gone out when I did I doubt it would have lived! I'll keep checking it doesn't fall out again though


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Katy said:


> Ha ha...it was a bit ugly!! I wasn't too sure what it was at first and assumed it was dead until I nudged the soil it was on and it started to move! Was good timing though...poor thing is obviously very vulnerable...had I not gone out when I did I doubt it would have lived! I'll keep checking it doesn't fall out again though


Wouldve died for certain.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Right, well, last day of work!! :bounce: Just a few little things to do, then pack my final bits and bobs, celebrate my mother-in-laws birthday, Game of Thrones finale and then bed! :bounce: ready to head off to the airport tomorrow!!!

I've still got DOMS today in my buttocks...whenever I sit down on the floor my pelvis hurts my bum cheeks! :laugh:

Fasting today and then won't train til Tuesday I think...check out the Maldivian gym


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Mikey81 said:


> Maldives you jammy git!! Is that your honeymoon?


It is indeed  In my defence, this is a totally unique experience for me. I haven't been abroad in 11 years and that was on a last minute economy holiday to Halkidiki. This is a whole new sort of holiday!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Mikey81 said:


> My parents went a few years ago, after the tsunami in Thailand I believe. The pictures made it look amazing. I hope you enjoy it and get some snorkelling done. Apparently the marine life is fantastic


Thank you. Yeah the reefs are fantastic apparently. I'm looking forward all sorts; snorkelling, diving and wind surfing - I used to windsurf with my dad when I was a little girl so Im hoping to pick that up again. I'm also genuinely excited about not having to cook for 2 weeks!!!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Enjoy your honeymoon Katy, am sure you and Lorian will really enjoy the break


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Enjoy your honeymoon Katy, am sure you and Lorian will really enjoy the break


Thank you


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Mikey81 said:


> I'm pretty sure you get a private butler don't you? You won't have to lift a finger


I don't know...I've never been to a place like this! I am aware that tipping is important so we've ensured to take some notes to help the service run smoothly! But certainly all our meals are cooked at a variety of different restaurants and cafes. I am so sick of cooking at the moment. I used to enjoy it but I need a break...can't wait! I must stay good though and not come back 2 stone heavier!! :laugh:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Mikey81 said:


> Ah balls to that woman enjoy yourself. First holiday abroad in 11 years and your honeymoon......er......do what the hell you like lol.


Ha ha...well, whilst it would be nice to indulge, I also don't want to have to deal with the consequences when I get back i.e. more strict diet and training! So I'll be good for my own sake


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hope you both have a fabulous time :thumb: and drag Mr L to the gym with you !


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Have a great time! Windsurfing is easy once you have leart before. I miss it.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Hope you both have a fabulous time :thumb: and drag Mr L to the gym with you !


Thank you 

I have suggested he come with me and his response was 'that desn't sound like a holiday to me!' :laugh:



Suprakill4 said:


> Have a great time! Windsurfing is easy once you have leart before. I miss it.


Thank you  I hope so. I haven't been since I was about 12 but it'll be a great place to pick it up again.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Katy said:


> Thank you
> 
> I have suggested he come with me and his response was 'that desn't sound like a holiday to me!' :laugh:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


>


Ha ha...to be fair, had I not started getting into shape yet, I wouldn't start on holiday. I'd wait till afterwards. But I've already invested in my appearance and so want to keep that up.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Right, just popping on to finish a few bits of urgent UK-M stuff before heading off. (can't belive I'm still wokring!).

All packed though and kitchen etc is all clean and ready for our return  With my anxiety issues I am quite apprehensive but I'm trying to focus on each step at a time. First step is the drive to the station (that's actually the bit I'm most scared about...I have to sit in theb ack of the car being taken by my father-in-law. I have a massive phobia of being cars, let alone with other people :crying: It's genuinely a big problem for me). Then the train and then I can relax at a hotel overnight. Then it's the journey to the airport and then the flight! :scared: But it's alright...I have my man to look after me.

I can't promise not to annoy people with continuedd posting over the next 2 weeks! Knowing me I won't be able to resist my usual 'dear diary' type posts in here but hey, it's my journal and it'll help me to stay focussed on still training and eating well 

xxx


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Have a great time Katy. I genuinely hope you don't have any anxiety issues. Relax and enjoy


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

have a great time don't forget to take some piccies to make us all jealous of the weather


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

Amazing results. Well done. This will be very inspirational for alot of girls.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

slunkeh said:


> Amazing results. Well done. This will be very inspirational for alot of girls.


Aww, thank you


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Mikey81 said:


> Glad to hear you've done the age old tradition of cleaning for the burglars before your hols lol


Haha. Its so its nice for when we get home at midnight. Also, we've asked our neighbours to watch films and TV at ours to keep our cats company, so I wanted the place to be nice for them  oh I miss my cats already!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I forgot to mention that the baby bird I rescued, died. I found it dead on the floor...I think it was kicked out of the nest


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Mikey81 said:


> Oh my god!!! You've asked you neighbours to watch TV with your cats!!
> 
> Erm words fail me. I've get people taking people's mail in etc but watching TV with the cats........what's all that about? Haha


They're my in-laws (lorians parents)! And my cats need company


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ah sorry, didn't realise you were off today!!! Should have bothered someone else...x


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Katy said:


> I'm finally at a stage where I can have a journal devoted to obtaining the desired physique for a lingerie photoshoot that will actually materialise!
> 
> Assuming that the prototypes for my first lingerie range are as I want them (they're currently being made), I will be modelling them within the next 2-3 months.
> 
> ...


The dials on your microwave are on the left side? How odd, they are almost always to the right!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> The dials on your microwave are on the left side? How odd, they are almost always to the right!


I believe it's called a mirror


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I believe it's called a mirror


Fml :death:


----------



## Duckbill (May 29, 2013)

not being funny but i mite start the KATYfitness and diet routine  to lose the rest of my fat, as its tried and tested 

amazing katy ,


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Duckbill said:


> not being funny but i mite start the KATYfitness and diet routine  to lose the rest of my fat, as its tried and tested
> 
> amazing katy ,


Haha, thank you. My diet and routine has changed over the past 9 months. I'm not sure how effective my new one is yet...only started it a month ago.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Right, spent the night at Heathrow. Had an amazing dinner last night! And a free congratulatory dessert....we must milk this honeymoon business for all its worth  about to indulge in breakfast and then onto the big scary plane we go!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Hello from the Maldives!

Just thought I'd pop in for a journal update. I have not trained once and up until this morning iv eaten what I want!

The journey here was, tbh, horrible! Both of us were thinking 'is this going to be worth it?'. But now we're here its amazing. Yesterday was our first proper day....we saw an amazing bat with 1m long wing span and whilst snorkelling I saw loads of amazing fish!

The breakfast here is just a greedy persons dream! Yesterday I had my new favourite fruit - mangostine, an amazingly light cheese omelette and a cinnamon and banana muffin! Today though I'm being good and skipping the carbs  the gm looks great so I'll be starting that tomorrow.

Poor Lorian has caught a cold! So feels a bit sh!t and had no sleep.

We're due a thunderstorm soon which could be fun!

Anyway, I best get sunbathing


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good to hear you arrived safely and are already enjoying the experiences. I'd have thought there would be plenty of fish and fresh fruit to eat which should keep you trim!

Hope L gets over his cold quickly otherwise it'll be a bit miserable for him, might be a bug he caught on the flight ...

Enjoy the sunbathing !


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Eurghh, we're both ill. Despite the beautiful beach and sea outside we're hiding in bed under the duvets feeling awful  no gym for me today!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Katy said:


> Eurghh, we're both ill. Despite the beautiful beach and sea outside we're hiding in bed under the duvets feeling awful  no gym for me today!


Sounds plop! Hopefully it passes soon


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Wishing you both a speedy recovery Katy!

If it persists, get yourself to a local pharmacy.

In Thailand, activated charcoal and Disento cleared up my severe stomach upset within a day. And when I say severe I mean stomach like a 5 month pregnant woman and seeping diarrhea lol.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

digitalis said:


> Wishing you both a speedy recovery Katy!
> 
> If it persists, get yourself to a local pharmacy.
> 
> In Thailand, activated charcoal and Disento cleared up my severe stomach upset within a day. And when I say severe I mean stomach like a 5 month pregnant woman and seeping diarrhea lol.


Thanks for the tip  its just a really bad cold...my neck is stiff, really sore throat and headache. Lorians starting to feel better so I guess I will too in a few days.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Katy said:


> Thanks for the tip  its just a really bad cold...my neck is stiff, really sore throat and headache. Lorians starting to feel better so I guess I will too in a few days.


Ahhh I thought you had stomach upsets, not to worry you'll be right as rain soon! :beer:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

How frustrating ... hope you both feel better soon ! x


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Would love to go to the Maldives, did you have to take one of those little land on water planes to get there?

Sorry to hear you are both suffering, hopefully a few days with you feet up will do the world of good.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Jimboi said:


> Would love to go to the Maldives, did you have to take one of those little land on water planes to get there?
> 
> Sorry to hear you are both suffering, hopefully a few days with you feet up will do the world of good.


You mean a sea plane yeah? We did indeed. To be honest though, my experience of it was significantly dampened by extreme fatigue and dehydration! It wasn't the most enjoyable 20 hours!

I'm hoping iv fought this virus faster than Lorian, so hopefully today we can get back to honeymooning! If I am better then I'll go to the gym tomorrow....being ill just spurs me on when my health returns!

Today I'm going to start eating clean again. Whilst its been fun enjoying all sorts of food, it does make me feel generally a bit sh!t...makes me sleep less well, makes my tummy churny and causes my body to hold water...so its just not worth it!

Booking scuba diving today...the coral and tropical fish iv seen so far have been the highlight, so diving must just be amazing!

We have a storm at the moment, so no sun bathing for a while!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I feel better! Woohoo! As does Lorian. Thank goodness we booked 2 weeks otherwise it would have been a pretty sh!t break!

I've needed to feel in control again (which I lost with diet and health this week) so I tidied our villa today, done my laundry and had a proper breakfast: two tiny bananas (they're tiny here), a watermelon juice and a vegetable omelette. I feel so much better for it! Definitely gym tomorrow 

We're booking a sunset cruise for tomorrow night where we get to see dolphins and I'm also booking my scuba diving course  yay! Think I'll do some snorkelling too....the fish are amazing!

I'm so glad to finally be able to have the holiday we wanted! Just a shame it's overcast.


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Katy said:


> You mean a sea plane yeah? We did indeed.


Yer that's it was struggling to know what they were called. Lil

Fair play for planning on eating clean and going to the gym whilst on holiday, that's dedicated.

Glad to hear you are both feeling better and you can enjoy the rest of your honeymoon.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I'm going to have a lot of work to do when I get back...I've noticeably gained weight and just don't seem to gain discipline when on holiday! I know that's what holidays are about so I'm trying not to beat myself up about it. I just get a bit miserable when I feel fat and I'm not looking forward to trying on my usual clothes when home...I know they'll be tight!!!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Don't worry about the spare tire, will be gone in no time. 

Glad you are having a good time anyway. Personally I wouldn't even bother with the gym on holiday but I guess if you ain't boozin its different. Anyways hope you catch some rays and enjoy the rest of your trip


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Something that I'm very curious about on our holiday is that last night, during our dinner, our butler interrupted to give us a letter that he was instructed to hand deliver. It was an invite from the general manager for a cocktail party. Someone is to pick us up and take us to his villa. We thought this must be an invite that everyone gets, but we calculated that there's way too many guests for that.

We asked our butler if this is normal...if everyone gets an invite and he said 'no'. He has no idea what it's about but asked if surely its a good thing?

We're quite bemused! The only thing we can think of is that during a sunset cruise, I joined in and danced with the guys entertaining...perhaps the manager thinks we'd make fun guests?


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Most probably a swingers party. Enjoy :thumb:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Jimboi said:


> Most probably a swingers party. Enjoy :thumb:


Do you know...I literally just said that to Lorian! A German couple, who know the manager took a keen interest in us the other night after the cruise and Lorian and I did initially think 'are they swingers and liked what they saw on the boat'? They,knowing the manager, might have suggested us! :laugh:

I'm sure that's not it, but you never know!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Jimboi said:


> Most probably a swingers party. Enjoy :thumb:


Thats exactly what I was thinking! All joking aside. Car keys in a bowl job!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Well, in 2 hours we're being collected to go to the managers private villa. I actually don't want to go...for some reason I'm really anxious about it! Its evidently quite formal because we were asked to hand over outfits if they needed to be pressed for tonight. If been feeling quite down today...perhaps due to hormones but also I'm homesick! And with my anxiety disorder I am very much out of my comfort zone anyway, without this cryptic and peculiar invite!


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Katy said:


> Well, in 2 hours we're being collected to go to the managers private villa. I actually don't want to go...for some reason I'm really anxious about it! Its evidently quite formal because we were asked to hand over outfits if they needed to be pressed for tonight. If been feeling quite down today...perhaps due to hormones but also I'm homesick! And with my anxiety disorder I am very much out of my comfort zone anyway, without this cryptic and peculiar invite!


Sure it will just be cocktails on a yacht doubt it would be anything seedy. Sure you will have a great time. Although can imagine its quite awkward as you probably feel obliged to go, bit like when my mum invites me and all the family for xmas. Dont really want to go but know would be worse if you didnt.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Jimboi said:


> Sure it will just be cocktails on a yacht doubt it would be anything seedy. Sure you will have a great time. Although can imagine its quite awkward as you probably feel obliged to go, bit like when my mum invites me and all the family for xmas. Dont really want to go but know would be worse if you didnt.


Its very odd....because he manages the island it feels like a privilege that I shouldn't snub. But in reality, he's just some manager!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Hmmm, well, we went to the managers villa. It was a party for a select few. At first, it was lovely....free drinks and food and nice conversation. Lots of laughing etc. Until I found myself in a conversation with a 'friend' and the manager. It started with my 'friend' saying to the manager 'I can't believe you invited those people' and he said 'I know, they're disgusting'. As they continued saying how 'vile' these people were I realised they were talking about a gay couple. The manager and this woman said such horrible and homophobic things that out of pure instinct I stormed off in disgust and announced in front of everyone 'Lorian we are leaving'. I then ran!

Poor Lorian thought that I'd been attacked!

I was just so horribly shocked that firstly, these 'normal' people were so vile but secondly, that the manager would be so openly homophobic! Big risk and I will certainly announce it on trip advisor!

I later talked with a staff member, sharing my disgust and it transpired that staff are very unhappy here but have no choice. This poor man said 'what would you have me do? I must support my family'. He genuinely was scared that a staff member would see what he was saying....he refused to sit down or be 'equals' to me in case he was seen.

Just a horrible night with unpleasant truths about islands in the Maldives.


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

Liberate the island !!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Well, I'm spending our last day in bed! Been up since 5am throwing up  on the plus side, I am able to eat again.

We had a surprise letter under our door from the couple who upset me with homophobic remarks along with a bottle of champagne in ice. I think that might have been an apology.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Katy said:


> Well, I'm spending our last day in bed! Been up since 5am throwing up  on the plus side, I am able to eat again.
> 
> We had a surprise letter under our door from the couple who upset me with homophobic remarks along with a bottle of champagne in ice. I think that might have been an apology.


Throw up in the bucket and send it straight back!!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I am finally home and now have to embark on a massive work catch up.

On Saturday I became very unwell and couldn't get out of bed until about 3pm. On the plus side, after the party at the private villa I had managed to convince the accomodation manager to upgrade us to a water villa for our last night. So on Saturday he called up to say that it was ready. So although I felt utterly sh!t it was lovely to have that upgrade; it was a much bigger villa and I had no idea how amazing the sea life was in that area. We saw two rays and about 50 different species of tropical fish and a very very scary eel thing that made me scream! :laugh:

I had hoped that I would recover fully for the 30 hour journey home but I hadn't. At one point Lorian had to hold me up whilst we walked to the terminal. The journey really was awful...I was too exhausted to even cry about it.

The plan was to work yesterday but with the jet lag and both of us exhausted from illness we just sat on the sofa most of the day and ate! Our cats haven't left out side since we've returned. They've really missed human contact.

We're working today but we both feel quite hazy in the head.

I'm focussing on decent food again with lots and lots of veggies!! We were deprived of veggies on holiday...I had to cotninually ask for extra vegetables and salad.

I'm not as fat as thought I was. I am convinced that I had a chemical pregnancy whilst away which resulted in me looking significantly puffier for about 11 days. As soon as that passed I literally lost size overnight. Lorian couldn't believe how lean I suddenly was. At least it wasn't genuine weight gain! I therefore don't have that much work to do now home. I think that with a strict diet and exercise I can get back to where I was within about 2 weeks. I'll start training either tomorrow or Friday...when I finally feel normal again.

Right, time to answer hundreds of emails and PM's!!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I hesitate to ask but erm overall did you enjoy your honeymoon ?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Can you give @Lorian a poke up the bum in regards to MA requests please :lol:

Hope you had a good time overall on your honeymoon, and good to see you back and looking positive about your progress


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> I hesitate to ask but erm overall did you enjoy your honeymoon ?


Ha ha...erm...aspects of it were enjoyable e.g. I really enjoyed the sunset cruise; playing the drums and dancing with the locals on their boat and seeing the dolphins. Even the fishing was fun due to being caught in a storm. I enjoyed scuba diving and the amazing wildlife. But in terms of enjoyment, that was all.

Considering the horrendous travelling, illness, horrible general manager, the rediculous expense etc it may not have been worth it for those experiences!

We had two big arguments as well :laugh: On the plus side, we did discover that we enjoy playing squah together so we're taking that up here. And as a result of having so much time to think I came to quite a few revelations about myself, our relationship and what I want for the future. I actually decided to write a book as a result of the holiday. Also, Lorian and I are closer and stronger as a result of this so that has to be good. We also learnt that we don't like being away from home for so long and that the typical paradise island is not for us. Others may not relate to this but once I'd seen the beautiful white sandy beach and blue ocean, and taken in this view, it was a bit boring to look at!! Especially for two weeks :laugh:

It's just not my sort of holiday. I really did think that I would enjoy just lazing on the beach on a tropical island but instead I felt stranded!  I was a bit bored, I missed home, and I disliked constantly being attended to by the staff; I disliked the inequality and almost being treated like an invalid...as though I couldn't even carrying my plate 5 feet to the table. I know people pay good money to have staff do everything for them...but I'm not comfortable with it.

I have always wanted to go on holiday to a tropical island so at least I've done it now, and know I don't like it! :laugh:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Can you give @Lorian a poke up the bum in regards to MA requests please :lol:
> 
> Hope you had a good time overall on your honeymoon, and good to see you back and looking positive about your progress


In all honesty, with the hundreds of emails he has to deal with today, I can't see him processing MA requests just yet. I'll remind him though.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Katy said:


> In all honesty, with the hundreds of emails he has to deal with today, I can't see him processing MA requests just yet. I'll remind him though.


Not a problem, just give him a poke up the bum anyway for fun and to see the look on his face :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

You know, that's exactly what puts me off these 'paradise' holidays....and thast rude couple and the manager  I'd just be embarrassed by all the attention!!

Urgh at the illness...food poisoning or pregnancy?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Beklet said:


> You know, that's exactly what puts me off these 'paradise' holidays....and thast rude couple and the manager  I'd just be embarrassed by all the attention!!
> 
> Urgh at the illness...food poisoning or pregnancy?


I was a little embarassed by my stroming out from the party but then considering the whole situation...out of me and the homophobic bunch, they have more to feel embarassed about. And I think they know that considering the bottle of champagne they sent us.

If you're anything like me (and I think you are in many ways) then these 'paradise' holidays are not really paradise!!

I think I had a chemical pregnancy. In fact I'm certain. But I was then ill after that failed which Lorian then caught a day later....so that must have been a virus of some sort.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Katy said:


> Ha ha...erm...aspects of it were enjoyable e.g. I really enjoyed the sunset cruise; playing the drums and dancing with the locals on their boat and seeing the dolphins. Even the fishing was fun due to being caught in a storm. I enjoyed scuba diving and the amazing wildlife. But in terms of enjoyment, that was all.
> 
> Considering the horrendous travelling, illness, horrible general manager, the rediculous expense etc it may not have been worth it for those experiences!
> 
> ...


You aren't the only one, it wouldn't be my ideal holiday either ... I hate lying on the beach, hate having everything done for me, and actually also dislike the heat, a week away is about enough for me, and to be honest there are so many really nice places nearer home.

Still at least you have come away with some positive experiences .... who thrashed who at squash btw ? :laugh:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> You aren't the only one, it wouldn't be my ideal holiday either ... I hate lying on the beach, hate having everything done for me, and actually also dislike the heat, a week away is about enough for me, and to be honest there are so many really nice places nearer home.
> 
> Still at least you have come away with some positive experiences .... who thrashed who at squash btw ? :laugh:


We were pretty even with squash. Although I made the most improvement IMO. I'm sure Lorian will disagree but I reakon I'll get better than him


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Katy said:


> Others may not relate to this but once I'd seen the beautiful white sandy beach and blue ocean, and taken in this view, it was a bit boring to look at!! Especially for two weeks :laugh:


Can totally relate to this, I've recently seen the seven wonders of the world via google earth and have absolutely no intention of going to any! TBH they all look abit cr4p. Same with beaches you see one stretch of sand and sea you've basically seen them all. I'm quite happy at home, where I know where all the shops are, can eat what I want, do whatever and don't have to deal with crowds of people travelling, but the misses loves going on holiday so I guess I better get used to it.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Katy said:


> We were pretty even with squash. Although I made the most improvement IMO. I'm sure Lorian will disagree but I reakon I'll get better than him


That's because you are fitter than he is ... tell him if he wants to continually beat you at Squash he'll need to do the Tabata with you 

@Jimboi One of my dreams was to visit the pyramids ... biggest let down ever when I did eventually get to see them ( as was the Valley of the Kings) ... but the Cairo Museum and the Temple at Karnak ... different story!


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Greshie said:


> That's because you are fitter than he is ... tell him if you wants to continually beat you at Squash he'll need to do the Tabata with you
> 
> @http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member.php?u=71182" target="_blank">Jimboi</a> One of my dreams was to visit the pyramids ... biggest let down ever when I did eventually get to see them ( as was the Valley of the Kings) ... but the Cairo Museum and the Temple at Karnak ... different story!


Have you seen that episode of an Idiot abroad where Karl visits the pyramids, with all the rubbish flying about :lol: That was enough to put me off.






Anyway glad your back Katy and there you had some good moments, time to get on with married life now!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Jimboi said:


> Can totally relate to this, I've recently seen the seven wonders of the world via google earth and have absolutely no intention of going to any! TBH they all look abit cr4p. Same with beaches you see one stretch of sand and sea you've basically seen them all. I'm quite happy at home, where I know where all the shops are, can eat what I want, do whatever and don't have to deal with crowds of people travelling, but the misses loves going on holiday so I guess I better get used to it.


Yeah I prefer the beauty of where I live; rolling hills that change witn the seasons and farming. I love my garden and my involement with it's changing apperance. It was a joy to return and see how much the plants I planted earlier have matured.

We've decided that we prefer to go away for about 2 nights to a nice British hotel. This will be what we do from now on in order to relax. We're lucky though that we both feel the same about holidays!



Greshie said:


> That's because you are fitter than he is ... tell him if you wants to continually beat you at Squash he'll need to do the Tabata with you
> 
> @Jimboi One of my dreams was to visit the pyramids ... biggest let down ever when I did eventually get to see them ( as was the Valley of the Kings) ... but the Cairo Museum and the Temple at Karnak ... different story!


He did say on holiday that when we get back he wants to be more consistent with his exercise. My only apprehension with that though is that he said that when not in the midst of stressful work...in reality, when working, he may feel differently.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hmmm yes what's decided on a relaxing holiday soon dissipates on the return to reality ..... perhaps get up an hour earlier ? (says he who rarely gets up before 8am lol )


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Hmmm yes what's decided on a relaxing holiday soon dissipates on the return to reality ..... perhaps get up an hour earlier ? (says he who rarely gets up before 8am lol )


I think it's more complicated than just getting up earlier...it's psychologial. IMO, all psychological change has to come from the individual...I'm sure in time he'll work on his own psychology to establish a way to consistently exercise


----------



## Nano (Jun 10, 2013)

sounds like it you would be better off with a week in Ibiza


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Nano said:


> sounds like it you would be better off with a week in Ibiza


I think we'd have been better off going to a nice British hotel for just a few nights...purely to relax and indulge. But, it was an experience and I'm glad I had it.


----------



## Nano (Jun 10, 2013)

Katy said:


> I think we'd have been better off going to a nice British hotel for just a few nights...purely to relax and indulge. But, it was an experience and I'm glad I had it.


Depends if you like sun or not lol


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Nano said:


> Depends if you like sun or not lol


Ha ha...well yes, I do. But perhaps not enough. We may in the future have shorter holidays at closer locations e.g. Spain


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Katy said:


> Ha ha...well yes, I do. But perhaps not enough. We may in the future have shorter holidays at closer locations e.g. Spain


Sorry Katy can't be bothered trolling back through posts but where did you go..?

I mean I have been carribean few times but never seem to get bad management...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Slater8486 said:


> Sorry Katy can't be bothered trolling back through posts but where did you go..?
> 
> I mean I have been carribean few times but never seem to get bad management...


We went to Kanuhura (Maldives). I have no complaints about the management; the resort runs very smoothly with fab food and they take care of everything. That wasn't a probem.


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh sorry just scanned over the thread and saw something about complaint management, never been maldives and not that I wouldn't like to go think I just like some where that is a bit more active. Next time you should try Cancun if you haven't already been..?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Slater8486 said:


> Oh sorry just scanned over the thread and saw something about complaint management, never been maldives and not that I wouldn't like to go think I just like some where that is a bit more active. Next time you should try Cancun if you haven't already been..?


I've hardly travelled anywhere so definately not Cancun  I had always wanted to go to the Maldives and I'm glad I did. It's just a shame that the idea of it was better than the reality.

Despite only being a small island there was lots to do but I wanted to windsurf only to find that after setting up a new watersports centre their windsurfing gear hadn't arrived yet  Also, we just couldn't afford to do everything.


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

One thing I know about the Maldives is the water is beautiful but the snorkelling there is suppose to be fantastic too, did you get chance to do that..? As I heard there are baby sharks which I reckon would be cool to see.

I have swam with the biggest shark in the ocean but that was a bit scary!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Slater8486 said:


> One thing I know about the Maldives is the water is beautiful but the snorkelling there is suppose to be fantastic too, did you get chance to do that..? As I heard there are baby sharks which I reckon would be cool to see.
> 
> I have swam with the biggest shark in the ocean but that was a bit scary!


The water and sea life is amazing yes!!! I went scuba diving and snokelling. I actually saw more just snorkelling because the scuba diving was an intro so didn't get to see anything that I couldn't see from snorkelling anyway.

We saw two baby sharks, 2 rays, some weird metallic squid things, about 50 species of tropial fish and a freaky eel thing that made me sream through my snorkelling tube thingy!! :laugh:

After seeing the ray from above the water I wanted to get in and see it underwater...but when that happend and I saw this huge ray swim past me I screamed and quickly swam off! :laugh: I didn't know if it was a sting ray or not and being in the same water as it scared me too much!! Looking at images online I think it might have been given the appearance of its tail.


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

I have trouble reading any of this thread with your avi up @Katy :w00t: :rolleye: :wub:


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Katy said:


> The water and sea life is amazing yes!!! I went scuba diving and snokelling. I actually saw more just snorkelling because the scuba diving was an intro so didn't get to see anything that I couldn't see from snorkelling anyway.
> 
> We saw two baby sharks, 2 rays, some weird metallic squid things, about 50 species of tropial fish and a freaky eel thing that made me sream through my snorkelling tube thingy!! :laugh:
> 
> After seeing the ray from above the water I wanted to get in and see it underwater...but when that happend and I saw this huge ray swim past me I screamed and quickly swam off! :laugh: I didn't know if it was a sting ray or not and being in the same water as it scared me too much!! Looking at images online I think it might have been given the appearance of its tail.


That sounds amazing, one thing I do love is to snokell! When we were in Jamacia we got to see a ton a rays but only small they were, I'd say the size of a large serving plate but we were lucky enough to see a manteray which they are huge! We saw some sea snakes too, yep they are freaky!! watching them bury themselves into the sand.

My mate actually got stung by a ray going in the water at night as they come close to shore when the sun goes in, took a small chunk out of his foot near his big toe. Ouch! very drunk though so he didn't feel it on the night.

We were quite lucky also that we got to see sea turles, if you get the chance to go mexico by the sounds of it you'd like the swimming with whale sharks! And they were bigger then the boats we were in! My Dad nearly lost his false teeth when he saw it lol!


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh really want to book a holiday now!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Slater8486 said:


> That sounds amazing, one thing I do love is to snokell! When we were in Jamacia we got to see a ton a rays but only small they were, I'd say the size of a large serving plate but we were lucky enough to see a manteray which they are huge! We saw some sea snakes too, yep they are freaky!! watching them bury themselves into the sand.
> 
> My mate actually got stung by a ray going in the water at night as they come close to shore when the sun goes in, took a small chunk out of his foot near his big toe. Ouch! very drunk though so he didn't feel it on the night.
> 
> We were quite lucky also that we got to see sea turles, if you get the chance to go mexico by the sounds of it you'd like the swimming with whale sharks! And they were bigger then the boats we were in! My Dad nearly lost his false teeth when he saw it lol!


Had I done the the next level of scuba diving I'd have seen sea turtles but we coudn't afford the course.

The ray was pretty big! And although they are supposedly shy and only sting if threatened, I just didnn't want to risk it. My instinct kicked in.

I would love to swim alongside a whale shark!! But I bet their size would scare the sh!t out of me!!


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Katy said:


> Had I done the the next level of scuba diving I'd have seen sea turtles but we coudn't afford the course.
> 
> The ray was pretty big! And although they are supposedly shy and only sting if threatened, I just didnn't want to risk it. My instinct kicked in.
> 
> I would love to swim alongside a whale shark!! But I bet their size would scare the sh!t out of me!!


Well those whale sharks were pretty dam big and speaking to the Mexican on the boat one of his first drops in to the water he looked under with his snorkell to see the whale shark coming straight at him with its mouth open which probally spans 2 meters from top to bottom so he thought he was just going to be swollowed with the krill but he said they just know so it dived perfectly below him and then back up. He told us it was incrediable.

When we did see the turles it was swimming with them but on top of the water just swimming with their heads up and shells out but was still pretty cool to see. I still haven't done scuba myself, all my adventures were using snorkell and mask flippers but still very good!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Slater8486 said:


> Well those whale sharks were pretty dam big and speaking to the Mexican on the boat one of his first drops in to the water he looked under with his snorkell to see the whale shark coming straight at him with its mouth open which probally spans 2 meters from top to bottom so he thought he was just going to be swollowed with the krill but he said they just know so it dived perfectly below him and then back up. He told us it was incrediable.
> 
> When we did see the turles it was swimming with them but on top of the water just swimming with their heads up and shells out but was still pretty cool to see. I still haven't done scuba myself, all my adventures were using snorkell and mask flippers but still very good!


That's all that was needed where I went...saw amazing things


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

When I went on a try-dive in Tenerife, had a turtle hit me in the mask with its flipper as it swam past me. Proper mental! Will see if I can find the pictures when I get home.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

OMG I'm ill again!! mg: Anyone would think I have the immunity of a newborn! Started to get a tingling feeling in my thorat last night and knew it was that all too familiar sign of a cold brewing  Woke up today feeling hot and cold, sore throat and runny nose. These sysptoms I can cope with fine but I always fear a cough when I get a cold....hate them!!!

I'm not going to train until I feel utterly clear of all these annoying illnesses. Need to fully recover! But diet will be good  I confess to having not been too strict yesterday. I was still feeling quite emotional and needed some comfort. But today I don't feel like I need to force myself to eat healthily...it feels more like a natural need. I'm writing up a weeks meal plan today to ensure that there is always something to eat (lately I just haven't been planning resulting in pretty lazy meals).

I think I'm starting to settle back into home and work and thankfully the weekend isn't far away


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Hope you feel better soon Katy, probably caught the cold on the plane.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Hope you feel better soon Katy, probably caught the cold on the plane.


Thank you  I'm sure I did...somewhere either on the various planes or incredibly busy airports.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Katy said:


> Thank you  I'm sure I did...somewhere either on the various planes or incredibly busy airports.


recirculating air on planes most likely !

Hope you feel better soon x :thumbup1:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> recirculating air on planes most likely !
> 
> Hope you feel better soon x :thumbup1:


Thanks. I'm still ok to work but once I've met a couple of deadlines I'm stopping and just going to rest. Lorian has given me permission! :laugh:


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Sounds like you need a few duvet days and a good dose of vitamins, your probably exhausted from all the travelling. Take a few vitamin c's and d's and get some rest.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Jimboi said:


> Sounds like you need a few duvet days and a good dose of vitamins, your probably exhausted from all the travelling. Take a few vitamin c's and d's and get some rest.


I think it's a combination of stress, fatigue, poor diet and encountering hunderds of people.

I am ensuring I get my vitamins, EFA's, protein and lots of veggies 

Finding it so hard to get my brain into gear for work at the moment! Looking forward to the sofa in a bit!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Meh...well I didn't get to take a sick day  work just got in the way. I did manage however to motivate myself to create a decent health lunch of roast chicken thighs and roast med veg. But I did also eat two chocllates to cheer me up!

My cold is developing into a tickly cough which I hate!

Anyway, I will now be relaxing...going to watch a video of our wedding that we were sent by a guest whilst on our honeymoon and then tonight Lorian has sorted a nice film for us to watch  Just wish my head would stop throbbing! :cursing:

Definately no exercise tomorrow! Must get better.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Enjoy your evening ... and nothing wrong with a bit of comfort food every now and again :thumbup1:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Still ill and a bit glum  As anticipated my sleep was disturbed by a tickly throat and cough and then Lorian's snoring was the last straw so had to get up. I had hoped to have a half day today but the work is building up 

I've also been aware that I've been quite down the past month and trying to figure out why. I was talking about it with Lorian this morning and we think that it might be something to do with work...either the work I do or the environment in which I work (it's a very gloomy room) and being the wonderful husband he is, he too wanted to get to the bottom of it saying 'your happiness is more important than work'. He suggested we move my office to another room but we're potentially making some big changes this year where we could potentially either buy the house we're in (freeing us up to change the interior to our needs) or buy somewhere else. Therefore, making changes now doesn't make much sense when we don't what our future is.

I think that as we can't make permentnant decisions now I might purchase a SAD lamp for my office to see if that helps and we've both agreed that I will try to take more time away from work to get a little balance in my life.

On a compeltely different and slightly comical note, this morning as I decided to get out of my bed my little cat had decided to jump onto the bed...she met my feet in mid air! Poor cat...must have thought I kicked her mid air for no reason!


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Katy said:


> Still ill and a bit glum  As anticipated my sleep was disturbed by a tickly throat and cough and then Lorian's snoring was the last straw so had to get up. I had hoped to have a half day today but the work is building up
> 
> I've also been aware that I've been quite down the past month and trying to figure out why. I was talking about it with Lorian this morning and we think that it might be something to do with work...either the work I do or the environment in which I work (it's a very gloomy room) and being the wonderful husband he is, he too wanted to get to the bottom of it saying 'your happiness is more important than work'. He suggested we move my office to another room but we're potentially making some big changes this year where we could potentially either buy the house we're in (freeing us up to change the interior to our needs) or buy somewhere else. Therefore, making changes now doesn't make much sense when we don't what our future is.
> 
> ...


Aww poor cat lol, I have two and each morning when I come down to feed them they are constantly under my feet and everynow and again I stand on one of their paws. Feel so bad as it must hurt them loads but they shouldn't try and circle my legs!!

Katy, what do you do for work..?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Slater8486 said:


> Aww poor cat lol, I have two and each morning when I come down to feed them they are constantly under my feet and everynow and again I stand on one of their paws. Feel so bad as it must hurt them loads but they shouldn't try and circle my legs!!
> 
> Katy, what do you do for work..?


Our cats are awful for getting in the way! We rarely step on them...we just trip up trying to avoid them as they cut right across where we're walking. They are utterly oblivious to what's going on around them!! I do worry about that actually!

I have a number of jobs. Technically I am a Web Developer, Administrative Assistant (actually, I am now a share holder) and Company Director 

Basically, I am a web developer for my husbands company, I carry out the admin for this forum (managing members accounts, forum issues and also working with our sponsors) and I am the director of my own lingerie company that is still under development  It's all done from my office at home and my time is just divided between these different roles


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Katy said:
 

> Our cats are awful for getting in the way! We rarely step on them...we just trip up trying to avoid them as they cut right across where we're walking. They are utterly oblivious to what's going on around them!! I do worry about that actually!
> 
> I have a number of jobs. Technically I am a Web Developer, Administrative Assistant (actually, I am now a share holder) and Company Director
> 
> Basically, I am a web developer for my husbands company, I carry out the admin for this forum (managing members accounts, forum issues and also working with our sponsors) and I am the director of my own lingerie company that is still under development  It's all done from my office at home and my time is just divided between these different roles


So which one is it that is getting you down (offices like) as home one would seem to be okay. I know what you mean though as am in a office all day and sometimes feel like am going to explode!

You sound busy being between three jobs though, that must a been tuff alone.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Slater8486 said:


> So which one is it that is getting you down (offices like) as home one would seem to be okay. I know what you mean though as am in a office all day and sometimes feel like am going to explode!
> 
> You sound busy being between three jobs though, that must a been tuff alone.


I work from the same office for everything. In terms of which job... I don't know! To be honest, all three jobs give me a nice mix...the web work for the most part is nice and straight forward (given that code is logical) but it can get boring and I don't like working for my husband, the lingerie company offers me a challenge and allows me to make my own decisions as I am the boss (a nice contrast to web work) and the UK-M stuff is just something extra however, it is frustrating because again, final decisions are my husbands which can be very frustrating!

But overall, I'm lucky with what I do. I do miss psychology (my previous area of work) but have already decided to take up the study of forensic psychology once my company is up and running and in the meantime I'm reading forensic psychology books.

Working from home can be nice in terms of freedom but it means that I live where I work, and I'm in the most depressing room of the house. I also have no coworkers! Which, considering I'm a very sociable person, probably isn't massively healthy.

Thank you for your interest by the way


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Katy said:


> I work from the same office for everything. In terms of which job... I don't know! To be honest, all three jobs give me a nice mix...the web work for the most part is nice and straight forward (given that code is logical) but it can get boring and I don't like working for my husband, the lingerie company offers me a challenge and allows me to make my own decisions as I am the boss (a nice contrast to web work) and the UK-M stuff is just something extra however, it is frustrating because again, final decisions are my husbands which can be very frustrating!
> 
> But overall, I'm lucky with what I do. I do miss psychology (my previous area of work) but have already decided to take up the study of forensic psychology once my company is up and running and in the meantime I'm reading forensic psychology books.
> 
> ...


No that's cool, 

Psychology sounds cool and especially forensic psychology but I bet it is fair bit of reading if you do want to peruse it as a profession :wacko: . I love reading stuff to do with body patterns though of psychology i.e stood with someone and you cross your arms to see them mimic you and so on.. If you've ever seen that Lie to me series there is a lot on there to do with that sort of psychology which is interesting as they show real life pictures of politicians and so on.

What is it then lingerie website or you own a shop as it seem you must be juggling quite a bit, you guys gotta work weekends too...?

Yeah the working alone I could imagine could get quite boring feeling the need for a blow out with conversation! you'll have to tap your neighbours up for a chat ha! Hey but if you know it is the most depressing room of the house you need to change it. Smallest things to make my day more pleasant, sounds silly but I have green forests backgrounds on my monitor as my office is like a dungeon, tiny windows and my boss forever whistling which drives me mad! some days I just have to tell him PLEASE no more!!

Just a quick question does your husband own this site or at least main share holder for it..?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I think a SAD lamp for your office is a very good idea, there is nothing worse than spending the day in gloom, especially if you have no reason to move around to other rooms ... of course after 20 minutes working at a screen YOU SHOULD have a break and move around... no? No neither did I when I worked from home in my old house, I would get so engrossed in a project a couple of hours later I would suddenly surface wanting the loo or a brew or something and wonder why I felt like face planting onto the keyboard... Occasionally I used to take my laptop and work on the kitchen table, especially in summer when I could open the french doors to the garden ...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Slater8486 said:


> No that's cool,
> 
> Psychology sounds cool and especially forensic psychology but I bet it is fair bit of reading if you do want to peruse it as a profession :wacko: . I love reading stuff to do with body patterns though of psychology i.e stood with someone and you cross your arms to see them mimic you and so on.. If you've ever seen that Lie to me series there is a lot on there to do with that sort of psychology which is interesting as they show real life pictures of politicians and so on.
> 
> ...


Psychology is my passion and is where I excell. My favourite areas are clinical, cognitive and forensic psychology. I initially almost did a masters in cognitive psychology and explored it (meeting with professors in London). In the end I settled on clincial (for the sake of my financial future) and did incredibly well to gain the most sought after job that anyone aspiring to get onto the doctorate wants. But after 6 months, I realised that it wasn't doable with my health problems (I won't detail those here). It was then that I stepped out of psychology and trained as a web developer. But, my love for psychology is still there. At the moment, due to health problems, I couldn't have a career in forensic psychology (unless it was purely academic but I like applying it...working with people) so for the foreseeable future it will remain as purely an area of study for me as opposed to a job at the end of it.

My lingerie company will be purely online. Here's the unfinished and unpolished site:

http://www.bosomgalore.com/

We physically work in the week but sometimes work late and are very bad with taking breaks! But we are always working to be honest...because we work from home and work together, we can continue talking about work after work hours...and we do. We often have to consciously stop ourselves.

My room is like a dungeon too....long and narrow with a tiny window. I've tried my best with it but it is what it is. We have no other rooms to work in unless we ruined our favourite relaxation rooms; the living room and kitchen. We need those for our escape though.

Lorian (my husband) owns the forum and I'm now a share holder


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> I think a SAD lamp for your office is a very good idea, there is nothing worse than spending the day in gloom, especially if you have no reason to move around to other rooms ... of course after 20 minutes working at a screen YOU SHOULD have a break and move around... no? No neither did I when I worked from home in my old house, I would get so engrossed in a project a couple of hours later I would suddenly surface wanting the loo or a brew or something and wonder why I felt like face planting onto the keyboard... Occasionally I used to take my laptop and work on the kitchen table, especially in summer when I could open the french doors to the garden ...


You know exactly what it's like then! I'm just the same. Also, when engrossed in code, if I took a break I'd lose where I was!

I think that in the short term perhaps a SAD lamp would help. I have considered using a lap top upstairs where there's more light but I do need my 3 large monitors to work effectively.


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Katy said:


> Psychology is my passion and is where I excell. My favourite areas are clinical, cognitive and forensic psychology. I initially almost did a masters in cognitive psychology and explored it (meeting with professors in London). In the end I settled on clincial (for the sake of my financial future) and did incredibly well to gain the most sought after job that anyone aspiring to get onto the doctorate wants. But after 6 months, I realised that it wasn't doable with my health problems (I won't detail those here). It was then that I stepped out of psychology and trained as a web developer. But, my love for psychology is still there. At the moment, due to health problems, I couldn't have a career in forensic psychology (unless it was purely academic but I like applying it...working with people) so for the foreseeable future it will remain as purely an area of study for me as opposed to a job at the end of it.
> 
> My lingerie company will be purely online. Here's the unfinished and unpolished site:
> 
> ...


Right after reading that Katy think your last person I would like to get into a debate with or argue :laugh: I know its not something you wish to discuss but I hope your good (health).

Your lingerie site looks very professional even if its unfinished! I have a couple of friends who are right tech heads, one is studying to be a network engineer and the other is fully qualified programmer, just curious you do all the programming / code writing for your own site too as it seems your a lady of many skills! :smartass:

You sound like my mother/father inlaws, both managers of Next plus my sister in law works there so dinner round theres is non stop topic of work even after they've finished which can cause a few arguments time to time!

I was going to ask do you not have a laptop but if your rocking three screens at once well laptop isn't going to cut it ha!

Share holder now your married ey..... just joking. all these jobs when do you get time to train...!

Think am probally stopping you from working here so I'll try and keep questions to a minimal now!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Slater8486 said:


> Right after reading that Katy think your last person I would like to get into a debate with or argue :laugh: I know its not something you wish to discuss but I hope your good (health).
> 
> Your lingerie site looks very professional even if its unfinished! I have a couple of friends who are right tech heads, one is studying to be a network engineer and the other is fully qualified programmer, just curious you do all the programming / code writing for your own site too as it seems your a lady of many skills! :smartass:
> 
> ...


To be honest I'm very flattered that you're showing an interest in me!!  And this is a welcome break from work! My head is not in gear and I keep needing breaks from code.

How come you wouldn't want to debate with me? Was I debating?

To be honest, my technical abilities are not great although considering I have no formal training I do alright  My skills are in html code. I build bespoke sites in html and outsource any programming. For example, I built a huge site for an international science conference but the booking system and online payment stuff was more complicated than I could manage so that was outsourced. I can build forms etc but that's as far as it goes. And recently I have moved to using a more simple forms system that doesn't require me to get too involved in the code.

I think I am quite lucky in that I have quite varied skills. My mum often says that I can 'turn my hand to anything I choose to' which I've sort of done actually!  Psychology requires a conceptual mind but web development requires logic...the fact that I seem to be able to be good with logic and concepts proves useful in many areas I think.

So your parents in-law manage Next? That's big!!

Actually, it is since we got married that I became a share holder  It was a statement of trust on Lorian's side but also made financial sense.

I haven't trained in 3 weeks! So I'm not actually doing great on that front! :laugh: In reality training doesn't take long does it...not if done efficiently and effectively


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Katy said:


> To be honest I'm very flattered that you're showing an interest in me!!  And this is a welcome break from work! My head is not in gear and I keep needing breaks from code.
> 
> How come you wouldn't want to debate with me? Was I debating?
> 
> ...


No I was just playing about the debate thing just you having many years of psychology behind you. Hell I debate with anyone if I like the subject and no I don't think were debating now just simply having a pleasent chat from the dull work (well mine for sure:laugh.

Not Next like the nation's Next but just there own stores lol, works out well though as I get a nice discount when using the stores.

Yeah I bet you can take to most things with the skills in your background.

3 weeks no training, i'd be going mad no your right there and I can imagine you take more of a cardio front as to weights although I could be wrong. Do you train with Lorian also as I bet you guys live in each others pockets as to say working together and all. Not sure I could work with my partner, well we could but we would both want to take a lead role.

Right back to thread topic title is Finally, the prep for my lingerie photoshoot have you had the shoot and I hope you don't take this the wrong way(meaning you look fantastic in avi) but was wondering if it is like the start thread like the fella's Cut up in 3 months...? Wheres my shovel digging my own grave here :laugh:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Slater8486 said:


> No I was just playing about the debate thing just you having many years of psychology behind you. Hell I debate with anyone if I like the subject and no I don't think were debating now just simply having a pleasent chat from the dull work (well mine for sure:laugh.
> 
> Not Next like the nation's Next but just there own stores lol, works out well though as I get a nice discount when using the stores.
> 
> ...


Ok cool, I wasn't sure if I was coming across as argumentative!

Ah ok, still, yeah...managing a store would require a lot of work and skill...and time.

Well I've had just under 3 weeks off due to my honeymoon and since getting back I've been ill. So that amounts to 3 weeks. I really want to get back into it but need to get better.

Erm, I do use weights...you can see my routine in my first post...it's tabata and squats and other exercises with weights etc. So it's a mix. But yeah, I'm not bulking/aspiring for size...I'm aspiring for lean, strong and healthy whilst keeping some curves.

I don't train with Lorian, no. I try to get him to join me bu he's only managed it once! He's too caught in work at the moment and I think he's struggling to establish a balance.

We are together 24/7 yeah. We get on really well but I think a lot of couples would struggle. It is a struggle for me though with him being my boss...in our relationship we're equal but in work we aren't...so it's a bit difficult to adopt a different relationship for work.

I haven't had the photoshoot, no. I will have it once my lingerie prototypes are ready for modelling. The next set of prototypes are due any day now but if they don't fit properly I'll have to send them back again...further delaying the photoshoot. One blip though might be if I get pregnant before the prototypes are ready. That'll just screw it all up and I'll have to find a model.


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Katy said:


> Ok cool, I wasn't sure if I was coming across as argumentative!
> 
> Ah ok, still, yeah...managing a store would require a lot of work and skill...and time.
> 
> ...


No don't be silly coming across argumentative Ha,

I imagined you'd of used a squat type routine as most ladies who know a bit about training it is the best to give a great bum! 

I could see that being hard with him being your boss but do you's two work with others also as am not sure whether that would make it easier or harder just being one of the members of staff and so on.. Tricky one that Katy but am sure you's two have got the balance more or less right or by now it surly blown up in your faces as I know I've been a member of this site sometime now. Did you guys adopt this site or create it yourselfs..?

Ooohh will the prototypes come in time... Bet your kicking your self for them to come, yeah my partner Kelly is 26 weeks pregnant so that's her bikini modelling body gone at the moment:lol: Prototypes or not though will be last thing on your mind if you find out your pregnant soon. All best for you with that!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Just been cheered up :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

One of my lingerie prototypes has arrived! My Amelia range. I'm actually pretty friggin chuffed with my design and to see it for real has made me really happy!! So chuffed!


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Katy said:


> Just been cheered up :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> One of my lingerie prototypes has arrived! My Amelia range. I'm actually pretty friggin chuffed with my design and to see it for real has made me really happy!! So chuffed!


Someones happy :lol: tried it on yet....Pictures ha:devil2: :whistling:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Katy said:


> Just been cheered up :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> One of my lingerie prototypes has arrived! My Amelia range. I'm actually pretty friggin chuffed with my design and to see it for real has made me really happy!! So chuffed!


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Ok..here's a sneak peak. Please do not copy these images!!!!!!!!!!!

(tweaks are being made e.g. more narrow around crotch as is a bit baggy at the moment and the piece between the cups at the front is being reduced to bring the boobs together)



All together the set is bra, knickers, shorts and thong. The straps are also detachable for greater flexibility.

It might be hard to tell in the pictures but it's antique pink and ivory lace.

Also, please excuse my extra padding! Have gained a little podge!!


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice I might add!

Didn't think you'd actually try it on lol. Looking good Katy but who took the pictures am wondering.....


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Slater8486 said:


> Nice I might add!
> 
> Didn't think you'd actually try it on lol. Looking good Katy but who took the pictures am wondering.....


I have to try them on...to ensure they fit 

My husband of course took them.

Will reply to your other post in sec...must get lunch out of the oven first....


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Katy said:


> I have to try them on...to ensure they fit
> 
> My husband of course took them.
> 
> Will reply to your other post in sec...must get lunch out of the oven first....


Hey Katy don't sweat it as am leaving my office in half an hour if your having lunch, Early dart Friday for me

Legs in the gym and more or less weekend free to BBQ! Can't wait


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Slater8486 said:


> No don't be silly coming across argumentative Ha,
> 
> I imagined you'd of used a squat type routine as most ladies who know a bit about training it is the best to give a great bum!
> 
> ...


Yeah, I wish more women knew how great squats are!!

It's just Lorian and me working together. We work with other freelancers but only remotely. And occasionally we have meetings with others but that's quite infrequent. Yeah I think if we didn't work well together we'd know by now!

Lorian bought the website about 5 years ago. He could see the potential in it 

Ah congrats on the pregnancy! How wonderful! You're right, yes. I care more about being a mum than modelling lingerie


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

:thumb:



Katy said:


> Yeah, I wish more women knew how great squats are!!
> 
> It's just Lorian and me working together. We work with other freelancers but only remotely. And occasionally we have meetings with others but that's quite infrequent. Yeah I think if we didn't work well together we'd know by now!
> 
> ...


One quick last post then before I go, thank you on the congrats.

Hey Katy unwind this weekend few posts back you seem tad tense with all your jobs/illness and stuff so have a good one!

Sun here I come! :beer:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Slater8486 said:


> :thumb:
> 
> One quick last post then before I go, thank you on the congrats.
> 
> ...


Thank you  I'll relax as of tonight  Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Still working :crying: Can't wait to finish have a hot bath and just do sod all!!

Despite lacking energy and feeling sh!t I have surprised myself with diet: veg omelette, banana, chicken and roast veg. And that's it  Hopefully I can summon the motivation to make my thai turkey burgers later.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Thai turkey burgers sound good!

Hope you have a fab weekend ... hopefully you'll be able to get out into the garden!  xx


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Thai turkey burgers sound good!
> 
> Hope you have a fab weekend ... hopefully you'll be able to get out into the garden!  xx


Thanks hun. If I feel better I'll do some much needed weeding. I bet you'll be in the garden too!!

Have a lovely weekend 

xx


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Katy said:


> Thanks hun. If I feel better I'll do some much needed weeding. I bet you'll be in the garden too!!
> 
> Have a lovely weekend
> 
> xx


Thank you  :thumb:

Should have been gardening this afternoon but still recovering from a cold and felt really lazy so sprawled over the sofa doing the crossword ... but I shall have to get my ass in gear over the weekend I have hedges that desperately need cutting ... been avoiding doing so because they are high, I have to use ladders, electric sheers, and my wrists are still quite weak, but I can't put them off any longer ... will be an interesting exercise !


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Well it's Monday....depressing!! :laugh:

Still ill unfortunately so I didn't get any gardening done at all over the weekend. Also have to cancel a dental appointment today...can't see mself being able to attend when I can't breath through my nose and am couging every few minutes!

Lorian was rather lovely yesterday...he could tell I was really struggling and asked if there was anything he could do, anything. I joked about getting me some coffee cake from the local cafe. But it was closed anyway. Not long later I came into the kitchen to find that he'd made me some little coffee and walnut cupcakes!! What a man! Also watched Django last night...actually very good!

Anyway, after much thought about my glumness we've agreed to swap my office with another room in the hope that my spirits will lift. So I'll do that once I'm better (couldn't life a thing right now!)

No training today. Diet hasn't been great lately. It's just so hard to eat well when feeling ill. But today I'll again try to eat clean and keep calories down.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Just made up a nice smoothie:

blueberries

strawbeers

banana

blackberries

coconut milk

Should give my immune system boost


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Katy said:


> Just made up a nice smoothie:
> 
> blueberries
> 
> ...


That sounds good!! Wouldnt worry too much about diet whilst your ill, I'd prob just eat what your body is craving. Get your mojo back quicker.

Your prototype look great katy, bet its taken alot of work to develop it all. Am I right it thinking you are only catering for those ladies with bigger....erm assets? :whistling:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Jimboi said:


> That sounds good!! Wouldnt worry too much about diet whilst your ill, I'd prob just eat what your body is craving. Get your mojo back quicker.
> 
> Your prototype look great katy, bet its taken alot of work to develop it all. Am I right it thinking you are only catering for those ladies with bigger....erm assets? :whistling:


It was very nice and very red in color...full of antioxidants and vit c 

Thank you. From the outside I imagine people don't appreciate what goes into developing a bra. It's complicated and time consuming not only to get the fit right but to source the components and calculating the costs.

Initially, the company will be aimed at slim women with big boobs yeah. That's the initial niche. However, once I can grow the company I wille expand the size range to the more average sizes and also for women with larger backs and small boobs...aiming to cover all shapes and sizes. But that is further down the line when I can afford to do that. If I had the funding I'd start big straight away...but of course, that just isn't how it works with start-ups with limited funding


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Katy said:


> Just made up a nice smoothie:
> 
> blueberries
> 
> ...


Yum sounds fab! ... I wouldn't worry too much about food whilst you are not feeling well, a little of what you fancy and all that!....

Shame you are feeling so [email protected] in this weather ... hopefully you'll be on the mend soon xx


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Yum sounds fab! ... I wouldn't worry too much about food whilst you are not feeling well, a little of what you fancy and all that!....
> 
> Shame you are feeling so [email protected] in this weather ... hopefully you'll be on the mend soon xx


I know, it sucks!! I'll be fine soon I'm sure. And in the meantime I have coffee and walnut cupcakes to chomp on


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Katy said:


> I know, it sucks!! I'll be fine soon I'm sure. *And in the meantime I have coffee and walnut cupcakes to chomp on*


Bless him  :thumb:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Bless him  :thumb:


I know...my eyes actually welled up when I saw what he'd done!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Right, I'm just about to finish work early once a piece of work has been approved 

Quite pleased to have had 2 consulation appointments confirmed today, one to assess my ongoing health issues (my medication makes me very ill) and another for a breast check. As I'm planning for a family in the near future I thought it's about time to address any health concerns that I have now!

With the exception of a few bites of cake I've actually been really good food wise today and looking forward to a prawn stir-fry tonight.

Right, time for a bath and then going to tidy up to make the place feel nice.

Oooo, had today Lorian and I ordered squash rackets! :bounce: so we can start playing squash together at the local courts


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Katy said:


> Right, I'm just about to finish work early once a piece of work has been approved
> 
> Quite pleased to have had 2 consulation appointments confirmed today, one to assess my ongoing health issues (my medication makes me very ill) and another for a breast check. As I'm planning for a family in the near future I thought it's about time to address any health concerns that I have now!
> 
> ...


Hey Katy, good afternoon.

Looks good for you early finish and all but clean the house WHAT!! You looked outside today...:cool:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Slater8486 said:


> Hey Katy, good afternoon.
> 
> Looks good for you early finish and all but clean the house WHAT!! You looked outside today...:cool:


Well, with feeling ill there isn't much I can do outside...I couldn't do the gardening...also it's too hot to do the gardening!


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Katy said:


> Well, with feeling ill there isn't much I can do outside...I couldn't do the gardening...also it's too hot to do the gardening!


Sod the gardening :laugh: I meant sunbathing!

Hey hope your feeling well, am not feeling 100% myself but mine is more self inflicted so can't really complain! Too much drinking in the sun and endulging myself to BBQ food!

Read back on one of your posts your moving your office lol  thought this wasn't a possability!! Ha.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Slater8486 said:


> Sod the gardening :laugh: I meant sunbathing!
> 
> Hey hope your feeling well, am not feeling 100% myself but mine is more self inflicted so can't really complain! Too much drinking in the sun and endulging myself to BBQ food!
> 
> Read back on one of your posts your moving your office lol  thought this wasn't a possability!! Ha.


Well, although we technically have 4 bedrooms (downstairs), they're tiny with no storage. The house was built as a holiday let so the rooms were designed purely for sleeping, with no storage and to rent to max people they crammed in 4 rooms. We therefore cannot fit any of our clothes in our bedroom so we use another tiny room as a wardrobe, leaving just two rooms as 2 offices. So, I'm switching with the room that is a wardrobe because that room gets more light. In the long term, this whole set up won't work...we want at least two children in the future and currently would have no where to put them! So, whilst I can more office now, it won't be long term.

Well, I imagine the hangover was worth the booze and BBQ 

I already have a tan and so getting all hot and sweaty in the sun wouldn't be wroth it  Instead, I want the home to be nice before getting started on a nice dinner


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Katy said:


> Well, although we technically have 4 bedrooms (downstairs), they're tiny with no storage. The house was built as a holiday let so the rooms were designed purely for sleeping, with no storage and to rent to max people they crammed in 4 rooms. We therefore cannot fit any of our clothes in our bedroom so we use another tiny room as a wardrobe, leaving just two rooms as 2 offices. So, I'm switching with the room that is a wardrobe because that room gets more light. In the long term, this whole set up won't work...we want at least two children in the future and currently would have no where to put them! So, whilst I can more office now, it won't be long term.
> 
> Well, I imagine the hangover was worth the booze and BBQ
> 
> I already have a tan and so getting all hot and sweaty in the sun wouldn't be wroth it  Instead, I want the home to be nice before getting started on a nice dinner


Arr I see, yep me and my partner have kinda the same problem as we have 3 bedroom two large one ensuite then smaller box room but the two smaller bedrooms have become walk in wardrobes but as mine is the bigger room I have to give mine up for the nursery :crying: lol. No am only joking. 

Oh if you have a tan then no need to bath in the sun, tell the truth I've done plenty of that at the weekend and am glowing not all tan either slighty red lol.

Ohh BBQ and Booze always worth it, right well I'll leave you to your stir fry and enjoy! speak tomorrow Katy! :thumb:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Katy said:


> Oooo, had today Lorian and I ordered squash rackets! :bounce: so we can start playing squash together at the local courts


make sure you get some good shoes sorted, don't want you injuring yourself before you beat Lorian lol


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Still ill FFS!!! So annoying. Yesterday I thought I was getting better but then as the evening progressed my cough got significantly worse and my sleep was awful; continually waking up in coughing fits. My head feels all heavy and my cough is tickly and painful :crying:

And almost as though he was rubbing it in, Lorian did exercise this morning! Since when does he exercise! It's so frustrating...I can just feel my body getting squidier and all I can do is control my diet but not exercise  Humph!!

On the topic of diet, I have definately gained weight the past month so as diet is the only thing I can cotnrol at the moment I'll be using myfitnesspal again to reign in the calories. I'll stick with 1500kcals I think which I'll maintain in addition to exercise (when I'm well).

I'm starting to wonder if I'll actually end up modelling for my company...the recent prototypes for my Amelia range need a number of minor amendments as does my Classique range. Whilst the changes are small this process requires my designer making the amendments to the patterns, me cutting out all of the individual components for the bra and knicker prototypes (of which there are lots!) and then shipping them out to the manufacturer. All in all it will take at least a month. And then, the prototypes again might come back needing more changes. It could be months before the prototypes are spot on and ready to be modelled...and if things go the way I hope, I may get pregnant. I wouldn't be able to model then. Which of course, in the grand shceme of things isn't a big deal! I suppose I'd just focus on the fact that these journals aspiring for a better physique have served to improve my health and weight and will hopefully mean I'll have a more robust body to cope with the physqiue ruining effects of pregnancy!

Anyway, right...going to get some work done and then attempt to move offices. My theory being that if I act as though I'm not ill, I won't feel ill! Either that or I'll just collapse whilst trying to move furtniture!!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Are you taking anything for your cold?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Are you taking anything for your cold?


For a few days I took some paracetemol with caffeine and some decongestant thing (they were flu and cold capsules). I've also occasionally used the nasal spray and also cough syrup. But I've only resorted to all of those if I've been truely grumpy with symptoms. I'm just surprised that this cold has lasted a week now...they don't usually last this long.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Katy said:


> For a few days I took some paracetemol with caffeine and some decongestant thing (they were flu and cold capsules). I've also occasionally used the nasal spray and also cough syrup. But I've only resorted to all of those if I've been truely grumpy with symptoms. I'm just surprised that this cold has lasted a week now...they don't usually last this long.


hmmm I would consider taking something again, even if it just suppresses the symptoms, I find one of those lemsip type drinks just before bed always helps me sleep.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> hmmm I would consider taking something again, even if it just suppresses the symptoms, I find one of those lemsip type drinks just before bed always helps me sleep.


Things is, it's the cough that's bothering me most and nothing seems to help with that. All these cough syrups seem useless to me really because they don't hit the lungs...they just very temporarily coat the throat. I wish someone would invent an inhaler for coughs!! I'll be fine, I'm just a being a whimp and complaining! :laugh:

Any plans today Gresh?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Katy said:


> Things is, it's the cough that's bothering me most and nothing seems to help with that. All these cough syrups seem useless to me really because they don't hit the lungs...they just very temporarily coat the throat. I wish someone would invent an inhaler for coughs!! I'll be fine, I'm just a being a whimp and complaining! :laugh:
> 
> Any plans today Gresh?


have sat outside this morning doing the Telegraph Crossword, now lunch then will be volunteering at the shop this afternoon for a couple of hours... I did pull a few weeds out earlier but it's really too warm to do very much ... A large scraggy looking hedge keeps looking at me ... maybe I'll get the clippers out tomorrow when it's supposed to be a bit cooler lol...........


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> have sat outside this morning doing the Telegraph Crossword, now lunch then will be volunteering at the shop this afternoon for a couple of hours... I did pull a few weeds out earlier but it's really too warm to do very much ... A large scraggy looking hedge keeps looking at me ... maybe I'll get the clippers out tomorrow when it's supposed to be a bit cooler lol...........


Ha ha, yeah I have some massive weeds looking at me...taunting me!! :laugh: I also need to re-pot my courgettes. It's a shame that when the weather is this good, it's actually too hot to work in the garden!

You retired early a while back didn't you? Sounds like you have a nice balanced and relaxed day to day life?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Katy said:


> Ha ha, yeah I have some massive weeds looking at me...taunting me!! :laugh: I also need to re-pot my courgettes. It's a shame that when the weather is this good, it's actually too hot to work in the garden!
> 
> You retired early a while back didn't you? Sounds like you have a nice balanced and relaxed day to day life?


Yes I did, it was either the job or my sanity .... Am looking for some part time work, as a bit of extra income wouldn't come amiss and would preserve my savings, but I'm in no hurry, and breaking my wrists threw a bit of a curved ball into the search for a while ... You are right I have become very laid back these last few years, thankfully I also am happy in my own company so whilst I can interact comfortably with people I don't need to do so on a daily basis ..


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Yes I did, it was either the job or my sanity .... Am looking for some part time work, as a bit of extra income wouldn't come amiss and would preserve my savings, but I'm in no hurry, and breaking my wrists threw a bit of a curved ball into the search for a while ... You are right I have become very laid back these last few years, thankfully I also am happy in my own company so whilst I can interact comfortably with people I don't need to do so on a daily basis ..


Sounds lovely. I imagine you are just so much happier. What job did you used to do?

I was relieved when my dad finally retired. He should have done it sooner though...he missed out on a lot due to stress; he was too stressed to really get to know and enjoy my sister and I growing up. So many people spend their healthiest days working and stressed only to stop once age gets them. I know people have to earn a living, but sometimes I think some people create a life that requires them to work more than necessary...when there is the option to downgrade so that day to day life doesn't cost as much. My mum knew that she was guilty of it; they'd worked up and up to have a lovely 4 bedroom home and to keep that she had to work silly hours in a job that made her unhappy. Thankfully, she too has made a change and they have now downgraded to a smaller property that my dad built...in fact they're moving today. She can now afford to just work part time in a lower paid job that she'll enjoy  Much better


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Worked in IT ... as a software support person for a company that wrote/writes legal software (ie systems for law firms etc) Training , implementing new systems, visiting clients and trouble shooting issues etc, I was relatively well paid and was mostly in charge of my own scheduling, but I'd done the same job, and been associated with the same company for too long, and eventually it all got to me ... plus I'd had a major health scare in 2005 which I've never really fully recovered from and found even doing 4 days a week too much ... thankfully I'd built up so much equity in my house in Surrey I could sell up, pay off the mortgage and downshift here to Dumfries buying something outright!....

The thing is you never know what curved balls life is going to throw at you, and what you feel about life and work at 50 may not be the same as at 30 ... as you say regards your Mum there is nothing worse than ploughing on in a job you hate because there are bills to pay. This is why it is so important for people to get assets behind them and not spend every last penny that comes in....


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Worked in IT ... as a software support person for a company that wrote/writes legal software (ie systems for law firms etc) Training , implementing new systems, visiting clients and trouble shooting issues etc, I was relatively well paid and was mostly in charge of my own scheduling, but I'd done the same job, and been associated with the same company for too long, and eventually it all got to me ... plus I'd had a major health scare in 2005 which I've never really fully recovered from and found even doing 4 days a week too much ... thankfully I'd built up so much equity in my house in Surrey I could sell up, pay of the mortgage and downshift here to Dumfries buying something outright!....
> 
> The thing is you never know what curved balls life is going to throw at you, and what you feel about life and work at 50 may not be the same as at 30 ... as you say regards your Mum there is nothing worse than ploughing on in a job you hate because there are bills to pay. This is why it is so important for people to get assets behind them and not spend every last penny that comes in....


That's actually something that Lorian and I are talking a lot about at the moment...assets and having money in property.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Meh, so much for a shorter day to do other stuff like move office  Still working, coughing and all snotty (desk is covered in snotty tissues! :laugh and working on a piece of work that shouldn't be taking so long for what it is due to someone else submitting a poor design  but hey, at least I get paid for it!

Despite this misery I have eaten well 

*Meal 1:*

Banana

*Meal 2:*

Vegetable comelette

*Meal 3:*

Mushroom soup

*Meal 4:*

Chicken breast & salad

And tonight we'll be having beef stew that I summoned the motivation to prepare earlier in the slow cooker.

Going to stop this piece of work now as my brain has had enough. Time for a bath and perhaps some reading (currently reading a book about Fred and Rose West...such is my dark mind!!)


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Enjoy your stew :thumbup1:

Asparagus Risotto for me tonight


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Enjoy your stew :thumbup1:
> 
> Asparagus Risotto for me tonight


I can't say that would appeal to me but then I don't really like risotto. Was that homemade?

My stew was actually one of the best that I've made in a while (I credit it to the inclusion of chorizo), and as always, I made too much so have some left for today 

Despite yet another restless nice of random coughing fits I am surprisingly in better spirits  For a while I've felt quite bogged down with the slow rate of development with my company and the monotony of my web and UK-M work but I seem to have developed a new zest for things! No idea why at all...I just woke up babbling on about what I hope to achieve today, the positives of some recent issues with my company (I had issues with some fabrcis and in the end, it resulted in being able to source some far better fabrics from more reliable suppliers) and even some postiive remarks about web work (that lately I have found boring).

I am seriously aiming today, to finally, take half the day off! I must get the crucial work done this morning, then aim to sunbathe for an hour (must keep my tan up!) and then move office.

I'm also looking forward to seing my sister in-laws soon. They're visiting from Dubai for a week for their birthday. They are genuinely so lovely and fun to have around and it brings all of Lorian's family together...we'll be enjoying a fair few BBQ's I think and perhaps even a party with an awesome band :bounce:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Home made from the waitrose Home Cooking book (When I was an affluent southerner I used to shop at waitrose!) it was luuuverly 

Better spirits means you must be on the mend ! :thumb: just make sure you get out for that hour's sunbathing and then move your office !


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Home made from the waitrose Home Cooking book (When I was an affluent southerner I used to shop at waitrose!) it was luuuverly
> 
> Better spirits means you must be on the mend ! :thumb: just make sure you get out for that hour's sunbathing and then move your office !


Ah Waitrose. Yeah we miss Waitrose!! Didn't know they had a cooking book. Is it any good?

I really do need to ensure that I sunbathe and move office!! I must!!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

"Waitrose Food for all seasons - a year of delicious recipes"

There are some nice recipes in it - though they are very "waitrose" if you get my drift!

Pretend you have gone out to a meeting this afternoon ....


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> "Waitrose Food for all seasons - a year of delicious recipes"
> 
> There are some nice recipes in it - though they are very "waitrose" if you get my drift!
> 
> Pretend you have gone out to a meeting this afternoon ....


Ha ha...not too sure what 'very Waitrose' is! :laugh:

I would be certain of having time off if it wasn't for a piece of work that someone sent me that is just awful to build! :cursing:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Katy said:


> Ha ha...not too sure what 'very Waitrose' is! :laugh:
> 
> I would be certain of having time off if it wasn't for a piece of work that someone sent me that is just awful to build! :cursing:


Umm neither am I really ... Middle England, Homes and Gardens I suppose ...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Woo boo! I'm sunbathing people! Sent over the first draft of that sodding piece of work and awaiting a reply...whilst I subathe


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Katy said:


> Woo boo! I'm sunbathing people! Sent over the first draft of that sodding piece of work and awaiting a reply...whilst I subathe


 :thumb:

Totally overcast here, but very muggy, however I have no excuse not to cut the hedge this afternoon  :sad:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Totally overcast here, but very muggy, however I have no excuse not to cut the hedge this afternoon  :sad:


Get cutting that hedge then Mr!!!

It's searingly hot here! I managed 1 hour and had to come in as I was starting to feel ill!! There's just no way that I could garden in this temperture.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Pretty much finished work...yeah baby!!! Have 2 pieces to do but can't do anything until I get replies. So, I'm off to make a greek salad and then get cracking on moving office! Whoop!! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Whoop! I've moved office! I'm quite impressed by my speed with this..I had a lot of things (mostly heavy) to move! Still need to organise the other room but my office is all ready now so can crack on with work again tomorrow 

Right, time for a bath and then dinner  Would rather a shower but it's broken!


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey Katy,

You happy about the office move then...?

You getting better now too?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Morning

Still had coughing fits in the night but I do think I am a bit better today  Still sniffling away and coughing but it isn't as bad. If I'm lucky I'll be able to train tomorrow but if not, I won't until next Monday...beginning of a new healthier week.

First day in my office today!! Whilst part of me misses the other office (in terms of layout) I can already feel the difference with the natural light coming from the window and I now actually have a view of our garden 

Got a big Tesco order arriving shortly; it will be filled with fresh produce whiih I'm looking forwad to.

I've been getting more good news regarding my company...just little things here and there that act as motivation to keep me going  I do sometimes have an irrational belief in fate and so when things that initially seem bad result in better, I can't help but think that the bad thing that happened was meant to be.

Anyway, rambling as per usual. Time to crack on  Ooo, and the slight cloud today might mean that I can finally get out into the garden and do some weeding


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Slater8486 said:


> Hey Katy,
> 
> You happy about the office move then...?
> 
> You getting better now too?


Yo...seems you were typing at the same time as me!!

Whilst my old office was quite dark and gloomy, I did also feel safely hidden away! :laugh: But of course the downside was that I wasn't getting natural light...so where I am is better. The room I'm in is actually the nicest of all the bedrooms so I've done well!!

And I'm still ill 

How are you?


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Am fine thank you apart from I think I've hurt my foot last night playing basketball ouch but other then that am great, sun shining, BBQ tonight and catch the last of rays keep this tan alive!!

Funny isn't it but smallest changes can make you happier as I used to be on a different desk in my office here at work but now I've moved to another some months back now but all the difference feel much better for it!!:laugh:

Hey you need to get your vitamin C up to get you healthy and rid of this illness!! :thumbup1:

You managed to keep away from the bad foods while you been ill...? Always tuff!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good to hear you are feeling slightly better again this morning, :thumbup1:

and all that natural light in your new office and views of the garden will also lift your spirits too and make you feel psychologically better 

Did cut the hedge yesterday afternoon, though the top looks as if it's been hacked with a blunt knife ... I need to get sheers with longer blades I think so I can reach over better (it must be over 4 feet deep in places ... wretched bl00dy thing!) - difficult when on step ladders!...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Slater8486 said:


> Am fine thank you apart from I think I've hurt my foot last night playing basketball ouch but other then that am great, sun shining, BBQ tonight and catch the last of rays keep this tan alive!!
> 
> Funny isn't it but smallest changes can make you happier as I used to be on a different desk in my office here at work but now I've moved to another some months back now but all the difference feel much better for it!!:laugh:
> 
> ...


Ooo, no. Hope your foot is ok. One of the worst bits to hurt if you play sports!! You into basketball then?

I have issues with depression in the apst and natural light definately makes a difference so I think I made the right decision.

I am very good with getting my nutrients so I'm confident of my vit c intake 

I've mainly been very good with food. The only time I slipped was when Lorian maked me cakes! I ate them!



Greshie said:


> Good to hear you are feeling slightly better again this morning, :thumbup1:
> 
> and all that natural light in your new office and views of the garden will also lift your spirits too and make you feel psychologically better
> 
> Did cut the hedge yesterday afternoon, though the top looks as if it's been hacked with a blunt knife ... I need to get sheers with longer blades I think so I can reach over better (it must be over 4 feet deep in places ... wretched bl00dy thing!) - difficult when on step ladders!...


Oooo, well done on the hedge!! 4 feet is deep!!! You be careful on the step ladder! You've had enough injuries for the time being!!


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Katy said:


> Ooo, no. Hope your foot is ok. One of the worst bits to hurt if you play sports!! You into basketball then?
> 
> I have issues with depression in the apst and natural light definately makes a difference so I think I made the right decision.
> 
> ...


Yeah love basketball but it is hard to get to play as weather in UK as you know is rubbish!! My brother is the coach for the Blackpool team here and we have some excellent players too. Some who have played at quite a high standard. It was nice to get together last night as we got a full game which is quite hard to get some times (5on5) as it normally ends up small pick up games like 3v3.

I feel like I want cake today or chocolate at least!!!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Slater8486 said:


> Yeah love basketball but it is hard to get to play as weather in UK as you know is rubbish!! My brother is the coach for the Blackpool team here and we have some excellent players too. Some who have played at quite a high standard. It was nice to get together last night as we got a full game which is quite hard to get some times (5on5) as it normally ends up small pick up games like 3v3.
> 
> I feel like I want cake today or chocolate at least!!!!


Basketball jsut didn't enter my education at all...not hugely common in the UK. SOunds like you're pretty good then!

Ah I love cake. My fav is coffee and walnut and also passion cake.

At times of desperation I consider taking the top tier of our wedding cake out of the freezer! I wouldn't of course, we're saving it but my mind does go there!!

I'm not usually a sweet tooth person, but that all changes with cake...and scones!!!


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Katy said:


> Basketball jsut didn't enter my education at all...not hugely common in the UK. SOunds like you're pretty good then!
> 
> Ah I love cake. My fav is coffee and walnut and also passion cake.
> 
> ...


I can hold my own and yes your right not huge over here but very big in America and Europe.

Oh your more adventuress with cake then me, plain and simple for me Chocolate and double choc and triple.... well you know what I mean lol. :laugh:

Lol that made me laugh, yep that would be naughty, we had a cake made out of cupcakes at my wedding which was cool!

Yeah my partner does have a sweet tooth and she loves sweets too like haribo's and such. Me well am a carnivore but I guess most fella's on this site are to be honest. I do love food though am a fat man waiting to get out as my misses puts it politely. Hey is Lorian a gym freak like most of us on here like does he train for big weights and such just as he is the chairman of the site so to say...?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Slater8486 said:


> I can hold my own and yes your right not huge over here but very big in America and Europe.
> 
> Oh your more adventuress with cake then me, plain and simple for me Chocolate and double choc and triple.... well you know what I mean lol. :laugh:
> 
> ...


I'm a carnivore too!! You wouldn't think I was vegetarian for 10 years! I live off meat. Whenever I'm craving something it's usually protein. But then I think that's partly due to having a low carb dietl my body doesn't turn to carbs but fat and protein instead.

Lorian was a 'gym freak' at one point, yes. He explored steroids etc and trained quite hard but not to get massive. We think his rather broad shoulders and back are the result of that training and 'supplementation' because he didn't have that shape beforehand. He also did a lot of diet experimentaion, trying out various different approaches and documenting progress etc. He also ran a supplements company briefly too. I think that's what led him to this forum actually.

However, along with an interest in nutrition and training, he is also a computer nerd! :laugh: Although there's nothing nerdy in his persona. He spent his youth taking apart and re-building computers and just genuinely enjoys learning about computer technology, and that passion now means that he is an office chair man now! :laugh: He's certainnly never trained seriously in the 5 years that I've known him, instead he has been incredibly focussed on his busienss which has meant neglecting training. He is however becoming increasingly aware that he isn't getting any younger! He's experiencing the odd ache and pain and generally feeling older than he would if he trained. Ever since I've known him he's been planning on getting back into training and he'll pick it up briefly but I think that for as long as his business is dominating his time, he won't have the head and emotional space to consistenly train  He'll sporadically decide to eat healthy and train and recently he started a journal during a period of reduced work load, but as soon as work picked up the diet and journal slipped.

I think that at the moment, all of his resources (physicallya dn emotionallY are being taken up by his focus on work and keeping me happy (quite a priority for him actually  ) There is therefore nothing left for him to focus on diet and training.

I'm certain he'll get back to training but probably only when he feels some stability from his business.

I know that a few members on here have assumed that he's massive! :laugh: Because he runs a BB forum, but if you think about it, anyone who runs and manages a forum this size has to have skills in IT, not training.


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Katy said:


> I'm a carnivore too!! You wouldn't think I was vegetarian for 10 years! I live off meat. Whenever I'm craving something it's usually protein. But then I think that's partly due to having a low carb dietl my body doesn't turn to carbs but fat and protein instead.
> 
> Lorian was a 'gym freak' at one point, yes. He explored steroids etc and trained quite hard but not to get massive. We think his rather broad shoulders and back are the result of that training and 'supplementation' because he didn't have that shape beforehand. He also did a lot of diet experimentaion, trying out various different approaches and documenting progress etc. He also ran a supplements company briefly too. I think that's what led him to this forum actually.
> 
> ...


Oh no I don't think its nerdy as my father inlaw, future brother inlaw are tech freaks and I mean real tech freaks!

You were a vegetarian for 10 years.....WHAT!!! How did you come back to the dark side :laugh: bet someone cook up a bacon butty and you just couldn't resist the smell!!

Yeah am in that stage now of trying new supplementation:whistling:but my training is going well, not as low body fat as I'd like but really trying to get a little bit of size at the moment but still look good for it! Will hit the low carb diet and cardio mornings again soon, few months off before I start doing all that business yet but I have my little one on the way so going to be tuff fitting a massive gym life style round a little one but my mate does it so I'll find a way I hope Lorian kind of sounds like me with the diet side trying new things and keeping to tight schedule for it only to be broke. it is always ups and downs but to be so strict for so SO long is difficult!!

Hey you saying he is getting no younger but last night at my basketball game everyone was surprised how fast I was, guessing the extra supplementation lol but as I've got older am fitter and faster which makes no sense :laugh:

I could do really with getting a business head on as I have been quite laid back when it comes to my work approach but hey ho still pull the money in and live a good life!

What you up to this afternoon then Katy...? All work is it...?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Slater8486 said:


> Oh no I don't think its nerdy as my father inlaw, future brother inlaw are tech freaks and I mean real tech freaks!
> 
> You were a vegetarian for 10 years.....WHAT!!! How did you come back to the dark side :laugh: bet someone cook up a bacon butty and you just couldn't resist the smell!!
> 
> ...


Everyone always thinks it was a bacon sandwich! :laugh: I had a bit of a breakdown when I was 24...I'd just moved to a flat in inner Birmingham, started a new horrendously stressful job and within weeks of living together, split up with then long term boyfriend. I sort of lost it a bit emotionally...massive highs and lows. Around that time I was suddenly craving fish so one day just bought a tuna sandwich at the station. Shortly after that I met Lorian. He could tell that I was in a bit of state emotionally and physically....my legs were utterly covered in bruises...I really did look like I'd been beaten up. I was also underweight. So he took it upon himself to feed me up. I'd gone from getting home after 13 hours shift to an empty lonely flat with no food, to getting home to a massive roast dinner! Anyway, Lorian slowly encouraged me to eat meat. Within weeks all of my bruises had gone and my cruves started to return 

So yeah, it was more the result of my body craving it and my man sorting me out 

I think Lorian is feeling his age because he isn't training! We are taking up squash together though which is a good start. I'm sure your 'supplementation' will certainly help you feel younger! I reakon more men should turn to it when they get much older.

I wonder what impact having a little one will have on your training! I'm slightly apprehensive that I'll just be too child focussed that I'll struggle, initially anyway, to focus on me. When is she due?

I hope that I manage to maintain fitness as I age...training and diet really is som important to how we feel day to day.

I'm working for another 2 two hours and then focussing on tidying up the house and garden. My sister in-laws are visiting from Dubai tomorrow and we're hosting a few BBQ's whilst they stay so I want the place to look nice for them


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Katy said:


> Everyone always thinks it was a bacon sandwich! :laugh: I had a bit of a breakdown when I was 24...I'd just moved to a flat in inner Birmingham, started a new horrendously stressful job and within weeks of living together, split up with then long term boyfriend. I sort of lost it a bit emotionally...massive highs and lows. Around that time I was suddenly craving fish so one day just bought a tuna sandwich at the station. Shortly after that I met Lorian. He could tell that I was in a bit of state emotionally and physically....my legs were utterly covered in bruises...I really did look like I'd been beaten up. I was also underweight. So he took it upon himself to feed me up. I'd gone from getting home after 13 hours shift to an empty lonely flat with no food, to getting home to a massive roast dinner! Anyway, Lorian slowly encouraged me to eat meat. Within weeks all of my bruises had gone and my cruves started to return
> 
> So yeah, it was more the result of my body craving it and my man sorting me out
> 
> ...


Not surprised you were emotionally down living in Birmingham :laugh: Seriously though seems cool that he brought you back from when you were down. Strange how the body does tell you what you need, sugar for me some days when am feeling tired lol!

My friends at work love playing squash but have still yet never played it but will do soon. I love tennis badminton and most sports to be honest so I imagine I'd enjoy it too! Sounds cool though that you guys will get to play together!

When is SHE due!!! When is HE due more like :laugh: :tongue:  October 21st but it could be any time round then as most of Kelly's friends have all been early so she has it in her head ours will be but I keep telling everyone is different. Yeah I think my training will take a radical dip for like 3/6 months but then after that I will hopefully be able to get it back on track but also I know I will want to be at home too so will be strange to see the new life changes it will bring!

I totally agree about how training does effect the mood as after a good training session I feel awesome in myself and I discussed this the other night. My father in-law hadn't trained for a week but the following one did it all week and even though he had no recognisable difference in body physique my mother in-law said she can see the difference in personality to how much more confident he is as he feels better in himself!

Sounds like you're on for a good weekend, bbq-ing and partying then will it be. Will there be plenty of booze involved then too..?:laugh:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Slater8486 said:


> Not surprised you were emotionally down living in Birmingham :laugh: Seriously though seems cool that he brought you back from when you were down. Strange how the body does tell you what you need, sugar for me some days when am feeling tired lol!
> 
> My friends at work love playing squash but have still yet never played it but will do soon. I love tennis badminton and most sports to be honest so I imagine I'd enjoy it too! Sounds cool though that you guys will get to play together!
> 
> ...


By 'she' I meant your partner i.e. when is she due to give birth. Is she your wife or girlfriend?

Yeah I think most people feel better within themselves when eat well and train. I certainly do!

Should be a good week really as they're over for a week. No booze for me but I'm sure there'll be lots drunk by everyone else!!


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Lol aaarrr idiot me 

Are you a none drinker Katy...? :beer:


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh and yes she is my wife, we got married in Mexico about two and years ago!

Was awesome and so want to go back


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Lemon Drizzle cake and Carrot Cake for me (though not at the same time!)

"Feeling your age ! " pah! just wait 'till your knocking 56 !


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Slater8486 said:


> Lol aaarrr idiot me
> 
> Are you a none drinker Katy...? :beer:


I had a very serious alcohol problem with 3 serious withdrawals/detox's last year  Most would say I'm an alcoholic but I don't agree with defining yourself by a past problem. I currently am not alcohol dependent, but I was  by todays diagnosis, last year I had 'alcohol dependency syndrome' whereby my body and brain were dependent on alcohol...without it I was very seriously ill. Been sober 10 months now 



Greshie said:


> Lemon Drizzle cake and Carrot Cake for me (though not at the same time!)
> 
> "Feeling your age ! " pah! just wait 'till your knocking 56 !


Yeah but you don't act like 56...you're active!! Spring chicken in my eyes 

Lorian's mum makes lemon drizzle as that's Lorian's favourite so that makes a regular appearance in our home  Love carrot cake!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Just had a smoked salmon salad with a yogurt, mustard and dill dressing. Yummy!!! And to curb my sweet cravings I'm enjoying some water melon. Diet going well and got Kravitz in the background to boogie to  feeling happier  Yay!!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Sprung Chicken maybe


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Sprung Chicken maybe


Ha ha!! Nah, you're not done springing!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Right, work is done!!! :bounce: Time to do some weeding  about bloody time!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Well, I'm still couging and sniffeling but I do think I've improved.

Pretty much did all the weeding yesterday! And managed to get stung by the neddles a LOT! You'd think I'd have a phobia of nettles after falling into them as a kid resulting in stings everywhere, even on my eyelids...but nope, still trawled through them regardless! :laugh: After a tiny piece of work today I'm going to sort the house out, then if I have time, continue sorting the garden...it's sunny but slightly overcast so ideal for gardening 

My diet is still going well so I'm very pleased about that. At least I've stalled weight gain I think now, just need to throw in some training! I think that even if I'm still coughing on Monday I'll still train...I just feel my muscle and strength waisting away which is upsetting me. I need to feel active again.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Ah you'll get back to training once you have seen the back of your cold !

All I'm doing at the moment (after the hedge marathon the other day) is watering and pulling up the odd weed if it has the temerity to get noticed lol .... very hot here again today ... 25 degrees at the moment !


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Ah you'll get back to training once you have seen the back of your cold !
> 
> All I'm doing at the moment (after the hedge marathon the other day) is watering and pulling up the odd weed if it has the temerity to get noticed lol .... very hot here again today ... 25 degrees at the moment !


Had to google 'teremity'! :laugh:

I had a battle with bind weed yesterday...it's a bugger!! The slugs have also destroyed some lovely plants that were once in full bloom...so need to replace them now as the patio currently consists of pots of dead plants!!! Bloody slugs! :cursing:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Urghh slugs are a nuisance, and I'm not adverse to using pellets if necessary, though at the moment I appear to have a resident frog in the garden and the slugs appear to be less noticable !


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

The wife has managed to keep the slugs under control this year using Nematodes: http://www.greengardener.co.uk/product.asp?id_pc=22&cat=35&id_product=305. They are non toxic and do not harm any other animals.

Have to start early in the year and then re-apply every 6 weeks. Noticed a massive improvement this year


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Urghh slugs are a nuisance, and I'm not adverse to using pellets if necessary, though at the moment I appear to have a resident frog in the garden and the slugs appear to be less noticable !


Ha ha...I love frogs and toads. The other day our cats were both trying to look out of the cat flap...pushing each other out of the way to see something. When we looked on the other side we saw a toad. The cats were just baffled by it! :laugh:

I would use slug pellets if I trusted the impact they have...I get concerned about birds eating ill slugs and also the health and safety of our cats. I would use copper tape but that's surprisingly expensive!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> The wife has managed to keep the slugs under control this year using Nematodes: http://www.greengardener.co.uk/product.asp?id_pc=22&cat=35&id_product=305. They are non toxic and do not harm any other animals.
> 
> Have to start early in the year and then re-apply every 6 weeks. Noticed a massive improvement this year


Oooo, brilliant! Thank you!!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I've wondered in the past how effective nematodes are over a period of time .................... may try them if Barny (or Mrs barney rather :laugh thinks they've made a difference !


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Greshie said:


> I've wondered in the past how effective nematodes are over a period of time .................... my try them if Barny (or Mrs barney rather :laugh thinks they've made a difference !


If the level of complaints is anything to go by, they work wonders. Have heard barely a peep out of her this year, last year the feckers were massive and you had to go out with a torch at night to get them! You do get the occasional strangler, but you can just get them with a stick and some salt


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> If the level of complaints is anything to go by, they work wonders. Have heard barely a peep out of her this year, last year the feckers were massive and you had to go out with a torch at night to get them! You do get the occasional strangler, but you can just get them with a stick and some salt


Ewww, not salt! That's cruel!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Katy said:


> Ewww, not salt! That's cruel!


Serves the little [email protected] right imo!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Serves the little [email protected] right imo!


I don't agree. They don't intend to cause grief to gardeners, they're just living their life and to be hoenst, they play an important role in decomposition. But when humans intentionally harm or cause problems for other creatures ourely for selfish gain then they're the ones in the wrong.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Katy said:


> I don't agree. They don't intend to cause grief to gardeners, they're just living their life and to be hoenst, they play an important role in decomposition. But when humans intentionally harm or cause problems for other creatures ourely for selfish gain then they're the ones in the wrong.


Think we might have to agree to disagree on that one then  Start the nematodes early next year, marchish, and your sluggy problems should be a lot less next year.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Right, I'm back after a massive relapse. A very serious and dangerous relapse that resulted in me smacking my head on concrete causing a lot blood and scaring the [email protected] out of my man who picked me up to find blood everywhere! Nice!

I think I knew it would happen and tried to stay well but in the end it happened.

Anyway, I aim only to move forwards with the lessons I've learnt!

I will probably start training in a week once I've fully recovered and really need to sort my weight gain out, so after this weekend the diet begins and I think it will be pretty damn strict!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Phew! Thank god you are back :thumb: .... was getting worried !

As you say all you can do is keep moving forward xx


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

just this...x


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

Did think I hadn't seen anything from you for a while, glad things are OKish, head injuries can be ridiculously nasty.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Phew! Thank god you are back :thumb: .... was getting worried !
> 
> As you say all you can do is keep moving forward xx


Ah, you know me well enough Gresh to know that I just push forward, and don't dwell (too much)  With the support of you guys and my man 

xxx



Flubs said:


> just this...x


Thank you so much for your expressed concern in my absence Flubster  It really, genuinely did (does) mean so much.  xxxxx Whilst I didn't reply to certain posts (I was too unwell to even type...I literally couldn't move my fingers in a way to type properly) I did read them and it helped me get through the pain....it really did make a difference to read them whilst bed bound...knowing that I was being thought of gave me a degree of value at a time when I hated myself and wanted to give up  xxx



James s said:


> Did think I hadn't seen anything from you for a while, glad things are OKish, head injuries can be ridiculously nasty.


Thank you  I was very lucky really...from what I've been told I smacked my head hard! So I am very lucky that I am not a drooling mess!!!!!



gav76 said:


> what hurts us and doesn't kill us makes us stronger, and makes us post more pics.
> 
> All joking aside i hope you aint got brain damage, if you have then post more pics


I do appreciate your first comment, however, the rest is not a joking matter I'm afraid. I was genuinely seriously ill. What I have been through over the past 12 days has just been so awful...absolutely awful. I would love to describe it but that would require an essay that would probably bore everyone!! I can't laugh about it though...not yet anyway.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Right, I shall be posting in here again to try to get my focus back.

I have gained weight but I've gained it before and lost it before so I can do it. I'm avoiding looking in the mirror at the moment. It depresses me and what's the point in that! I'm just going to focus on the goal ahead.

I'm not yet strong enough to train but I am able to diet so I'll just start with healthy eating without calorie counting then in about 3 days or so I'll start back with using myfitnesspal. I'm probably going to be pretty strict. I cannot bear carrying extra weight and want it gone. I obviously won't be stupid about it...I've lost enough muscle as it is without starving my body. I'll probably start at 1400 and then if I can cope, go lower and see how that goes. But when I start training again I'll go back up to 1400.

I'll be back on my old Paleo esq type diet i.e. no grains, legumes (they upset my tummy anyway) and hardly any dairy.

I really do need to lose this weight..not just for my sanity but for my company. A great big box of my prototypes arrived a few weeks ago (it was incredibly exciting!) and they actually look really good. I'm really very proud. But I can't test if the fit is right because I'm bigger! So I now can't progress with development until I lose the weight! 

Anyway, onwards and upwards people!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Just a suggestion but as u seem to yo yo a little would you be better just to eat reasonably healthy and not worrying about calories for a change.

Jus train a bit harder add some more sets in do a little bit of running or stair sprints and not worry too much about everything I think it tends to be harder to stick to if you call it a diet


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ah jus saw above that's how you are going to start


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

well well....here we are...jolly good....I will just say this...

Per ardua ad astra.....through endeavour to the stars..

whoot whoot.... :clap:


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

Just read this, hope everything is ok and good luck. Subbed!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> Just a suggestion but as u seem to yo yo a little would you be better just to eat reasonably healthy and not worrying about calories for a change.
> 
> Jus train a bit harder add some more sets in do a little bit of running or stair sprints and not worry too much about everything I think it tends to be harder to stick to if you call it a diet


I don't yo yo diet. When I'm well I stay very dedicated to diet...i dont really struggle with it at all. The only reason iv gained weight is that I relapsed with alcohol


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Glad you're on the path to recovery.

Head injuries can have an incredible impact if it causes even the smallest amount of brain damage, which I'm sure you know... So even though the circumstances of how you hurt yourself are not so lucky, you are lucky to be able to recover well (glass half full).

Best of luck with getting back on track


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Flubs said:


> well well....here we are...jolly good....I will just say this...
> 
> Per ardua ad astra.....through endeavour to the stars..
> 
> whoot whoot.... :clap:


I'm back Flubs!! :bounce: And I finally was able to have a proper nights sleep last night which is a huge sign of recovery. Yayness!



Brodger2 said:


> Just read this, hope everything is ok and good luck. Subbed!


Thank you 



Shady45 said:


> Glad you're on the path to recovery.
> 
> Head injuries can have an incredible impact if it causes even the smallest amount of brain damage, which I'm sure you know... So even though the circumstances of how you hurt yourself are not so lucky, you are lucky to be able to recover well (glass half full).
> 
> Best of luck with getting back on track


Thank you. I am so close to recovery now and I cannot wait to get back to training again. First of all, it's just so great to be able to work again! To develop some self value again.

Yeah I do wonder what the damage was from the fall. I still have a small lump on the back of my head and when I was going through detox, a professional came round because he was concerned that not all of my symptoms were from detox, but from perhaps the head injury. Either way...with the exception of the usual consequences of alcohol misuse (very sensitive hearing and slightly jumpy) I don't appear to have suffered any permanant damage 

I'm very lucky!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I did a tesco order yesterday which arrived today. Full of veggies and lean meat. I've planned my meals for the next week, all of which are healthy. So for the next three days it's just healthy eating but no calorie counting and then I'll start the calorie counting 

I think I'll have lovely thai turkey burgers tonight with salad. So low in calories but very yummy


----------



## Mr JP (Mar 27, 2013)

Wow, fantastic work!!!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Katy said:


> I don't yo yo diet. When I'm well I stay very dedicated to diet...i dont really struggle with it at all. The only reason iv gained weight is that I relapsed with alcohol


yeah but thats my point i think when u try to be too strict with something its always in your mind nagging at you, maybe its the stress of sticking to the diet that is causing problems elsewhere, just a thought?

Just go with the flow for a bit and stop being too hard on yourself....


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Do you mean you started drinking again?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> yeah but thats my point i think when u try to be too strict with something its always in your mind nagging at you, maybe its the stress of sticking to the diet that is causing problems elsewhere, just a thought?
> 
> Just go with the flow for a bit and stop being too hard on yourself....


I appreciate your input. However, I know why I relapsed. It had nothing to do with diet at all. In fact if anything, my diet and training kept me on track and I pride myself on my ability to train and diet. I was having personal and emotional problems that escalated.



Suprakill4 said:


> Do you mean you started drinking again?


Yep  Big time. Totally lost the plot.

Great avi btw...again! They keep getting better!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Mr JP said:


> Wow, fantastic work!!!


Thanks...excpet I've gone down hilll so need to get back to how I look in my avi.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Katy said:


> I appreciate your input. However, I know why I relapsed. It had nothing to do with diet at all. In fact if anything, my diet and training kept me on track and I pride myself on my ability to train and diet. I was having personal and emotional problems that escalated.
> 
> Yep  Big time. Totally lost the plot.
> 
> Great avi btw...again! They keep getting better!


what makes you do it out of interest?

As you know i had a massive issue with drink years back and i can have a drink now with no issue at all, dont need nor want to go overboard when i do. Just want to understand why you relapse, like did something cause it or was it meant to just be 1 that turned into many etc?

And thanks  Hopefully they will carry on getting better!!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> what makes you do it out of interest?
> 
> As you know i had a massive issue with drink years back and i can have a drink now with no issue at all, dont need nor want to go overboard when i do. Just want to understand why you relapse, like did something cause it or was it meant to just be 1 that turned into many etc?
> 
> And thanks  Hopefully they will carry on getting better!!!


I have some personal issues from past experiences (too personal to sahre in here). I guess I'm emotionally scarred. In a way, this relapse helped me realise why I relapse. It all just came out...I had some pretty big realisations.

A very very good outcome from this is that Addaction have given me a far better support worker who has already done some work with me. He's really helped me formulate what's going on in my head and how my past has affected me. We're starting therapeutic work next and are going to apporach my problems head on so that I can finally work through them and be able to move on 

In a way, relapses keep on happening until the person figures out why they happen. This may have been the relapse that showed me what's going on. It's all deep rooted stuff that I've tried to mask over the years and pretend wasn't there. But I guess, these things have to come out at some point.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ah ok. Makes more sense now, i know we had spoken about this before.

Horrible really that something/someone/an event can have such an impact on someones life for such a long time, but you do it again, ill kick your 4ss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Katy said:


> Thanks...excpet I've gone down hilll so need to get back to how I look in my avi.


What pages are the pictures on?

Also I want to join the sub forums where I can look at naked women etc. if I have now qualified. Cheers Katy


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ah ok. Makes more sense now, i know we had spoken about this before.
> 
> Horrible really that something/someone/an event can have such an impact on someones life for such a long time, but you do it again, ill kick your 4ss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol.


Yeah, I know. Makes me hate the fvckers who can carry on with their lives with no issues and leave others damaged for years 

But, I'm a fighter if nothing else! I'm determined and will overcome this to rise above it all and will excell above what they achieve in life  I'll win in the end  (god I sound like Charlie Sheen! :laugh



TwoCanVanDamn said:


> What pages are the pictures on?
> 
> Also I want to join the sub forums where I can look at naked women etc. if I have now qualified. Cheers Katy


I'm sorry but this is my journal. If you have any queries about the forum and accessing forums please PM me or post in the 'about' section.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Katy said:


> Yeah, I know. *Makes me hate the fvckers who can carry on with their lives with no issues *and leave others damaged for years
> 
> But, I'm a fighter if nothing else! I'm determined and will overcome this to rise above it all and will excell above what they achieve in life  I'll win in the end  (god I sound like Charlie Sheen! :laugh
> 
> I'm sorry but this is my journal. If you have any queries about the forum and accessing forums please PM me or post in the 'about' section.


Hmmmmmmmm, doesnt have to be that way. No one would cause any grief to my family or friends and lead a nice healthy happy life.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Katy said:


> Yeah, I know. Makes me hate the fvckers who can carry on with their lives with no issues and leave others damaged for years
> 
> But, I'm a fighter if nothing else! I'm determined and will overcome this to rise above it all and will excell above what they achieve in life  I'll win in the end  (god I sound like Charlie Sheen! :laugh
> 
> I'm sorry but this is my journal. If you have any queries about the forum and accessing forums please PM me or post in the 'about' section.


So no final pictures from around the time of the shoot? I was in on pg 1 but forgot about it is the reason I asked.

And I will PM you at some point. cheers


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Hmmmmmmmm, doesnt have to be that way. No one would cause any grief to my family or friends and lead a nice healthy happy life.


Ha ha. I have many a time imagined certain vengeful acts. But I wouldn't stoop as low as them. I know they're leading a pathetic, stagnant life so that's enough karma for me. But yes, sometimes I still imagine something vengeful. But that wouldn't change what's going on with me. What's done is done


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> So no final pictures from around the time of the shoot? I was in on pg 1 but forgot about it is the reason I asked.
> 
> And I will PM you at some point. cheers


I haven't had the photoshoot yet so no pictures yet


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Revenge ALWAYS helps trust me lol. And its amazing the sort of thing i would do for a tenner  lol.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Revenge ALWAYS helps trust me lol. And its amazing the sort of thing i would do for a tenner  lol.


Ha ha!! Nah...I need to let go of it all. I would go into more detail but wouldn't want to make it too obvious what we're talking about


----------



## Mr JP (Mar 27, 2013)

Katy said:


> Thanks...excpet I've gone down hilll so need to get back to how I look in my avi.


Ah we all have relapses at least you know what it takes to get there so consider it an advantage.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Mr JP said:


> Ah we all have relapses at least you know what it takes to get there so consider it an advantage.


I'm definately taking the good from the bad


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Katy said:


> Ha ha!! Nah...I need to let go of it all. I would go into more detail but wouldn't want to make it too obvious what we're talking about


Yeah im only kidding anyway. I know what you mean SO, past is the past and thats where its staying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Onwards and upwards, get ya 4ss into gear and hit them targets again and get back to your former glory avi condition. Plenty to concentrate on with the business. And if you even think about having a drink, imagine my angry (normal) face frowning at you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah im only kidding anyway. I know what you mean SO, past is the past and thats where its staying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Onwards and upwards, get ya 4ss into gear and hit them targets again and get back to your former glory avi condition. Plenty to concentrate on with the business. And if you even think about having a drink, imagine my angry (normal) face frowning at you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Absolutely...the past is in the past. I'll be dragging it up in therapy...but it will stay there 

Don't you worry...I'm onwards and upwards now. I think I'll be hitting training harder this time due to what's happened.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Hmm, things aren't going great.

I just can't seem to kick the last part of addiction. I can not even begin to describe the arguments it has caused. We have literally been screaming at each other (I can't quite believe the things I've been shouting) and threatening to break up for good. I don't think that things could get any worse for us really. I want help and have been trying to get hold of my social worker in the hope that he can get me into detox. But he isn't answering his phone.....fvcking typical!!!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi Katy,

Been away for a bit and just catching up. So sorry to hear about your relapse and the continuing problems this has caused. You have always come across as a very positive person, I am sure that you don't mean some of the stuff you said to your husband, and I am sure he knows it too. We always lash out at those closest to us. I really hope that your counselor and social worker can help you. Wishing you all the very best for everything. x


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Hi Katy,
> 
> Been away for a bit and just catching up. So sorry to hear about your relapse and the continuing problems this has caused. You have always come across as a very positive person, I am sure that you don't mean some of the stuff you said to your husband, and I am sure he knows it too. We always lash out at those closest to us. I really hope that your counselor and social worker can help you. Wishing you all the very best for everything. x


Thank you

You're right. I am usually fairly positive. This relapse just totally took over....I got stuck.

Since I'm almost recovered Lorian gave me a card today, commending me on my strength and focusing on our future. So it seems that we will move past this now. I just need to continue engaging with help now, to keep me focussed. It'll be hard work but definitely worth it  I'm just so grateful he stuck with me.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Katy said:


> Thank you
> 
> You're right. I am usually fairly positive. This relapse just totally took over....I got stuck.
> 
> Since I'm almost recovered Lorian gave me a card today, commending me on my strength and focusing on our future. So it seems that we will move past this now. I just need to continue engaging with help now, to keep me focussed. It'll be hard work but definitely worth it  I'm just so grateful he stuck with me.


You can do it Girl :thumb: you've got plenty of help and your man by your side  xxxx


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Greshie said:


> You can do it Girl :thumb: you've got plenty of help and your man by your side  xxxx


Amen to that @Greshie and @Katy - Plus you have all your fans rooting for you on here.  Glad things are looking a little brighter for you.

x


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greshie said:


> You can do it Girl :thumb: you've got plenty of help and your man by your side  xxxx


Thanks honey. I've almost done it now. I finally pushed through the worst bit of detox (something that I think I was trying to avoid but of course can't if recovery is the aim).

I was due to go into hospital but we didn't think my body could cope with the maintenance amount of units for 2 to 3 more weeks. We were concerned about irreversible damage so we did it ourselves. Yesterday was the first day that I was able to start moving about and I finally stopped being sick yesterday...which made a huge difference...espeically to my heart which was racing.

It'll be a few more days before I can be completely sober but we've brought my units down to the lowest yet and I managed to get 5 hours sleep in last night which is a pretty big deal in terms of recovery.

It seems we've finally done it but it has taken a very firm hand from Lorian!! And he did get it wrong a few times. But hey, that's all done now. I've finally gone through the worst part 



bluejoanna said:


> Amen to that @Greshie and @Katy - Plus you have all your fans rooting for you on here.  Glad things are looking a little brighter for you.
> 
> x


Thank you. I have been blown away by the support I've received on here 

x


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Ok, so although I still have a few days left for recovery I am now able to start eating more balanced and lower calorie meals (as opposed to the comfort [email protected] I've been living off!)

I didn't eat on Tuesday and Wednesday and only managed a banana and a sandwich yesterday so it's not like I've recently been packing the calories in but I have lost muscle as a result of everything.

First things first...get vitamins and protein into me. I therefore need to aim for those sorts of meals. I worked on getting salts into me yesterday because I'd lost a lot. I think I've succeeded in that so will reduce the salts now. I'm about to have some vegatable and chicken soup. I also have some lean meats in the fridge that I can snack on later. Tonight I'm making us roast med veg and pesto chicken which I think is a gentle start. And of course...lots and lots of water!!!!

If I manage to sleep properly tonight I will aim to do some gentle cardio on the stationary bike tomorrow morning. Could be a good way to start the day and help my body pump out toxins! It will have to be gentle though as my heart rate is higher than it should be.

I won't even consider weight training until I feel like I am fully recovered; heart back to normal, sleep back to normal and eye sight back to normal (got blurred vision at the moment so I'm living in my glasses that are supposed to be for occasional use).

With baby steps I reakon I can get back to not only my former physique...but a better one 

I'm a bit gutted though that I don't think I'll be better enough to attend a free workshop next week. I'd enrolled on a workshop to understand how to gear your business up for export...which I want to do and it sounds excellent. I met the guy runnning it and I really like him. I won't cancel yet but I'm not sure that in 4 days I'll be quite mentally and physically able to truely reap what I want from it. But we'll see.

Anyway, time to build some newsletters for a chairty...poor guys have been waiting on them for a week with no response from me


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Lorian's so lovely. In addition to the card he gave me yesterday, he just came into my offcie saying 'it's been a tough few weeks. I think you deserve to pamper yourself' and handed me a little box of various Clarins bath products (my favourite brand that I rarely afford).

After work I'll be sure to have a nice long soak in a bath...and I'll most likely use that time to take stock of everything


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Whoop....I have some how..goodness knows how...caught up on work! I have tonnes to do next week but I've overcome the backlog. Still got things to do for my company but that can wait til Monday.

I stuck to my soup for lunch. Lorian has tempted me by cooking up a 4 cheese pizza  continually asking if I want some but I haven't caved. I want to gain control back in various areas of my life and that includes diet!!

I'm hungry now as soup isn't exactly filling for long, so am going to have some more and then soak in the bath before getting some healthy dinner on the go.

It's so gald to be back to a much healthier me. I've spent most of today drinking tonnes of water which I am certain will help with things no end


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

So good to see you sounding chipper and on the up


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> So good to see you sounding chipper and on the up


Ha ha...it's so good to feel human again!!

Thank you


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

It's been a while since I updated this. I'm still on the path to recovery. I had my B vitamin jabs last week (3 lots) which involves a great fvck ass needle in your bum. The woman who gave them was sh!t...Lorian knows how to inject oil based substances and when he saw what she was doing he could see why I was so bruised afterwards (I've got 6 big bruises on my bum)! She didn't warm it, put it in way too fast, used an unecessarily large needle and didn't put it in deep enough....so when I moved a load of it poured out  however, the jabs are a really good thing...they help with mood and brain function. Although, I'm really down today. Really depressed. But I have at least worked.

I have been working to eat well but I'm not well enough to train. I've lost a lot of muscle but Lorian says that I've gained weight in all the right places...basically my boobs are huge again !!

I've also started writing a book that I've planned on writing for some time. It's autobiographical...about eating disorders,sexual abuse and alcoholism. It's for the purpose of catharsis and also, if anyone reads it, to show others how alcoholism can develop and how there is life on the other side. If it helps just one person then I'll be happy


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Good for you Katy!

Well done on being back in a position to work and taking things slowly. I have nothing but admiration for the way you keep picking yourself back up and through everything.

I think the book idea is a great one, and as you say cathartic. Wish you nothing but good luck and support through this. xxx


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

good luck with the book


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> Good for you Katy!
> 
> Well done on being back in a position to work and taking things slowly. I have nothing but admiration for the way you keep picking yourself back up and through everything.
> 
> I think the book idea is a great one, and as you say cathartic. Wish you nothing but good luck and support through this. xxx


Thank you. If I have nothing I have fight. It's been an incredible journey these past 2 months. I've learnt so much about myself. It's been traumatic to remember all of my past trauma but it's necessary if I want to get better. I'm just very depressed at the moment which I need to shift. I'm focussing on diet and trying to think positively...for example, I refuse to be beaten...I am determined to get better  I'm just focussing on recovery and what I want to achieve. My book is part of that.



constantbulk said:


> good luck with the book


Thank you. It'll take a while to write. I've been bullet pointing all of the things that have happenened in my life and the list is huge!! It's quite upsetting to see on the screen all of the things that I've been through. But hey, it's made me who I am


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Good to see you on the up Katy, hope all is going well and in the right direction.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

For anyone who is interested, I have started a new journal as today is the first day that I've gotten back into training...thought the new journal would help keep me focussed  :

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/241374-rebuilding-myself.html#post4512506


----------

